# New Bargains Thread



## GB72 (Jul 6, 2018)

As this thread was a victim to the recent deletions, I thought I would start a new one.

Not a bargain for the brand snobs out there but Asda are selling off their Ben Hogan range of golf shirts at Â£7.00. Seem decent quality and the designs are actually pretty nice. Picked up a couple last night.


----------



## Odvan (Jul 14, 2018)

Guys/gals, go fill ya boots... good selection and good size availability. They donâ€™t often donâ€™t go so low. 

https://www.lyleandscott.com/sale/

And for an extra 10% off be sure to use 10MORE as a promo code.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 14, 2018)

Odvan said:



			Guys/gals, go fill ya boots... good selection and good size availability. They donâ€™t often donâ€™t go so low. 

https://www.lyleandscott.com/sale/

And for an extra 10% off be sure to use 10MORE as a promo code.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate :thup:


----------



## Garush34 (Jul 14, 2018)

GB72 said:



			As this thread was a victim to the recent deletions, I thought I would start a new one.

Not a bargain for the brand snobs out there but Asda are selling off their Ben Hogan range of golf shirts at Â£7.00. Seem decent quality and the designs are actually pretty nice. Picked up a couple last night.
		
Click to expand...

Still Â£15 in my local asda today. Still a good price but didn't get any.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Jul 14, 2018)

Callaway Steelhead XR 2017 fairways down to Â£99 at AG & jamgolf.


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 29, 2018)

On the shotscope website for the v2, type in the code msg189 to get it for Â£165


----------



## davemc1 (Jul 29, 2018)

davemc1 said:



			On the shotscope website for the v2, type in the code msg189 to get it for Â£165
		
Click to expand...

Sorry code is mgs189


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Jul 29, 2018)

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Bushnell-Neo-Ghost-Golf-GPS-Black.html#SID=6502

Bushnell GPS for Â£75, pretty decent price  ! Just wish i had the cash laying about


----------



## User2021 (Jul 30, 2018)

Jam golf
20% off all footwear, discount deducted automatically at checkout


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 31, 2018)

County Golf have 40% extra off their Warehouse Clearance today


----------



## JPLon (Jul 31, 2018)

County Golf have 40% extra off their Warehouse Clearance today
		
Click to expand...

many thanks for that one, just got a new outfit (trousers, polo, fleece and spare T-shirt) for 50 dabs


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 3, 2018)

As of 10am PICKANY gets 10% off everything on eBay until 10pm. 

And guess who who bought three new wedges yesterday!


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Aug 20, 2018)

Not a direct bargain as such but would recommend to those that are on facebook, to browse the marketplace section within your local area for golf gear. In this last week I've picked up a Titleist tour bag for Â£20, Ping G20 Hybrid for Â£28 and a Ping G20 3 wood for Â£30. 

Could have had a G20 driver for Â£25 as well if i had seen it a little sooner. Some bargains to be had if you are on their at the right time


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 20, 2018)

Jpx 900 tour with PX 5.5 on sale in American gold today. 

In store only I think. 

Â£399 for 4-pw 

Bargain that. If the had other shafts Iâ€™d have snapped them up.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 21, 2018)

AG near the Trafford Centre had loads of managers specials on drivers woods and hybrids this weekend. Plenty of Titleist and Taylormade on offer


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Sports Direct offering UA Boa Golf Shoes for Â£45.00 down from Â£149.00
https://www.sportsdirect.com/SearchResults?DescriptionFilter=Under Armour Golf Shoes


----------



## chrisd (Aug 22, 2018)

Thanks Paul, just ordered a pair


----------



## User 99 (Aug 22, 2018)

chrisd said:



			Thanks Paul, just ordered a pair
		
Click to expand...

+1. crazy cheap deal, be stupid not to, Â£150 shoes for Â£50, though I seem to have a go,f shoe fetish, that's 5 pairs I've bought this year alone.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2018)

RandG said:



			+1. crazy cheap deal, be stupid not to, Â£150 shoes for Â£50, though I seem to have a go,f shoe fetish, that's 5 pairs I've bought this year alone.
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of these, and they are a very nice pair of golf shoes. I paid 80 odd for mine. 50 is a bargain.


----------



## Midnight (Aug 22, 2018)

murphthemog said:



			I have a pair of these, and they are a very nice pair of golf shoes. I paid 80 odd for mine. 50 is a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

What's the sizing like on these please ?


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2018)

Midnight said:



			What's the sizing like on these please ?
		
Click to expand...

Narrow.


----------



## USER1999 (Aug 22, 2018)

I find in UA shoes i need to go up a half size to accommodate the width. They are well made shoes though.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 23, 2018)

Wow, that's crazy cheap. Not in stock until 17th Sep but might just have to jump on this.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 23, 2018)

I ordered a pair last night.. even if they donâ€™t work out for Â£50 Iâ€™m sure I can sell on eBay and not even make that much of a loss

Proper bargain


----------



## jusme (Aug 23, 2018)

If i didn't own 5 pair of new shoes I would be snapping these up - seriously good buy.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 23, 2018)

tugglesf239 said:



			Jpx 900 tour with PX 5.5 on sale in American gold today. 

In store only I think. 

Â£399 for 4-pw 

Bargain that. If the had other shafts Iâ€™d have snapped them up.
		
Click to expand...

Spotted these in my local one, very tempted but I really would like to get fitted which is obviously not possible.


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 23, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Wow, that's crazy cheap. Not in stock until 17th Sep but might just have to jump on this.
		
Click to expand...

Quoting myself, I know, but I have just purchased these. Too good to miss.


----------



## azazel (Aug 23, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Sports Direct offering UA Boa Golf Shoes for Â£45.00 down from Â£149.00
https://www.sportsdirect.com/SearchResults?DescriptionFilter=Under Armour Golf Shoes

Click to expand...

Too good a deal to pass up, especially with winter aroound the corner and my other shoes being white and spikeless. Cheers for the link.


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 23, 2018)

Ordered thanks for spotting this.


----------



## MendieGK (Aug 23, 2018)

every size is saying out of stock for me when i add to my bag


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 23, 2018)

Only sizes 9.5 and 10 showing as available now.


----------



## Freewaytom (Aug 23, 2018)

ordered! thanks all


----------



## Chrisb83 (Aug 25, 2018)

Bit of a bargain for anyone wanting some new cheap irons - 5-SW only Â£99

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/clubs/...ler&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=2142931


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 25, 2018)

Chrisb83 said:



			Bit of a bargain for anyone wanting some new cheap irons - 5-SW only Â£99

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/clubs/...ler&utm_medium=affiliate&utm_campaign=2142931

Click to expand...

Now showing as Â£179


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sports direct are selling Under Armour Coolswitch gloves (Â£14.99 rrp), for Â£4.50 online. But it's the men's cadet size for smaller fingers. Decided to chance it and order 2 and they're just about alright


----------



## jusme (Aug 30, 2018)

Online golf have a summer sale on. Usually I find these prices still too high, but on clothes especially there are some good deals. Worth a look


----------



## pool888 (Aug 30, 2018)

Amazon (Amazon is the seller not marketplace) have Clicgear 3.5+ in blue or silver for Â£150 although temporarily out of stock. Not crazy cheap for one of the best push trolleys but a decent saving of Â£40 as you don't see Clicgear reduced that often.

Mizuno JPX900 fairways at Snainton for Â£49.99, not much available in men's but I ordered the ladies version for my daughter.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Who else woke up to sports direct cancelling the under armour shoes?


----------



## DeanoMK (Aug 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Who else woke up to sports direct cancelling the under armour shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I certainly did. I thought it might be the case but I'm still disappointed.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

DeanoMK said:



			Yup, I certainly did. I thought it might be the case but I'm still disappointed.
		
Click to expand...

Specially when I already ordered a bag for em lol 

Wonâ€™t find boa under armour for that price again for sure


----------



## User 99 (Aug 31, 2018)

Yep me too, sure I paid for it but can't see where, may be I didn't.


----------



## Jacko_G (Aug 31, 2018)

That's pretty poor guys. 

Seemed like a fantastic deal as well.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			That's pretty poor guys.

Seemed like a fantastic deal as well.
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s probably why. Expect to see them back in stock a month later at full price


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Who else woke up to sports direct cancelling the under armour shoes?
		
Click to expand...

Yup, I did. Bit annoyed really. "Suppliers cannot supply within the deadlines" sounds a bit of a rubbish excuse. The shoes are a pre-order, I've waited for pre-orders before, i'm happy to wait for this! But as long as I get the money back I'll cope. I didn't *really* need new shoes anyway!


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Who else woke up to sports direct cancelling the under armour shoes?
		
Click to expand...

So it really was too good to be true?? What reason did they give? Out of stock?


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			So it really was too good to be true?? What reason did they give? Out of stock?
		
Click to expand...

The items below have been cancelled from your order. The stock has been cancelled as our suppliers cannot supply us within the deadlines required.

Watch it come back in stock in October at Â£100 plus


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			The items below have been cancelled from your order. The stock has been cancelled as our suppliers cannot supply us within the deadlines required.

Watch it come back in stock in October at Â£100 plus
		
Click to expand...

They probably listed it at the low price in error, and now Fat Mike is blagging it.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They probably listed it at the low price in error, and now Fat Mike is blagging it.
		
Click to expand...

Easily done. Prob meant a lesser model 

Boa lace system in under armour? Â£50? Not happening


----------



## clarke_111 (Aug 31, 2018)

Did anyone actually get any at this price or were they all cancelled. Bit of a poor reason, think I would go back and tell them Iâ€™m happy to wait!!

I had the same thing with SD before, I saw a set of 716 AP1s 4-PW, stiff shaft for Â£250, pulled the trigger as I figured I couldnâ€™t lose but the order ended up cancelled. Canâ€™t remember the reason but it was something similar to this.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 31, 2018)

Sadly that despite them offering them at a silly price, they are legally able to cancel the order and refunds any monies.

Personally I dont bother with anything SD.


----------



## pauljames87 (Aug 31, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sadly that despite them offering them at a silly price, they are legally able to cancel the order and refunds any monies.

Personally I dont bother with anything SD.
		
Click to expand...

Funny though because when you place an order through them you canâ€™t cancel it... but they can cancel yours


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Funny though because when you place an order through them you canâ€™t cancel it... but they can cancel yours
		
Click to expand...

Yeah. Sports Direct are one of those companies who 'the customer is always right' don't seem to apply to. You want to return something they make it as difficult as they can, whereas they make a mistake and underprice something, then just cancel everyone's orders and act like it never happened.


----------



## abjectplop (Sep 4, 2018)

Decent looking Nike cart bag here for Â£56.99 (price only valid for 24 hours)


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Sep 4, 2018)

Theres only one left so be quick!!!
Black Druh golf belt with buckle for Â£15 with free delivery !!! Couldn't say no at that price 

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-c...ries/druh-players-collection-belt-274391.html


----------



## Papas1982 (Sep 4, 2018)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Theres only one left so be quick!!!
Black Druh golf belt with buckle for Â£15 with free delivery !!! Couldn't say no at that price

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-c...ries/druh-players-collection-belt-274391.html

Click to expand...

I got the white and the black one from AG for same price last week. Too cheap not too!


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Sep 4, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			I got the white and the black one from AG for same price last week. Too cheap not too!
		
Click to expand...

Would have loved the white one but either way thats a fantastic price


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 4, 2018)

Just received my 8 dozen boxes for Bridgestone E6 golf balls had for Â£5 a dozen! Although Yellow, should see me through winter !


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Theres only one left so be quick!!!
Black Druh golf belt with buckle for Â£15 with free delivery !!! Couldn't say no at that price

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-c...ries/druh-players-collection-belt-274391.html

Click to expand...

What's a 'golf belt'?? A belt's just a belt isn't it?


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's a 'golf belt'?? A belt's just a belt isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Usually one with a 'Golf' brand buckle I'd guess?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Usually one with a 'Golf' brand buckle I'd guess?
		
Click to expand...

It's still just a belt.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			It's still just a belt. 

Click to expand...

To be super picky, I know Puma ones come in different thicknesses. Most of my Puma golf trousers have double loops to fit different sized belts.


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's a 'golf belt'?? A belt's just a belt isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

same as golf trousers when some people just wear chinos (ive played in the depths of winter with someone playing in chinos)


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			What's a 'golf belt'?? A belt's just a belt isn't it?
		
Click to expand...

Itâ€™s a belt made by golf manufacturers for the purpose of wearing with golf trousers. Most golf belts have been purposely made to fit nicely with golf trousers and golf shorts hence why I have 6 of them in various colours to fit with the multiple golf shirts , trousers and shorts in various colours. Iâ€™m one of the millions around the world who purchase golf clothing in various colours and made by various golf companies.


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Just received my 8 dozen boxes for Bridgestone E6 golf balls had for Â£5 a dozen! Although Yellow, should see me through winter !
		
Click to expand...

I dived in too quickly while they were still Â£10, although one dozen will easily last me â˜º


----------



## spongebob59 (Sep 4, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Just received my 8 dozen boxes for Bridgestone E6 golf balls had for Â£5 a dozen! Although Yellow, should see me through winter !
		
Click to expand...

 where from ?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s a belt made by golf manufacturers for the purpose of wearing with golf trousers. Most golf belts have been purposely made to fit nicely with golf trousers and golf shorts hence why I have 6 of them in various colours to fit with the multiple golf shirts , trousers and shorts in various colours. Iâ€™m one of the millions around the world who purchase golf clothing in various colours and made by various golf companies.
		
Click to expand...

I just don't see what possible difference it can have to a regular belt. If Callaway put their logo on a pair of underpants do they become 'golf underpants'? Or are they just underpants with a Callaway logo on.


----------



## abjectplop (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just don't see what possible difference it can have to a regular belt. If Callaway put their logo on a pair of underpants do they become 'golf underpants'? Or are they just underpants with a Callaway logo on. 

Click to expand...

I agree but the same applies to golf shirts, trousers, sweaters, caps, etc!!!


----------



## Oldham92 (Sep 4, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			I agree but the same applies to golf shirts, trousers, sweaters, caps, etc!!!
		
Click to expand...

Disagree on the shirts. They're a different material to the type of polo you would find in next


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 4, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just don't see what possible difference it can have to a regular belt. If Callaway put their logo on a pair of underpants do they become 'golf underpants'? Or are they just underpants with a Callaway logo on. 

Click to expand...

The idea though is from a nice dress belt .. do you really want that on a course? You use your golf one just for golf and keep the rest for best


----------



## abjectplop (Sep 4, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Disagree on the shirts. They're a different material to the type of polo you would find in next
		
Click to expand...

Plenty of polyester polos on eBay which aren't 'golf shirts' for Â£6 upwards. I do buy Callaway shirts, Under Armour trousers, etc. but they're no more necessary than a branded belt!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 4, 2018)

I think the modern day golf top is a far cry from the old polos given the modern material and are incredibly comfortable to wear, much like the modern golf trousers, be it UA/Adidas etc but can't honestly recall any difference in how a belt feels while playing.


----------



## abjectplop (Sep 4, 2018)

Genuine golf underpants available here:
https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-c...xer-304603.html?dwvar_304603_variantimage=red


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 5, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I just don't see what possible difference it can have to a regular belt. If Callaway put their logo on a pair of underpants do they become 'golf underpants'? Or are they just underpants with a Callaway logo on. 

Click to expand...

There is no difference! What there is is consumer choice, you either buy it because you like it and you like your golf brands or you don't. In that case you chose whatever belt you like. Whether its golf specific brands or not you choose. Simple, no need to labour the point that you won't buy it.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 5, 2018)

spongebob59 said:



			where from ?
		
Click to expand...

Online golf, although I believe they have all gone as I can'tsee them online anymore!
They were mentioned in another thread on here somewhere so I decided to take advantage and stock up!


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 5, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			I agree but the same applies to golf shirts, trousers, sweaters, caps, etc!!!
		
Click to expand...

Well, I think with golf shirts, trousers etc they can be made of more breathable material, and tend to be thinner material than non-golf polos for example. But the idea of a golf-specific leather belt just made me laugh. Marketing madness! Anyway, moving on...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Sep 5, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			Genuine golf underpants available here:
https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-c...xer-304603.html?dwvar_304603_variantimage=red

Click to expand...

*The 2UNDR Boxer Feature:*

Joey Pouchâ„¢
No-Drip-Tipâ„¢ (Moisture Control layer)
Roll Resistant Waistband & Flat Lock Seams


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2018)

Branding works. Anyway, watch your design programmes, a good belt finishes an outfit darling..............


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Sep 5, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Just received my 8 dozen boxes for Bridgestone E6 golf balls had for Â£5 a dozen! Although Yellow, should see me through winter !
		
Click to expand...

Where was this from !? Guessing there is no chance this mega deal is still going?


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 5, 2018)

GOLFER1994 said:



			Where was this from !? Guessing there is no chance this mega deal is still going?
		
Click to expand...

Online golf. Seems they have since sold out - well I can't see them online anymore.


----------



## GOLFER1994 (Sep 5, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Online golf. Seems they have since sold out - well I can't see them online anymore.
		
Click to expand...

Thats a shame ! Great deal for you though


----------



## kevster84 (Sep 5, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Just received my 8 dozen boxes for Bridgestone E6 golf balls had for Â£5 a dozen! Although Yellow, should see me through winter !
		
Click to expand...

Ah so youâ€™re the reason my two boxes I had in my basket about to buy couldnâ€™t be purchased as they then sold out!!!!!!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 5, 2018)

This is the crap I got back from sports direct when I said Iâ€™ll wait for my shoes please 

I can confirm the reason the pre order item has been cancelled as the manufacturer has withdrawn the date for the pre order item to be released because of this we have had to cancel this item as we are unsure when this item will be cosign into stock.Please check back with the website if the item is still required as this will update on line when we have a new release date.


Kind regards,

Denise 
Customer Services

So basically the price was wrong.


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 5, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			This is the crap I got back from sports direct when I said Iâ€™ll wait for my shoes please

I can confirm the reason the pre order item has been cancelled as the manufacturer has withdrawn the date for the pre order item to be released because of this we have had to cancel this item as we are unsure when this item will be cosign into stock.Please check back with the website if the item is still required as this will update on line when we have a new release date.


Kind regards,

Denise
Customer Services

So basically the price was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Not really, they've got lots of peoples details now and can spam the living hell out of you.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			This is the crap I got back from sports direct when I said Iâ€™ll wait for my shoes please

I can confirm the reason the pre order item has been cancelled as the manufacturer has withdrawn the date for the pre order item to be released because of this we have had to cancel this item as we are unsure when this item will be cosign into stock.Please check back with the website if the item is still required as this will update on line when we have a new release date.


Kind regards,

Denise
Customer Services

So basically the price was wrong.
		
Click to expand...

Everyone knows they're lying. But I guess if they admit "we put them at the wrong price by accident" they'll have a bunch of people kicking off saying it was listed at that price so they have to uphold it. So they are bluffing their way through this one.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

For anyone who liked and wanted the shoes there are some here 

https://www.golfonline.co.uk/armour-mens-spieth-boa-golf-shoes


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			For anyone who liked and wanted the shoes there are some here

https://www.golfonline.co.uk/armour-mens-spieth-boa-golf-shoes

Click to expand...

For nearly 3 times the price. This is meant to be the bargains thread!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			For nearly 3 times the price. This is meant to be the bargains thread! 

Click to expand...

Well as they are Â£170 on the UA website - 

https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb...ymFZ4mUFr33c2YdYtYxoCftkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Â£120 is a bargain.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 6, 2018)

kevster84 said:



			Ah so youâ€™re the reason my two boxes I had in my basket about to buy couldnâ€™t be purchased as they then sold out!!!!!!
		
Click to expand...

If you head to The Royal Norwich Golf club around February you should easily be able to find 4 boxes worth !


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Everyone knows they're lying. But I guess if they admit "we put them at the wrong price by accident" they'll have a bunch of people kicking off saying it was listed at that price so they have to uphold it. So they are bluffing their way through this one.
		
Click to expand...

But as far as I'm aware, they don't have to honor that price.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 6, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			But as far as I'm aware, they don't have to honor that price.
		
Click to expand...

They should bloody well own up instead of lying through their teeth then!


----------



## pauljames87 (Sep 6, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Well as they are Â£170 on the UA website -

https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb/mens-ua-spieth-one-boa-golf-shoes/1292754.html?dwvar_1292754_color=100&dwvar_1292754_size=12&cid=PLA|UK|BR|ggl|all||all|all|all|uk+shopping+branded+mens||44075706154&gclid=CjwKCAjwoMPcBRAWEiwAiAqZh-YA5E9aBj1TkrEewG1g8igmPB4FKjtwb7zymFZ4mUFr33c2YdYtYxoCftkQAvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds

Â£120 is a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

no its not, that's double what SD offered.

Â£120 is alright price.. average

Â£45 was a deal

I wouldn't be surprised if SD meant the price to be Â£145 and that's why they were withdrawn


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 6, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			They should bloody well own up instead of lying through their teeth then!
		
Click to expand...

Doesn't and wont happen though will it.


----------



## PCWOX (Sep 6, 2018)

I got 5 dozen of the yellow E6 from Online Golf.  They were Â£8 at the time and not Â£5, but still a Billy Bargain...


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2018)

County Golf have got 60% off their Warehouse Clearance today.  Use Code CLEAR60
County Golf Warehouse Clearance


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 6, 2018)

PCWOX said:



			I got 5 dozen of the yellow E6 from Online Golf.  They were Â£8 at the time and not Â£5, but still a Billy Bargain... 

Click to expand...

I also went through the check out at Â£8, but queried it as on the homepage it said Â£5. They kindly accepted a mistake and agreed to the Â£5 per dozen. But still at Â£8 a ball you can't complain!


----------



## Redtraveller (Sep 6, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			no its not, that's double what SD offered.

Â£120 is alright price.. average

Â£45 was a deal

I wouldn't be surprised if SD meant the price to be Â£145 and that's why they were withdrawn
		
Click to expand...

The Â£45 was in the email they send as well. So if it was an error, theyâ€™ve made the error twice actually in the online shop and in the email


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 6, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I also went through the check out at Â£8, but queried it as on the homepage it said Â£5. They kindly accepted a mistake and agreed to the Â£5 per dozen. But still at Â£8 a ball you can't complain!
		
Click to expand...

At Â£8 a ball I'd complain! ðŸ˜„


----------



## kevster84 (Sep 6, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			If you head to The Royal Norwich Golf club around February you should easily be able to find 4 boxes worth !
		
Click to expand...

Literally 10 mins from me so will keep an eye out!!!


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 6, 2018)

Robster59 said:



			At Â£8 a ball I'd complain! ðŸ˜„
		
Click to expand...

Bargain, surely. Only Â£8 a ball? I will have a half ball for Â£4, thanks.


----------



## Andre Linoge (Sep 10, 2018)

10% off  ebay PURE10


----------



## AdamC28 (Sep 10, 2018)

Andre Linoge said:



			10% off  ebay PURE10
		
Click to expand...

eBay seem to be running these offers quite often now. Nothing golf related available though.


----------



## Val (Sep 10, 2018)

Got a pair of New Balance Minimus SL shoes whilst on holiday for $80. Comfy and light, a good purchase


----------



## jusme (Sep 11, 2018)

AdamC28 said:



			eBay seem to be running these offers quite often now. Nothing golf related available though.
		
Click to expand...

Is it not site wide, other than the usual exceptions (cars, property etc). I know I got an earlier one yesterday for certain stores, but then they seemed to extend it to site wide later


----------



## NorwichBanana (Sep 11, 2018)

kevster84 said:



			Literally 10 mins from me so will keep an eye out!!!
		
Click to expand...

Where arebout are you then?


----------



## kevster84 (Sep 11, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Where arebout are you then?
		
Click to expand...

I'm in Thorpe St. Andrew and a member at Barnham Broom.


----------



## patricks148 (Sep 14, 2018)

Just popped in to Aldi, they have Red Polo Shirts Â£1.99, right up Orikoru's street i would imagine


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 14, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			Just popped in to Aldi, they have Red Polo Shirts Â£1.99, right up Orikoru's street i would imagine
		
Click to expand...

I keep telling you, I already have a Stuburt one now.

And there's no Aldi near me.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Â£12.99 for a months Sky sports Now TV pass, good for anyone wanting to watch the Ryder Cup and the next months worth of golf, for the same price as a weeks pass normally is. 

https://www.nowtv.com/sports-purcha...ecbe2ff633baaab&DCMP=afc-nowtv:nc_General/gen


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Â£12.99 for a months Sky sports Now TV pass, good for anyone wanting to watch the Ryder Cup and the next months worth of golf, for the same price as a weeks pass normally is.

https://www.nowtv.com/sports-purcha...ecbe2ff633baaab&DCMP=afc-nowtv:nc_General/gen

Click to expand...

Cheers for that, NowTV is what I'll be using for the Ryder.

However when I try and sign in for the offer it says "Unable to load sign in, please try again later."   Did it work for you alright?


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Cheers for that, NowTV is what I'll be using for the Ryder.

However when I try and sign in for the offer it says "Unable to load sign in, please try again later."   Did it work for you alright?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I managed to get it working, maybe try this link from GM which is where I saw the deal: https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/ryder-cup/ryder-cup-news/ryder-cup-now-tv-deal-60-off-165915

Also I had already signed into my account before trying to get the deal so maybe that had something to do with it.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Yeah I managed to get it working, maybe try this link from GM which is where I saw the deal: https://www.golf-monthly.co.uk/ryder-cup/ryder-cup-news/ryder-cup-now-tv-deal-60-off-165915

Also I had already signed into my account before trying to get the deal so maybe that had something to do with it.
		
Click to expand...

No, it won't let me sign in at all. Not sure what's going on. I need to sort it tonight as well so it's ready for tomorrow morning.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Managed to log in on my phone instead and got the pass.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Managed to log in on my phone instead and got the pass. 

Click to expand...

Good stuff, I only really need it for Sunday as that's all I'm going to be able to see, but instead of paying Â£8 for the day might as well get the month pass and watch the next few weeks as well.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Good stuff, I only really need it for Sunday as that's all I'm going to be able to see, but instead of paying Â£8 for the day might as well get the month pass and watch the next few weeks as well.
		
Click to expand...

I was going to get the one week's pass for all 3 days so no-brainer to get the month one for the same price. I was thinking I might be able to watch a couple of Spurs game on it, but it turns out we're not on Sky again until 2 days after it expires. Sod's law!


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

What happens after you pay ? I have downloaded the app to my lappy, once you pay do you get some sort of code ?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

RandG said:



			What happens after you pay ? I have downloaded the app to my lappy, once you pay do you get some sort of code ?
		
Click to expand...

Err, well my missus already had a Now TV account that she pays for, so I logged in with those details on the phone app. When I purchased the Sky Sports pass for it, you have to log in first so it adds that to your account once completed. Now when I go back to the app, I click on the Sports section and it lets me watch it whereas it didn't before.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm a bit hesitant to pay as nothing happens when I load the app, it just comes up for a second then disappears.


----------



## IanG (Sep 27, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'm a bit hesitant to pay as nothing happens when I load the app, it just comes up for a second then disappears.
		
Click to expand...

You have to go to nowtv.com and login to your account. Once you have logged in ( and assuming you have bought a pass ) you can click on the sports channel you want to watch and it will fire up the app and start streaming. I've been using nowTV for a year since I got a very good black Friday subscription for a 12 month deal. It works well for me.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

RandG said:



			I'm a bit hesitant to pay as nothing happens when I load the app, it just comes up for a second then disappears.
		
Click to expand...

Just try uninstalling and reinstalling the app. Nothing wrong with NowTV as a company so would be fine to use, but you do need to have an account first to use it. And just remember to cancel before the months up otherwise you'll be changed the full rate next month.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

IanG said:



			You have to go to nowtv.com and login to your account. Once you have logged in ( and assuming you have bought a pass ) you can click on the sports channel you want to watch and it will fire up the app and start streaming. I've been using nowTV for a year since I got a very good black Friday subscription for a 12 month deal. It works well for me.
		
Click to expand...

Just to confirm (because the live chat Now TV person was useless) - with the Now TV you can Chromecast that onto the TV right? Even for the sports channels?


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Just to confirm (because the live chat Now TV person was useless) - with the Now TV you can Chromecast that onto the TV right? Even for the sports channels?
		
Click to expand...

Yes you can, all of NowTV can be cast I believe.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I was going to get the one week's pass for all 3 days so no-brainer to get the month one for the same price. I was thinking I might be able to watch a couple of Spurs game on it, but it turns out we're not on Sky again until 2 days after it expires. Sod's law!
		
Click to expand...

Bugger that I also got a months pass and was hoping there might be a Spurs game on before it run out.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 27, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Yes you can, all of NowTV can be cast I believe.
		
Click to expand...


One question can you stream if you don't have a smart tv?


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			One question can you stream if you don't have a smart tv?
		
Click to expand...

I think you would have to get a Google Chromecast - I think that just plugs into the telly via USB.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			One question can you stream if you don't have a smart tv?
		
Click to expand...

Yes but you would need some other device to connect to your TV, so a chromecast, a laptop via HDMI etc.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

IanG said:



			You have to go to nowtv.com and login to your account. Once you have logged in ( and assuming you have bought a pass ) you can click on the sports channel you want to watch and it will fire up the app and start streaming. I've been using nowTV for a year since I got a very good black Friday subscription for a 12 month deal. It works well for me.
		
Click to expand...


But you have to pay before you get an account ?? I can't see where you can just register a new account without buying some sort of pass first.


----------



## IanG (Sep 27, 2018)

RandG said:



			But you have to pay before you get an account ?? I can't see where you can just register a new account without buying some sort of pass first.
		
Click to expand...

You might be right, it's so long ago now that I forget the order I did things in. You could always sign up for the free month pass for the Cinemas or Entertainment package to get started and then pay for the sports package once you're comfortable. You do have to give them your credit card details even for the free passes since they auto enrol you onto a monthly payment after the freebie month runs out. You can cancel on the website anytime and that all works smoothly in my experience.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

RandG said:



			But you have to pay before you get an account ?? I can't see where you can just register a new account without buying some sort of pass first.
		
Click to expand...

If you just go to the now tv web page instead of the link  posted then yes you can just create an account, but you will still need to pay for a pass to be able to watch something.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			I think you would have to get a Google Chromecast - I think that just plugs into the telly via USB.
		
Click to expand...

Yes thanks that's what I have, but was asking for someone that doesnâ€™t have a smart tv.


----------



## Rlburnside (Sep 27, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Yes but you would need some other device to connect to your TV, so a chromecast, a laptop via HDMI etc.
		
Click to expand...

 Thanks


----------



## pool888 (Sep 27, 2018)

The advantage of the Now TV boxes/sticks is they allow you to pause and rewind up to 30 minutes of the stream like a PVR does, handy for any disturbances or if you want to replay anything or go and get some beer/coffee.

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/8249296 something like this, you will also get a months movies or there is the same offer with 2 months entertainment.

As already mentioned remember to go into your account and cancel or you will get auto-renewed full price next month.

You can register 4 different devices (boxes, phones, ipads, etc) and 2 devices can be used at the same time, you can watch the golf while someone else watches movies or the football etc.


----------



## User 99 (Sep 27, 2018)

yay, I'm in, no idea how much I've [paid or if I need to cancel but think I have a weeks pass.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Rlburnside said:



			Yes thanks that's what I have, but was asking for someone that doesnâ€™t have a smart tv.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I'm saying though, I thought Chromecast just works via the USB and it wouldn't need to be a Smart TV. Could be wrong.


----------



## Garush34 (Sep 27, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			That's what I'm saying though, I thought Chromecast just works via the USB and it wouldn't need to be a Smart TV. Could be wrong.
		
Click to expand...

It works through HDMI, the TV doesn't need to be smart. It effectively gives you the smart aspect though.


----------



## Orikoru (Sep 27, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			It works through HDMI, the TV doesn't need to be smart. It effectively gives you the smart aspect though.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I meant HDMI not USB. Getting my acronyms all muddled up.


----------



## huds1475 (Sep 27, 2018)

Logged into my William Hill account to place a Ryder Cup bet, only to find I'm Â£122 in credit.

Couple of bets and a ton back into my bank account feels like a massive bargain ðŸ¤£


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2018)

Orikoru said:



			Sorry, I meant HDMI not USB. Getting my acronyms all muddled up.
		
Click to expand...

You can power a chromecast via a USB port if your tv has one, so you were half right.


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2018)

10% off on eBay with code PAYDAY. Â£50 discount max. Valid until 8pm today.


----------



## AdamC28 (Sep 28, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			10% off on eBay with code PAYDAY. Â£50 discount max. Valid until 8pm today.
		
Click to expand...

Do you know if this works with auctions that end today or is it only on buy it now products?


----------



## rudebhoy (Sep 28, 2018)

AdamC28 said:



			Do you know if this works with auctions that end today or is it only on buy it now products?
		
Click to expand...

Will work on both

*Redeeming your coupon*
This coupon is a 10% discount valid from 10am UK local time on 28th September until 8pm UK local time on 28th September 2018 on purchases on eBay.co.uk, unless cancelled earlier in accordance with these Terms and Conditions.

*How to redeem your coupon:*
Simply make a purchase of Â£20 or more on eBay.co.uk
Enter coupon code PAYDAY at checkout when prompted. The maximum discount you can receive is Â£50 per redemption and you are limited to one redemption.


----------



## jusme (Sep 28, 2018)

rudebhoy said:



			10% off on eBay with code PAYDAY. Â£50 discount max. Valid until 8pm today.
		
Click to expand...

These come so regularly now that i never buy on Ebay without one. I just leave stuff on my watch list or in basket and wait......Seems like at least one a month comes along


----------



## drewster (Oct 1, 2018)

Just pressed the button on a new Mizuno ST180 Driver with matching fairway wood for less than Â£315 with Click Golf using their RC10 promotion.  That is a decent deal I reckon, especially when golfbidder came in at Â£270 for my G Max driver and Rogue Hybrid that they will be replacing !!!!


----------



## Depreston (Oct 5, 2018)

theres a 20% off sale items on the Nike website 

Nike Lunar Command 2 shoes for 52 quid  Boa version 58


----------



## jusme (Oct 5, 2018)

Depreston said:



			theres a 20% off sale items on the Nike website

Nike Lunar Command 2 shoes for 52 quid  Boa version 58
		
Click to expand...

I saw a 20% of code for sale items - it was *NJOY20 * ......is it automatic without the code? Code is working


----------



## Depreston (Oct 5, 2018)

jusme said:



			I saw a 20% of code for sale items - it was *NJOY20 * ......is it automatic without the code? Code is working
		
Click to expand...

Nah needed the code ... knew I forgot something


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 7, 2018)

UA Spieth 2, Â£99.99 on clubhousegolf. 3 colours and plenty of sizes ðŸ‘


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 9, 2018)

my club is rammed at the moment with Highland Stay and Play bookings.. not surprised.

a round at Nairn, Royal Dornoch and Castle Stuart with a night stay in the Kingsmills Hotel Â£255.... no idea how they are doing it for this TBH.

Nairn is Â£150 , Dornoch Â£160 and CS Â£195 alone


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 9, 2018)

For anyone who uses them or wants to try them:

Mizuno MP Balls at Clubhouse Golf from only Â£24.99 â›³

âœ… Free delivery when you buy 2 dozen


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 10, 2018)

Are they good balls? What are they like in comparison to Chromesoft?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 10, 2018)

howbow88 said:



			Are they good balls? What are they like in comparison to Chromesoft?
		
Click to expand...

I got 6 free with some wedges. They mark up quite quickly, and just about do 2 rounds, but the last few holes they look tatty. Or maybe I just hit too many trees.
Nice enough, but nothing special. Prefer the ProV. 
Not a fan of chromesoft, they feel odd off the putter face.


----------



## DRW (Oct 10, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			my club is rammed at the moment with Highland Stay and Play bookings.. not surprised.

a round at Nairn, Royal Dornoch and Castle Stuart with a night stay in the Kingsmills Hotel Â£255.... no idea how they are doing it for this TBH.

Nairn is Â£150 , Dornoch Â£160 and CS Â£195 alone
		
Click to expand...

Do you happen to have a link to that, as that is a 'bargain' and can not see it on the highland website as it shows Â£395. Do you happen to know if it is just this year or do they do it every year(on website it says April, Oct, Nov) ?


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 10, 2018)

DRW said:



			Do you happen to have a link to that, as that is a 'bargain' and can not see it on the highland website as it shows Â£395. Do you happen to know if it is just this year or do they do it every year(on website it says April, Oct, Nov) ?
		
Click to expand...

sorry i don't, a couple of the guys where talking about it the other day, one's on our committee, i assumed it was on the site.

They do it every year, if you get good weather its a cracker, but you never know up here, if you get days like today it was simple fantastic out there.


----------



## chellie (Oct 10, 2018)

DRW said:



			Do you happen to have a link to that, as that is a 'bargain' and can not see it on the highland website as it shows Â£395. Do you happen to know if it is just this year or do they do it every year(on website it says April, Oct, Nov) ?
		
Click to expand...

The guys talking about it have probably got the prices wrong Darren.


----------



## Twire (Oct 10, 2018)

chellie said:



			The guys talking about it have probably got the prices wrong Darren.
		
Click to expand...

Not necessarily Chellie. I've done a few October packages... 2 rounds at Castle Stuart and 1 round at Royal Dornoch with 2 nights in the Royal Golf Hotel (Dornoch) for that price.


Edit... looks like the prices have gone up since my last visit. Here are the latest October deals, still great value.

https://www.castlestuartgolf.com/about-us-1


----------



## matt71 (Oct 10, 2018)

Does them prices include breakfast and dinner or just breakfast or even nothing ?

Cheers


----------



## User 99 (Oct 11, 2018)

patricks148 said:



			sorry i don't, a couple of the guys where talking about it the other day, one's on our committee, i assumed it was on the site.

They do it every year, if you get good weather its a cracker, but you never know up here, if you get days like today it was simple fantastic out there.
		
Click to expand...


Heard tonight there is 8 guys from our club up there just now with this deal.


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 11, 2018)

chellie said:



			The guys talking about it have probably got the prices wrong Darren.
		
Click to expand...

Nope def Â£255, thats why we are rammed. will ask today where it advertised


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 11, 2018)

jusme said:



			I saw a 20% of code for sale items - it was *NJOY20 * ......is it automatic without the code? Code is working
		
Click to expand...

Thank you. 

Two pairs later.


----------



## PaulyMcK (Oct 11, 2018)

Â£400 for a Fourball and One Course at Lunch at Trump Aberdeen in October and November this year for Scottish based Golfers.

*https://www.scottishgolf.org/exclusive-member-benefits/fourball-lunch-at-trump-aberdeen-400/*


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2018)

2 x Â£10 a round vouchers to play The Filly at Close House as part of their 'year since The British Masters'. Great price.


----------



## Trojan615 (Oct 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 x Â£10 a round vouchers to play The Filly at Close House as part of their 'year since The British Masters'. Great price.
		
Click to expand...

How long are the vouchers valid for ? May get a few for next time Iâ€™m back up north


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 11, 2018)

Trojan615 said:



			How long are the vouchers valid for ? May get a few for next time Iâ€™m back up north
		
Click to expand...

I believe Oct 22nd until end of Feb. You can even use them at weekends after 11am. There are some restrictions but not too many. It is a really good deal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 11, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I believe Oct 22nd until end of Feb. You can even use them at weekends after 11am. There are some restrictions but not too many. It is a really good deal.
		
Click to expand...

Were from?


----------



## rudebhoy (Oct 12, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I believe Oct 22nd until end of Feb. You can even use them at weekends after 11am. There are some restrictions but not too many. It is a really good deal.
		
Click to expand...

Got some today, thanks for the heads up. The vouchers are only available until this Sunday, so get in quick if interested.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 13, 2018)

cgdiscountgolf some great Srixon ball deals


----------



## Jacko_G (Oct 13, 2018)

jusme said:



			I saw a 20% of code for sale items - it was *NJOY20 * ......is it automatic without the code? Code is working
		
Click to expand...

Great service, both pairs arrived today. Great value and deal.


----------



## jusme (Oct 13, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Great service, both pairs arrived today. Great value and deal.
		
Click to expand...

glad it was of use


----------



## Depreston (Oct 13, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			2 x Â£10 a round vouchers to play The Filly at Close House as part of their 'year since The British Masters'. Great price.
		
Click to expand...

Class bagged 4


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 14, 2018)

Some good deals on ex rentals at achterlonies in St andrews


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 14, 2018)

Benross HTX compressor type R drivers Â£25 brand new in AG


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 14, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Benross HTX compressor type R drivers Â£25 brand new in AG
		
Click to expand...

Did they have many?

My old man needs a driver, may have to head to my local and have a look.


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 14, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			For anyone who uses them or wants to try them:

Mizuno MP Balls at Clubhouse Golf from only Â£24.99 â›³

âœ… Free delivery when you buy 2 dozen
		
Click to expand...

Have bought 24 MP-X, so a good shout at 49 delivered.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 14, 2018)

Papas1982 said:



			Did they have many?

My old man needs a driver, may have to head to my local and have a look.
		
Click to expand...

They had 3 in the Trafford centre branch. 2 brand new for Â£25 and 1 demo for Â£19


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 16, 2018)

AG in Milton Keynes have taken a load of stock from one of the closing stores and were selling off at decent prices. Picked up two dozen Bridegstone B330 RXS balls for Â£30. They hadn't remarked the box prices, but scanning the boxes marked Â£24 had them at Â£15 each.


----------



## Smasher (Oct 16, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			They had 3 in the Trafford centre branch. 2 brand new for Â£25 and 1 demo for Â£19
		
Click to expand...

Were they marked correctly or not (like the post above)? They were marked as Â£99 in my local store which is the same as the website price.


----------



## Papas1982 (Oct 16, 2018)

Smasher said:



			Were they marked correctly or not (like the post above)? They were marked as Â£99 in my local store which is the same as the website price.
		
Click to expand...

I had the same, so left them on the shelf.


----------



## Oldham92 (Oct 16, 2018)

Smasher said:



			Were they marked correctly or not (like the post above)? They were marked as Â£99 in my local store which is the same as the website price.
		
Click to expand...




Papas1982 said:



			I had the same, so left them on the shelf.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah they had a price sticker on the base of the club head. Scanned at that price. May be a manager's special so only a local deal I suppose.

Quite happy with it, long and straight, quite a low ball flight but seems to work better for me than the old one ðŸ‘


----------



## DeanoMK (Oct 16, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			AG in Milton Keynes have taken a load of stock from one of the closing stores and were selling off at decent prices. Picked up two dozen Bridegstone B330 RXS balls for Â£30. They hadn't remarked the box prices, but scanning the boxes marked Â£24 had them at Â£15 each.
		
Click to expand...

Looks like i'll be popping in there tomorrow then


----------



## patricks148 (Oct 22, 2018)

Turns out the stay and play real was though SGU, def Â£255


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Seaham Pro Shop(Bargain Golf Equipment)
Callaway Chrome Soft Double Dozen
Â£49.99
Delivery cost included
Express Delivery Â£5


----------



## User 99 (Nov 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Seaham Pro Shop(Bargain Golf Equipment)
Callaway Chrome Soft Double Dozen
Â£49.99
Delivery cost included
Express Delivery Â£5
		
Click to expand...

Absolute steal for a quality ball, and to think some would rather use make balls.


----------



## Depreston (Nov 7, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I believe Oct 22nd until end of Feb. You can even use them at weekends after 11am. There are some restrictions but not too many. It is a really good deal.
		
Click to expand...

Used mine on Saturday course was in great condition


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 7, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Seaham Pro Shop(Bargain Golf Equipment)
Callaway Chrome Soft Double Dozen
Â£49.99
Delivery cost included
Express Delivery Â£5
		
Click to expand...

Is that the new 2018 version?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2018)

BristolMike said:



			Is that the new 2018 version?
		
Click to expand...

Yes mate, I believe so.


----------



## Oldham92 (Nov 7, 2018)

Clubhouse Golf doing 3 for 2 on DX2 Optix. Not sure if online or just in their store but Â£32 for 36 balls is great value.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 7, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Clubhouse Golf doing 3 for 2 on DX2 Optix. Not sure if online or just in their store but Â£32 for 36 balls is great value.
		
Click to expand...

Only Â£30.00 which includes postage from Seaham GC


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 7, 2018)

Good deals on M4's


----------



## User 99 (Nov 7, 2018)

M5/M6 coming out in February, looking to shift them I guess.


----------



## abjectplop (Nov 9, 2018)

3 Oakley polos for Â£9.99. Small (chest 38-39") only. Only available until midday tomorrow.
https://www.fore24.co.uk/catalog/pr...100682653&mc_cid=a393765ffc&mc_eid=d96374d96a


----------



## casuk (Nov 9, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			3 Oakley polos for Â£9.99. Small (chest 38-39") only. Only available until midday tomorrow.
https://www.fore24.co.uk/catalog/pr...100682653&mc_cid=a393765ffc&mc_eid=d96374d96a

Click to expand...

Nice one, just bought them there hope they fit ok


----------



## DeanoMK (Nov 10, 2018)

abjectplop said:



			3 Oakley polos for Â£9.99. Small (chest 38-39") only. Only available until midday tomorrow.
https://www.fore24.co.uk/catalog/pr...100682653&mc_cid=a393765ffc&mc_eid=d96374d96a

Click to expand...

Bargain and yes, I'm that sad guy who wears Oakley, mainly because my surname is Oakley, haha!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 10, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Clubhouse Golf doing 3 for 2 on DX2 Optix. Not sure if online or just in their store but Â£32 for 36 balls is great value.
		
Click to expand...


Cheers 

Just stocked up.  Will be a great winter ball.


----------



## casuk (Nov 10, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Clubhouse Golf doing 3 for 2 on DX2 Optix. Not sure if online or just in their store but Â£32 for 36 balls is great value.
		
Click to expand...

Affordable golf have the 3 for price of 2 15.99 per box www.affordablegolf.co.uk/golf-balls?xpos_brand


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2018)

casuk said:



			Affordable golf have the 3 for price of 2 15.99 per box www.affordablegolf.co.uk/golf-balls?xpos_brand

Click to expand...




pauldj42 said:



			Only Â£30.00 which includes postage from Seaham GC
		
Click to expand...

Still not as good as Seaham Pro Shop.


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 10, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			Still not as good as Seaham Pro Shop.
		
Click to expand...

Do they stock footjoy mid layers too? Are they are cheap as everything else if they do?


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2018)

BristolMike said:



			Do they stock footjoy mid layers too? Are they are cheap as everything else if they do?
		
Click to expand...

He has a site on FBook and Ebay, BargainGolfEquipment.


----------



## BristolMike (Nov 10, 2018)

I will drop him a message on fb. Iâ€™m looking for a few mid layers and will prob pick up a few boxes of them balls too


----------



## jusme (Nov 10, 2018)

pauldj42 said:



			He has a site on FBook and Ebay, BargainGolfEquipment.
		
Click to expand...

I looked at his Ebay page. Standard retail prices - nothing to get my heart rate up one beat. I assume we need to look for his special offers as they are clearly decent.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 10, 2018)

jusme said:



			I looked at his Ebay page. Standard retail prices - nothing to get my heart rate up one beat. I assume we need to look for his special offers as they are clearly decent.
		
Click to expand...

The best offers and deals he posts on FBook.
Heâ€™ll also does price match.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 13, 2018)

American Golf's Black Friday page, deals started already.

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/black-friday/black-friday.html

The TaylorMade cart bags look decent value.


----------



## casuk (Nov 13, 2018)

pool888 said:



			American Golf's Black Friday page, deals started already.

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/black-friday/black-friday.html

The TaylorMade cart bags look decent value.
		
Click to expand...

Â£59 bargain


----------



## robbeh32 (Nov 13, 2018)

casuk said:



			Â£59 bargain
		
Click to expand...

Had this bag a few months. Got it for free with my clubs. Great bag well worth Â£59!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 14, 2018)

robbeh32 said:



			Had this bag a few months. Got it for free with my clubs. Great bag well worth Â£59!
		
Click to expand...

Â£59 looks like thew price for the stand bag and the cart bag is Â£69 or am I missing something?


----------



## robbeh32 (Nov 14, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Â£59 looks like thew price for the stand bag and the cart bag is Â£69 or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

Well when I recieved it price was showing as 89.99.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 14, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Â£59 looks like thew price for the stand bag and the cart bag is Â£69 or am I missing something?
		
Click to expand...

No that's correct stand bags Â£59.99, cart bags Â£69.99. I still thought the cart bags were decent value at that price.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 14, 2018)

So do I. Got one + 2 packs of Bridgestone Ex Soft balls at Â£10 each. Well it would be rude not to.


----------



## kevster84 (Nov 15, 2018)

American Golf has some good deals on Bridgestone and Wilson DX3 spin balls.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 15, 2018)

kevster84 said:



			American Golf has some good deals on Bridgestone and Wilson DX3 spin balls.
		
Click to expand...

Yup, got the Bridgestone ones.  My 2nd fav ball.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 15, 2018)

AG also have the Puttout mats in grey or black for Â£49.99, best price I've seen them yet.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 18, 2018)

AM didn't have the bag in stock at the warehouse and cancelled the order and advised me be e mail. Luckilly I was unsure if the whole order was cancelled so rang customer help. Guess what? They had stock in stores and one close to me. So I went online and reserved one and picked it up yesterday. What didn't the morons who sent the e mail out to me inform that they were out of stock in the warehouse but that stock of the item was readilly available in stores? Morons! Not only that but I picked up four Mizuno gloves (2 for Â£12) when I picked up the bag. Whole lot was Â£100+. which AM would have missed out on.

So .....in case you missed it.....Mizuno Gloves 2 for Â£12 in AM.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			AM didn't have the bag in stock at the warehouse and cancelled the order and advised me be e mail. Luckilly I was unsure if the whole order was cancelled so rang customer help. Guess what? They had stock in stores and one close to me. So I went online and reserved one and picked it up yesterday. What didn't the morons who sent the e mail out to me inform that they were out of stock in the warehouse but that stock of the item was readilly available in stores? Morons! Not only that but I picked up four Mizuno gloves (2 for Â£12) when I picked up the bag. Whole lot was Â£100+. which AM would have missed out on.

So .....in case you missed it.....Mizuno Gloves 2 for Â£12 in AM.
		
Click to expand...

Their online ordering system is an absolute shambles, itâ€™s in stock but it isnâ€™t, then it isnâ€™t but it is lol. Theyâ€™re light years behind other stores when it comes to online purchases.


----------



## TheDashingBlade (Nov 18, 2018)

Tom Tom have started their Black Friday offers and I've nabbed one of these... GPS tracker, stats etc. Best price I've seen is 149.99 and they are selling it for 80 quid. The link adds it straight to your basket!

Tom Tom Golfer Premium


----------



## jusme (Nov 18, 2018)

TheDashingBlade said:



			Tom Tom have started their Black Friday offers and I've nabbed one of these... GPS tracker, stats etc. Best price I've seen is 149.99 and they are selling it for 80 quid. The link adds it straight to your basket!

Tom Tom Golfer Premium

Click to expand...

Confused - the link does indeed add it for Â£80 but if you don't use that link but their website its still showing for 199. Why is that? 

I would not be comfortable buying something from a direct link when the actual website is not showing that price.....paranoid....yes.....perhaps your explanation will reduce that paranoia, perhaps not


----------



## TheDashingBlade (Nov 18, 2018)

There's no direct link... this lists all Tom Tom's Black Friday deals... including car GPS etc. Scroll down and its there https://www.tomtom.com/en_gb/promo/...l&utm_campaign=co_dr_cyberweek_201811_ko_emea


----------



## abjectplop (Nov 18, 2018)

https://www.americangolf.co.uk/ball...k-282489.html?dwvar_282489_variantimage=white

May be of use to someone. 2 Wilson DX2 balls for 25p. Only available to click and collect in American Golf Thurrock!


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 19, 2018)

Amazon dots (3) on sale for Â£25 each at Amazon. Ordered two !!!


----------



## Blakey (Nov 19, 2018)

Under Armour have 30% off everything this week, bought a pair of Speith 2 shoes this morning.


----------



## BTatHome (Nov 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Amazon dots (3) on sale for Â£25 each at Amazon. Ordered two !!!
		
Click to expand...

They are only Â£19.99 at screwfix


----------



## pool888 (Nov 19, 2018)

BTatHome said:



			They are only Â£19.99 at screwfix
		
Click to expand...

That's the 2nd generation ones, 3rd generation are Â£25 most retailers just now.


----------



## jusme (Nov 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Amazon dots (3) on sale for Â£25 each at Amazon. Ordered two !!!
		
Click to expand...

I thought this was golf only lol......There 25 everywhere and given there is a delay with Amazon stock (6th Dec i think) maybe try some others such as Argos etc


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 19, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Amazon dots (3) on sale for Â£25 each at Amazon. Ordered two !!!
		
Click to expand...

What are the speakers like on the Dot? We have an Echo and love it. Tempted by a Dot but am not sure it can deliver in the same way.


----------



## jusme (Nov 19, 2018)

cant compare to echo, but big improvement from dot 2 to 3


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 20, 2018)

Alexa keeps me right every morning with my "appointments" and tee times etc.

She's a handy wee lass.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What are the speakers like on the Dot? We have an Echo and love it. Tempted by a Dot but am not sure it can deliver in the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Don't know yet stuff not arrived, but I chose it 3rd gen coz it is supposed to be much better speakers that 2nd gen ,and that is what it is mainly used for. (playing music)


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What are the speakers like on the Dot? We have an Echo and love it. Tempted by a Dot but am not sure it can deliver in the same way.
		
Click to expand...

Look at the UE mega blast if Alexa functionality included and sound quality is important 

Itâ€™s the size of a thermos but delivers a huge punch. Great hardware 

Superb kit honestly
Waterproof and mobile battery powered too. Lasts about 10 hours on full charge at high volume levels.


----------



## User 99 (Nov 20, 2018)

Blakey said:



			Under Armour have 30% off everything this week, bought a pair of Speith 2 shoes this morning.
		
Click to expand...


Bought a couple of things from UA today, one was less than half what I paid for exactly the same earlier in the season, in different colours obviously.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 20, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Don't know yet stuff not arrived, but I chose it 3rd gen coz it is supposed to be much better speakers that 2nd gen ,and that is what it is mainly used for. (playing music)
		
Click to expand...

My wife has just ordered me a 3rd Gen one for my upcoming birthday. 3rd Gen one gets much better reviews for the speaker, as you say.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 20, 2018)

Snainton have Motocaddy S1 lite trollies for Â£69.99.


----------



## Sports_Fanatic (Nov 20, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			My wife has just ordered me a 3rd Gen one for my upcoming birthday. 3rd Gen one gets much better reviews for the speaker, as you say.
		
Click to expand...


I have a full echo and the dot, the sound quality isn't as good (although 2nd Gen) but I don't think particularly noticeable. It also depends on use, so lounge/kitchen you may want better quality, but bedroom/study the dot works really well and is just a really good alarm clock/system when in there so you can deal with all sorts of things.


----------



## jusme (Nov 20, 2018)

If you have both 2nd and 3rd gen dot then you will know the difference. 2nd gen dot was inferior to the echo but given the huge step up on the dot 3 it will be interesting to see how sales of the echo go. I've never had an echo but heard them in use and the 3rd gen dot is so close in performance, especially if size is important


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Nov 20, 2018)

Read a couple of reviews today discussing 2nd v 3rd Gen, conclusion seems to be if you have a 2nd Gen itâ€™s not worth upgrading, but if youâ€™re new to the market, go for the 3rd gen.


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 20, 2018)

Sainsburyâ€™s have 25% off all TU clothing. Even stuff already on sale. Not golf specific but you might get something of interest (eg t-shirts, gloves, hat)


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 21, 2018)

30% off Nike store, using code CLEAR30.


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Nov 21, 2018)

Crazyface said:



			Don't know yet stuff not arrived, but I chose it 3rd gen coz it is supposed to be much better speakers that 2nd gen ,and that is what it is mainly used for. (playing music)
		
Click to expand...

We have gen 2 and 3 and there isnâ€™t much difference in sound quality.  Both are pretty crap for anything but background music, but too be fair, so are all the other smart speakers Iâ€™ve heard.  Great for turning on lights and attaching to â€œproperâ€ hi-fi


----------



## garyinderry (Nov 21, 2018)

https://www.nordicagolf.co.uk/golf-accessories/gps-tech/caddytek-caddyview-v2-jolt-rangefinder-slope


----------



## pool888 (Nov 26, 2018)

Clubhouse golf have some good offers, decided to go for the Cobra One length at Â£229 for 5-GW. I find the concept interesting, I believe the F8 are improved and F9 will be out fairly soon but not willing to shell out Â£500+ on something that may not work for me. Hopefully I will not take a huge hit on eBay if I need to sell them on. The Srixon Z355 irons look great value at Â£199 as well.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 26, 2018)

pool888 said:



			Clubhouse golf have some good offers, decided to go for the Cobra One length at Â£229 for 5-GW. I find the concept interesting, I believe the F8 are improved and F9 will be out fairly soon but not willing to shell out Â£500+ on something that may not work for me. Hopefully I will not take a huge hit on eBay if I need to sell them on. The Srixon Z355 irons look great value at Â£199 as well.
		
Click to expand...

They seem to hold their value pretty well so if they don't work you shouldn't take much of a hit. That seems a cracking price.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2018)

pool888 said:



			Clubhouse golf have some good offers, decided to go for the Cobra One length at Â£229 for 5-GW. I find the concept interesting, I believe the F8 are improved and F9 will be out fairly soon but not willing to shell out Â£500+ on something that may not work for me. Hopefully I will not take a huge hit on eBay if I need to sell them on. The Srixon Z355 irons look great value at Â£199 as well.
		
Click to expand...

Got yourself a good deal there, bought myself a set couple weeks back, used them in range a few times and taking them out to the course this week already love how they feel on long irons, I don't find any issue either with the longer shafted short irons feels much easier to repeat the swing throughout them all. 

Happy golfing and look forward to how you get on


----------



## pool888 (Nov 26, 2018)

Yes everywhere else still appear to be around Â£310 - Â£360, price will likely go down once F9 is on the go and they are 2 generations old, but Â£229 seems a great price just now.


----------



## Wolf (Nov 26, 2018)

pool888 said:



			Yes everywhere else still appear to be around Â£310 - Â£360, price will likely go down once F9 is on the go and they are 2 generations old, but Â£229 seems a great price just now.
		
Click to expand...

I was lucky and got mine for Â£279, they are 2 generations old but only just over a year old when you think about it and nothing changes that much in such a short space of time. Plus means in a couple years can go again as money outlay is pretty low when you consider what you got for the price you paid.


----------



## mister v (Nov 27, 2018)

those cobra one length make a lot of sense to me, im suprised that other manufacturers haven't brought out a variation of them


----------



## pool888 (Nov 27, 2018)

Snainton have limited stock of ex-display TaylorMade M4 irons 4-PW regular flex for Â£399


----------



## Bobby19 (Dec 1, 2018)

Seen this price on Ping G irons which I thought was good at Â£359

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/g-irons-steel-shafts

Has anyone though ever bought pings going by the online custom fit and how reliable is it ?


----------



## GB72 (Dec 1, 2018)

3 for 2 on wilson staff optix balls at American golf. Bought a dozen for me for winter and 2 boxes as xmas presents


----------



## Roland (Dec 2, 2018)

Bobby19 said:



			Seen this price on Ping G irons which I thought was good at Â£359

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/g-irons-steel-shafts

Has anyone though ever bought pings going by the online custom fit and how reliable is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes I did it for my G20 irons several years ago. I came out regular for everything. When I went to Gainsborough for a proper fitting this year they changed my lie from black to green and because I was between regular and midsize grip they suggested 2 layers of tape as a compromise.
I think in hindsight I should have got help when I measured myself up using the online system instead of holding the tape measure in my teeth!


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 7, 2018)

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/adida...-waterproof-golf-shoes-d841/colour/blackwhite


Decent price for some adidas boost.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Dec 7, 2018)

Bobby19 said:



			Seen this price on Ping G irons which I thought was good at Â£359

https://www.jamgolf.com/product/g-irons-steel-shafts

Has anyone though ever bought pings going by the online custom fit and how reliable is it ?
		
Click to expand...

Personally had nothing but issues with the clubs. PING did keep repairing them, but the issues continued. Eventually swapped them for a set of Srixons.
Weights kept falling out, irons started to rust. I sent them back 5 times in a 6-8 month period.


----------



## Bobby19 (Dec 7, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Personally had nothing but issues with the clubs. PING did keep repairing them, but the issues continued. Eventually swapped them for a set of Srixons.
Weights kept falling out, irons started to rust. I sent them back 5 times in a 6-8 month period.
		
Click to expand...

Will avoid that then thank you


----------



## NorwichBanana (Dec 7, 2018)

Bobby19 said:



			Will avoid that then thank you
		
Click to expand...

Sorry for being "that" person that totally puts you off. But felt like I had to be honest.
A chap I play with on a regular basis also has the PING G irons and loves them....maybe I had a bad batch - who knows!?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Sorry for being "that" person that totally puts you off. But felt like I had to be honest.
A chap I play with on a regular basis also has the PING G irons and loves them....maybe I had a bad batch - who knows!?
		
Click to expand...

Ping Customer Service is usually top notch, all products come with a lifetime warranty on them and they (in my experience) always replace any "faulty" products.

I've played Ping for over 25 years now and always had any issues rectified.


----------



## NorwichBanana (Dec 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			Ping Customer Service is usually top notch, all products come with a lifetime warranty on them and they (in my experience) always replace any "faulty" products.

I've played Ping for over 25 years now and always had any issues rectified.
		
Click to expand...

I was told the same. I have no issues with the fact they always accepted my irons back to fix the issue - but it wasn't ever fixed without further fault.
I sent my whole set away the 4th time and they said I was going to get a full replacement. When the new clubs arrived the faces still had marks from where I'd previously hit them....no longer than a month later another weight fell out so I returned them to the shop and I had a new set of (much nicer) shiny Srixons !


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 7, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I was told the same. I have no issues with the fact they always accepted my irons back to fix the issue - but it wasn't ever fixed without further fault.
I sent my whole set away the 4th time and they said I was going to get a full replacement. When the new clubs arrived the faces still had marks from where I'd previously hit them....no longer than a month later another weight fell out so I returned them to the shop and I had a new set of (much nicer) shiny Srixons !
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how you could expect new irons for a simple thing a swing weight coming loose, it's only a bit of glue to fix that!

Would you expect Mercedes-Benz to replace your car if a window wiper motor went 3 times on it???


----------



## NorwichBanana (Dec 7, 2018)

Jacko_G said:



			I'm not sure how you could expect new irons for a simple thing a swing weight coming loose, it's only a bit of glue to fix that!

Would you expect Mercedes-Benz to replace your car if a window wiper motor went 3 times on it???
		
Click to expand...

I had a weight fall out of a 5 iron twice (once after it had been returned) and 2 other irons once - something wasn't quite right?


----------



## Parsaregood (Dec 7, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			I had a weight fall out of a 5 iron twice (once after it had been returned) and 2 other irons once - something wasn't quite right?
		
Click to expand...

Bit of resin epoxy on it, no chance it would come loose again unless you melted it off. Would take 5 mins much less hassle than sending irons off all the time, that's just crazy for such a simple thing, clubs are held together with glue from the factory


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 7, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Personally had nothing but issues with the clubs. PING did keep repairing them, but the issues continued. Eventually swapped them for a set of Srixons.
Weights kept falling out, irons started to rust. I sent them back 5 times in a 6-8 month period.
		
Click to expand...

I has serious issues with my I25's and the weights falling out. Fortunately I found the 7 iron weight so managed to araldite that back in but never found the 8 or 9 iron ones and didn't want to be without clubs in a busy part of the season so played without. Partly the reason I invested in my "almost" new I series. So far so good with those


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 7, 2018)

NorwichBanana said:



			Sorry for being "that" person that totally puts you off. But felt like I had to be honest.
A chap I play with on a regular basis also has the PING G irons and loves them....maybe I had a bad batch - who knows!?
		
Click to expand...

Lad I play with had to send a brand new set of Ping irons back twice, both the original and replacement set  rusted quite badly within a couple of weeks. Havenâ€™t seen him for a couple of months so I donâ€™t know the outcome, he did say one more set goes rusty and heâ€™s getting his cash back.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 15, 2018)

Posted in the battery thread but thought I'd add it here as well.

I've just picked up an email from Powerhouse Golf offering an 18-27 hole Lithium battery reduced from Â£149.99 to Â£99.99 by using code 149299. That's including the charger.
Seems like a bargain to me.
LINK TO BATTERY OFFER
You can also get the 36 hole battery at Â£149.00.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2018)

Taylormade M4 drivers and Cobra F8 drivers in AG today for Â£159 in the sale. There's some good prices on the fairways under Â£100 too.


----------



## Bxm Foxy (Dec 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Taylormade M4 drivers and Cobra F8 drivers in AG today for Â£159 in the sale. There's some good prices on the fairways under Â£100 too.
		
Click to expand...

Â£259???


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2018)

Bxm Foxy said:



			Â£259???
		
Click to expand...

The email and online show "from Â£259"  but I'm sure the ones I saw in store this morning were Â£159. Was thinking of picking one up to replace my battered M2, just stick my original Kurokage shaft in. Will try and check again


----------



## Garush34 (Dec 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			The email and online show "from Â£259"  but I'm sure the ones I saw in store this morning were Â£159. Was thinking of picking one up to replace my battered M2, just stick my original Kurokage shaft in. Will try and check again
		
Click to expand...

Was that maybe the demo stock that they had a sale of this morning? in stores only.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2018)

Garush34 said:



			Was that maybe the demo stock that they had a sale of this morning? in stores only.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly, the F8 I picked up though, still had all the face stickers in place and was the same price.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			The email and online show "from Â£259"  but I'm sure the ones I saw in store this morning were Â£159. Was thinking of picking one up to replace my battered M2, just stick my original Kurokage shaft in. Will try and check again
		
Click to expand...

Ex demo ones are Â£159


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 21, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Ex demo ones are Â£159
		
Click to expand...


Have confirmed the one's I saw were Â£159 and are ex-demo. The Cobra F8 definitely still had the face stickers intact and was unmarked, I didn't see the faces on the M2's. Still decent bargains me thinks.


----------



## pauljames87 (Dec 21, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have confirmed the one's I saw were Â£159 and are ex-demo. The Cobra F8 definitely still had the face stickers intact and was unmarked, I didn't see the faces on the M2's. Still decent bargains me thinks.
		
Click to expand...

Considering when I bought my m2 it was off the rack and I tested it in store etc Iâ€™d class it as â€œex demoâ€ so defo agree itâ€™s cheap! Full price I paid


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 21, 2018)

pauljames87 said:



			Considering when I bought my m2 it was off the rack and I tested it in store etc Iâ€™d class it as â€œex demoâ€ so defo agree itâ€™s cheap! Full price I paid
		
Click to expand...

Spoke to someone in the Trafford centre store recently and he said it was stock from a mobile fitting van that the new owners decide to get rid of, so probably had a bit more used than 20 hits with stickers over the face lol


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

Loads of bargains at AG at Trafford tonight. Ex demo and 2018 season woods with decent discounts


----------



## matt71 (Dec 28, 2018)

Oldham92 said:



			Loads of bargains at AG at Trafford tonight. Ex demo and 2018 season woods with decent discounts
		
Click to expand...

What sort of things in offer ?

Went in on Boxing Day and they had virtually nothing


----------



## Oldham92 (Dec 28, 2018)

matt71 said:



			What sort of things in offer ?

Went in on Boxing Day and they had virtually nothing 

Click to expand...

Had a massive rail of sail clothes, and where the normal price woods normally are was a section of sale ones. Basically the entire normal wood section was sale stock. Maybe put out since boxing day. Worth another look ðŸ‘


----------



## huds1475 (Dec 28, 2018)

Had rogue fairways @ 150 pre-christmas.

Massive steal


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 1, 2019)

Clubhouse golf selling Bridgestone B330 for 22 quid a dozen 

Loads of other cheap balls too


----------



## JF79 (Jan 1, 2019)

Picked up a 917 D2 ex demo from AG Sunderland for Â£99 this week loads of other woods reduced although nothing as good as this


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 5, 2019)

Was in the MK AG last night picking up the boy. They had a load of â€œnewâ€ ex-demo putters in, specifically Scotty Cameronâ€™s in immaculate condition on sale for Â£199. Also some GAPR clubs for Â£149, and a couple of very smart Odyssey Tour Bags.


----------



## Twire (Jan 5, 2019)

Clubhouse golf AD333 TOUR balls Â£19.99/dozen or Â£19.50 if you buy 2 dozen or more.


----------



## DRW (Jan 11, 2019)

At the local pro shop, think they seem pretty good. Not sure how to upload the facebook post, so posted the picture:-


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 11, 2019)

There are a lot of exclamation marks on that poster.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jan 11, 2019)

DRW said:



			At the local pro shop, think they seem pretty good. Not sure how to upload the facebook post, so posted the picture:-

View attachment 26322

Click to expand...

What pro shop is that mate?


----------



## DRW (Jan 11, 2019)

Redtraveller said:



			What pro shop is that mate?
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry didn't realise it wasnt on there, its www.mileendgolfclub.co.uk

If you are not local I believe they post as sometimes they sell stuff on ebay but the above was on the facebook page. I may get up there over the weekend but not 100% if you need any help.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2019)

for golf gloves check out 
  golfglovesrus ,full leather cabretta soft as gloves 5 yes 5 for Â£15 , great gloves for an even better price.


----------



## Wabinez (Jan 12, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			for golf gloves check out
  golfglovesrus ,full leather cabretta soft as gloves 5 yes 5 for Â£15 , great gloves for an even better price.
		
Click to expand...

Site is unavailable...


----------



## Norrin Radd (Jan 12, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Site is unavailable...
		
Click to expand...

apparently they are revamping the site and should be up and running very soon ,.
check out on ebay as they are on there.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2019)

https://www.directgolf.co.uk/under-armour-storm-3-golf-trousers-mens-369102

these are an absolute steal!


----------



## NorwichBanana (Jan 23, 2019)

MendieGK said:



https://www.directgolf.co.uk/under-armour-storm-3-golf-trousers-mens-369102

these are an absolute steal!
		
Click to expand...

No doubt you'll get an email saying unable to allocate order or something similar. I believe Direct Golf have done this before on UA shoes.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2019)

NorwichBanana said:



			No doubt you'll get an email saying unable to allocate order or something similar. I believe Direct Golf have done this before on UA shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Yes it was indeed shoes. 

I have taken the plunge and will see if they deliver or email and cancel my order.


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes it was indeed shoes.

I have taken the plunge and will see if they deliver or email and cancel my order.
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™ve had 4 people buy them and tell others. All have arrived including mine


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 23, 2019)

Sports Direct had them at this price a few weeks ago but I stupidly never bothered. Just ordered two pairs, put a bit of timber on over xmas so I'll sell on the ones which don't fit


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Iâ€™ve had 4 people buy them and tell others. All have arrived including mine
		
Click to expand...

That is very good news after the UA shoe fiasco, thanks for sharing. I almost bought a pair of Cross waterproof trousers on Monday.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 23, 2019)

MendieGK said:



https://www.directgolf.co.uk/under-armour-storm-3-golf-trousers-mens-369102

these are an absolute steal!
		
Click to expand...

Ordered 

cheers pal


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 23, 2019)

Weirdly Â£18.50 in XL and Â£25 in every other size


----------



## Dasit (Jan 23, 2019)

Â£5 delivery. I hate paying for delivery!


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 23, 2019)

Dasit said:



			Â£5 delivery. I hate paying for delivery!
		
Click to expand...

Collect from store and you get Â£5 voucher back


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Collect from store and you get Â£5 voucher back
		
Click to expand...

Probably cost me about that in fuel to my "local" store and back!

Â£5 postage it was.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 23, 2019)

MendieGK said:



https://www.directgolf.co.uk/under-armour-storm-3-golf-trousers-mens-369102

these are an absolute steal!
		
Click to expand...

What is the sizing like in these please?


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Probably cost me about that in fuel to my "local" store and back!

Â£5 postage it was.
		
Click to expand...

Get on yer bike!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 23, 2019)

Midnight said:



			What is the sizing like in these please?
		
Click to expand...

UA is usually pretty standard, I certainly have never found it "small" made like some brands.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 23, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			UA is usually pretty standard, I certainly have never found it "small" made like some brands.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks mate


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 23, 2019)

Midnight said:



			Thanks mate
		
Click to expand...

I got the XL as Iâ€™m a 38 waist. I need to do these up as tight as possible with the velcro

Saying that I am yet to put them on over normal trousers


----------



## Midnight (Jan 23, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			I got the XL as Iâ€™m a 38 waist. I need to do these up as tight as possible with the velcro

Saying that I am yet to put them on over normal trousers
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Yes it was indeed shoes.

I have taken the plunge and will see if they deliver or email and cancel my order.
		
Click to expand...

Still not showing as dispatched.

I have just read my email from DG and love this bit


*This confirmation of receipt of order is subject to stock availability and does not constitute a binding contract. This email does not constitute or represent confirmation of the purchase.
This will be issued when your order has been processed by our warehouse.*


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 25, 2019)

Had an email saying order processed and Iâ€™ll get another email when they are ready to collect from store.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Had an email saying order processed and Iâ€™ll get another email when they are ready to collect from store.
		
Click to expand...

Lucky you.

Fingers crossed I get one soon.


----------



## Midnight (Jan 25, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Lucky you.

Fingers crossed I get one soon.
		
Click to expand...

My money has been refunded, e mail just received


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 25, 2019)

Midnight said:



			My money has been refunded, e mail just received
		
Click to expand...

and so it begins


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2019)

Lets see what transpires but I fear the same!


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2019)

Midnight said:



			My money has been refunded, e mail just received
		
Click to expand...

No status update on my order and no email about a refund and online banking at present doesn't show any refund. I best keep abreast of this.


----------



## Bwgan (Jan 25, 2019)

I had a processed email this afternoon, wait and see...
Price still the same on website


----------



## matt71 (Jan 25, 2019)

We need to black list these companies who take your order and then refund back due to poor stock etc
Being cynical I believe direct golf are just using the promotion as away to gather your contact details etc


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 25, 2019)

matt71 said:



			We need to black list these companies who take your order and then refund back due to poor stock etc
Being cynical I believe direct golf are just using the promotion as away to gather your contact details etc
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe theyâ€™ve sold out? I got mine and about 6 people I know have also got theirs


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 25, 2019)

Status has changed to â€œprocessedâ€ and will get another email when ready for collection. 

Better fit after all this ðŸ˜…


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 25, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Status has changed to â€œprocessedâ€ and will get another email when ready for collection.

Better fit after all this ðŸ˜…
		
Click to expand...

What size did you order just in case I can swoop in!

ðŸ˜œ

My status hasn't changed since I ordered.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 25, 2019)

small!


----------



## sona (Jan 25, 2019)

Bargains at Sports Direct
Slazenger winter mits. Â£3 and good quality
Pair of winter gloves  Â£3


----------



## matt71 (Jan 25, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			Or maybe theyâ€™ve sold out? I got mine and about 6 people I know have also got theirs
		
Click to expand...

Maybe but they still advertising on their website plus I was one of the unlucky ones with the UA shoes


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

Well today I got an email from DG telling me that my parcel is out for delivery.

First correspondence I've had since my order. Scheduled for delivery with Hermes between 1100-1500 hours today. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

I have UA trousers.

Seem ok but too long in the leg for me. Will have to get them taken up.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 26, 2019)

Mine arrived today also.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I have UA trousers.

Seem ok but too long in the leg for me. Will have to get them taken up.
		
Click to expand...

They are long for me too to be fair. 

Think you can get them altered when they have zips?


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 26, 2019)

I know a good seamstress, I'll report back if she can do it or whether I'll be returning them!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 26, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I know a good seamstress, I'll report back if she can do it or whether I'll be returning them!
		
Click to expand...

Just had a quick google and it is possible. 

Looks a pain in the arris for them to do as it involves removing and reattaching the zip 

Mates mums a dab hand on the sewing machine though. 

Will have a chat


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 27, 2019)

Maybe thatâ€™s why there was so many on offer. People sending them back because of the length. Havenâ€™t got mine yet but guessing theyâ€™ll be too long


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2019)

Certainly at least a 33" leg I would suggest. Probably longer!


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 27, 2019)

They are waterproof bottoms  they are supposed to sit just above the base of the shoe, so of course they are long...


----------



## Jacko_G (Jan 27, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			They are waterproof bottoms  they are supposed to sit just above the base of the shoe, so of course they are long...
		
Click to expand...

Plus I have short legs! 

31" leg for me but those for a large are for the legs 11 amongst us.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 27, 2019)

Just pull them up under your armpits, Simon Cowell style.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 27, 2019)

Picked mine up today. Size wise theyâ€™re fine. But this is my first pair of golf trousers. Are they supposed to feel kinda wet/cold on the skin? ðŸ§


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 27, 2019)

Picked up mine today, glad I got the xl size


----------



## MendieGK (Jan 27, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Picked mine up today. Size wise theyâ€™re fine. But this is my first pair of golf trousers. Are they supposed to feel kinda wet/cold on the skin? ðŸ§
		
Click to expand...

They are waterproof trousers. Youâ€™re supposed to wear them over other trousers or shorts which some people do. Theyâ€™re not supposed to be just a â€˜trouserâ€™


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 27, 2019)

MendieGK said:



			They are waterproof trousers. Youâ€™re supposed to wear them over other trousers or shorts which some people do. Theyâ€™re not supposed to be just a â€˜trouserâ€™
		
Click to expand...

Ah ok. Guess Iâ€™ll just wear them over me long johns this winter. Think Iâ€™d need a size bigger to wear over anything else.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 31, 2019)

Been looking for golf balls on Clubhouse Golf, they're doing Bridgestone e6 Softs for only Â£15 a box at the moment. I tried them for a bit last year but it was 25 a box then. A lot of the Srixon and Bridgestone balls are on sale price at the minute on there. B330's for only Â£23. AD333 Tours for Â£20 (2017 version). I think I'll be picking up some Titleist Trusofts at two boxes for Â£32.


----------



## Oldham92 (Feb 1, 2019)

4 boxes AD333 for Â£57 from clubhouse golf. Personalised only.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Feb 3, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Ah ok. Guess Iâ€™ll just wear them over me long johns this winter. Think Iâ€™d need a size bigger to wear over anything else.
		
Click to expand...

Tracksuit bottoms are good but change before clubhouse.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I have UA trousers.

Seem ok but too long in the leg for me. Will have to get them taken up.
		
Click to expand...

Does anyone want to buy mine?

Happy just to get my money back before send them back, just looking for my money back.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Does anyone want to buy mine?

Happy just to get my money back before send them back, just looking for my money back.
		
Click to expand...

No joy with the seamstress?


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 3, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			No joy with the seamstress?
		
Click to expand...

I didn't even try. I'm usually a shift worker, last few weeks I've been Mon-Fri and can't get anything done!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 3, 2019)

Bugger. I was hoping you would do all the leg work and just let me know if it was doable and for how much ðŸ˜‚

Iâ€™ll nip into the tailors this week.


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 4, 2019)

Anyone wanting a new umbrella ?

https://www.millets.co.uk/walking-hiking/132488-peter-storm-golf-umbrella-black-grey.html


----------



## casuk (Feb 4, 2019)

Four24 are doing 3 for Â£13.49
https://www.fore24.co.uk/


----------



## abjectplop (Feb 6, 2019)

Adidas waterproof trousers for Â£16 at County Golf....all sizes available
https://www.county-golf.co.uk/water...rm-golf-waterproof-trousers-d730/colour/black

They also have some Adidas jackets at great prices and some are just short sleeve which won't suit everyone.


----------



## Oldham92 (Feb 13, 2019)

For anyone who buys premium balls brand new, Snainton golf are doing a free cap and towel with a box of Z Stars.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			For anyone who buys premium balls brand new, Snainton golf are doing a free cap and towel with a box of Z Stars.
		
Click to expand...

A ball I have gone off drastically over the years, about 10 years ago it was my ball of choice, seems to have been left standing by other manufacturers is my opinion of it.


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 13, 2019)

jobr1850 said:



			new version of it launched last week Jacko
		
Click to expand...

I certainly wouldn't go out my way to buy one but may try it again. Just find other balls are now outperforming it. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 15, 2019)

Don't know how good they are, but Â£69 is a very good price for a laser

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/aca...ail&utm_term=0_4f80daa8e0-9f1bf45327-62227297


----------



## Jacko_G (Feb 15, 2019)

I know someone who has one and it's more than adequate, very good value. 

Shame he has hands like a jakey and can't keep it steady!

ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‰


----------



## casuk (Feb 17, 2019)

Travel hard case Â£100
https://www.fore24.co.uk/forgan-gol...100713729&mc_cid=ee069bb84b&mc_eid=bf1d9f3bff


----------



## Depreston (Feb 25, 2019)

golfclubs4cash 20% off with PAYDAYFEB on their ebay store


----------



## BristolMike (Feb 27, 2019)

Depreston said:



			golfclubs4cash 20% off with PAYDAYFEB on their ebay store
		
Click to expand...

Theyâ€™ve got some ridiculous deals. The new st190 mizuno drivers for less than Â£250 still in the wrapper, TS drivers sub 300


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 27, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			Theyâ€™ve got some ridiculous deals. The new st190 mizuno drivers for less than Â£250 still in the wrapper, TS drivers sub 300
		
Click to expand...

Got a TS3 in 8.5degree with Evenflow White T1100 shaft in 6.5, literally exactly the specs i'm after.

Why you do this?


----------



## BristolMike (Feb 27, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			Got a TS3 in 8.5degree with Evenflow White T1100 shaft in 6.5, literally exactly the specs i'm after.

Why you do this?
		
Click to expand...

Haha think of it as what youâ€™re saving rather than what youâ€™re spending ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ i sold a few clubs to them before too and they offer solid prices. 

I donâ€™t need anything at the moment (switched everything more than once last year) but youâ€™ve always got to look havenâ€™t you. Iâ€™m tempted by a ST190 to compete with my ts3


----------



## Britishshooting (Feb 27, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			Haha think of it as what youâ€™re saving rather than what youâ€™re spending ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ i sold a few clubs to them before too and they offer solid prices.

I donâ€™t need anything at the moment (switched everything more than once last year) but youâ€™ve always got to look havenâ€™t you. Iâ€™m tempted by a ST190 to compete with my ts3
		
Click to expand...

I was content with the 917 but after a demo day i said i'd get a ts3 when the RRP dropped, I guess that deal blew that out the water.

Order placed now anyway, and i'll sell the 917 to recoup a little, maybe the 3 wood should also match.....


----------



## BristolMike (Feb 27, 2019)

Britishshooting said:



			I was content with the 917 but after a demo day i said i'd get a ts3 when the RRP dropped, I guess that deal blew that out the water.

Order placed now anyway, and i'll sell the 917 to recoup a little, maybe the 3 wood should also match.....
		
Click to expand...

Haha I did hit the TS fairways, really really nice. I ended up with a rogue with a graphite design tour Ad because the upcharge for it on the TS was insane


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 17, 2019)

Same code I gave for shotscope v2 works, but now itâ€™s for Â£139.


----------



## Andy (Mar 17, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Same code I gave for shotscope v2 works, but now itâ€™s for Â£139.
		
Click to expand...

What is the code?


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Andy said:



			What is the code?
		
Click to expand...

Mgs189 

Ag price matching as well ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Dasit (Mar 18, 2019)

American Golf not price matching shotscope v2 online.

I might go try tomorrow in store as I have a Â£500 voucher and want to get it spent incase (before?) they go bust


----------



## davemc1 (Mar 18, 2019)

Dasit said:



			American Golf not price matching shotscope v2 online.

I might go try tomorrow in store as I have a Â£500 voucher and want to get it spent incase (before?) they go bust
		
Click to expand...

I bought one today in store mate


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 18, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			I bought one today in store mate
		
Click to expand...

I find itâ€™s pot luck who you get in the store
Iâ€™ve had one tell me they wonâ€™t match jam golf as they are based in jersey and then another price matched it no issue


----------



## pool888 (Apr 4, 2019)

Lots of golf stuff on eBay with 20% off selected sellers with code PLENTY20.

These Chromesofts look good value with 2 boxes of the 2019 model for Â£42.39 delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALLAWAY...290390&hash=item3b21c77872:g:vWcAAOSwkFZb8n5P


----------



## Depreston (Apr 4, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Lots of golf stuff on eBay with 20% off selected sellers with code PLENTY20.

These Chromesofts look good value with 2 boxes of the 2019 model for Â£42.39 delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALLAWAY...290390&hash=item3b21c77872:g:vWcAAOSwkFZb8n5P

Click to expand...

Got them mesel


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 4, 2019)

Just bought two pairs of UA tapered trousers for Â£48 using the code above.


----------



## Dasit (Apr 4, 2019)

Can get a SC200 for 200 quid with the code, mighty tempted but heard such mixed review


----------



## jusme (Apr 5, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Lots of golf stuff on eBay with 20% off selected sellers with code PLENTY20.

These Chromesofts look good value with 2 boxes of the 2019 model for Â£42.39 delivered.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CALLAWAY...290390&hash=item3b21c77872:g:vWcAAOSwkFZb8n5P

Click to expand...

Yep good price - people often wonder how you can get a premium ball for Â£21 a dozen.....these codes come around several times a year, site wide once or twice. 

Would note that when its selected sellers many if not all of them put some if not all of their products up in price the evening before the code, negating any reduction. It is worth looking at. For example the same product is available direct with free postage for Â£3 cheaper. Now the 20% still makes this a good price, but some products are up the full 20% before the code is live. Don't assume everything with the selected sellers is a reduction


----------



## abjectplop (Apr 5, 2019)

jusme said:



			Yep good price - people often wonder how you can get a premium ball for Â£21 a dozen.....these codes come around several times a year, site wide once or twice.

Would note that when its selected sellers many if not all of them put some if not all of their products up in price the evening before the code, negating any reduction. It is worth looking at. For example the same product is available direct with free postage for Â£3 cheaper. Now the 20% still makes this a good price, but some products are up the full 20% before the code is live. Don't assume everything with the selected sellers is a reduction
		
Click to expand...

This has definitely happened in this case as I had some Callaway clothing in my watch list from this seller and the items jumped up in price during this promotion by around 10%. Whilst the discount is good, it's perhaps not as good as they make out.


----------



## Oldham92 (Apr 5, 2019)

Clubhouse golf Â£60 off O-Works putters making them Â£139


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 11, 2019)

Seaham GC Pro Shop.

Today's special

Benross HTX drivers

2 avaliable 

Both regular 

were Â£149 now Â£79


----------



## chrisd (Apr 12, 2019)

Picked up a pair of Footjoy DNA Helix shoes in black for Â£40 from my local range ðŸ‘


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

To add to the last post, I bought a pair of Footjoy Hyperflex shoes also for Â£40 from my range - 2 pairs of decent shoes for Â£80 it'd be rude not to ðŸ˜


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			To add to the last post, I bought a pair of Footjoy Hyperflex shoes also for Â£40 from my range - 2 pairs of decent shoes for Â£80 it'd be rude not to ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Wtf!! Get me some ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 16, 2019)

chrisd said:



			To add to the last post, I bought a pair of Footjoy Hyperflex shoes also for Â£40 from my range - 2 pairs of decent shoes for Â£80 it'd be rude not to ðŸ˜
		
Click to expand...

Where's you range?!


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

With you're foot size I'm not sure they do them in "flipper" ðŸ¤”


----------



## chrisd (Apr 16, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Where's you range?!
		
Click to expand...


Homelands in Ashford but they had very few different pairs left- I was pretty lucky


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 19, 2019)

If you go on the under armour website they are selling off loads of golf stuff all for Â£8.80 it seems for trousers, jumpers, polos etc mainly odd colours but still a bargain.

Itâ€™s on their main bit not under outlet btw


----------



## Beezerk (May 19, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			If you go on the under armour website they are selling off loads of golf stuff all for Â£8.80 it seems for trousers, jumpers, polos etc mainly odd colours but still a bargain.

Itâ€™s on their main bit not under outlet btw
		
Click to expand...

Top shout mate, just ordered loads for Â£35 lol.


----------



## robbeh32 (May 19, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			If you go on the under armour website they are selling off loads of golf stuff all for Â£8.80 it seems for trousers, jumpers, polos etc mainly odd colours but still a bargain.

Itâ€™s on their main bit not under outlet btw
		
Click to expand...

Cheerrs just ordered loads.


----------



## Papas1982 (May 19, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			If you go on the under armour website they are selling off loads of golf stuff all for Â£8.80 it seems for trousers, jumpers, polos etc mainly odd colours but still a bargain.

Itâ€™s on their main bit not under outlet btw
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s dads bday and Xmas sorted. 
As well as my May, June and July treats sorted. 

Got loads of trainers for Â£15 too.

Top man!


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 19, 2019)

Just cleaned up with about 300 quids worth of gear for 50 quid. 

Top man!!


----------



## Bazzatron (May 19, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			If you go on the under armour website they are selling off loads of golf stuff all for Â£8.80 it seems for trousers, jumpers, polos etc mainly odd colours but still a bargain.

Itâ€™s on their main bit not under outlet btw
		
Click to expand...

This guy deserves a medal, 6 pieces of clothing for the same price that I was going to pay for some shorts the other day. Outstanding value.


----------



## hairball_89 (May 19, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			If you go on the under armour website they are selling off loads of golf stuff all for Â£8.80 it seems for trousers, jumpers, polos etc mainly odd colours but still a bargain.

Itâ€™s on their main bit not under outlet btw
		
Click to expand...

Legend! Just picked up some new shorts, a 1/4 zip jumper and a few Xmas presents!


----------



## IainP (May 19, 2019)

Things were going unavailable as I was thinking, but grabbed a few bits to try. Thanks for posting.


----------



## FAB90 (May 19, 2019)

Just been on and orderd a load of stuff excellent offer


----------



## Redtraveller (May 19, 2019)

I don't think the Under Armour is them selling stuff off. It's an error. Hopefully all orders will be honoured


----------



## GaryK (May 19, 2019)

Thanks Chris!
Do I need more golf clothing? Not really.
Could I resist the bargains? Absolutely not!

Some really nice stuff available in "normal" designs / colours


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 19, 2019)

Glad itâ€™s helped a couple of people on here, slightly concerned Iâ€™m going to look like Iâ€™ve been sponsored by under armour for the next year with the amount I ordered.

If it is an error I hope they honour it, Iâ€™ve had an order confirmation email so fingers crossed.


----------



## Bazzatron (May 19, 2019)

Chrisb83 said:



			Glad itâ€™s helped a couple of people on here, slightly concerned Iâ€™m going to look like Iâ€™ve been sponsored by under armour for the next year with the amount I ordered.

If it is an error I hope they honour it, Iâ€™ve had an order confirmation email so fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Every single course will be covered in it


----------



## GG26 (May 19, 2019)

Just ordered a few items too.


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 19, 2019)

need a link to he under armour site please as i cant find it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 19, 2019)

Norrin Radd said:



			need a link to he under armour site please as i cant find it
		
Click to expand...

https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb/


----------



## davemc1 (May 19, 2019)

Iâ€™m gonna look like UA has threw up all over me ðŸ˜†

Thanks for the tip ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 19, 2019)

I'm going to look really edgy in my Adidas top with you bunch of UA fanboys ðŸ¤£. (Slightly bitter as none of the gear I liked was in the sale in my size)


----------



## FAB90 (May 19, 2019)

If you sign up for the UA mailing list you get 10% off you're first order aswell! Wish I had done that first


----------



## Dan2501 (May 19, 2019)

Ordered a few things. Hopefully it's a legit sale and the orders will be honoured!


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ordered a few things. Hopefully it's a legit sale and the orders will be honoured!
		
Click to expand...

Same here

I ordered 2 tops, my mates ordered 5 tops

The 2 I ordered are on American golf as â€œnew inâ€ for Â£44.99 each so my hopes arenâ€™t high


----------



## karlcole (May 19, 2019)

Ah looks like I missed this! Great sale by the sounds of it!


----------



## Slime (May 19, 2019)

Dan2501 said:



			Ordered a few things. Hopefully it's a legit sale and the orders will be honoured!
		
Click to expand...

Same as that.
Not sure I'll be holding my breath, but a great heads up.


----------



## Bwgan (May 19, 2019)

Thanks for the tip UA sponsored this year ðŸ¤£


----------



## Depreston (May 19, 2019)

Outrageous sale hope they get honoured


----------



## matt71 (May 19, 2019)

For some reason it wonâ€™t let me pay for the items in my basket . It takes my card details but then goes back to basket screen! 

Anyone else have this issue ?


----------



## pauljames87 (May 19, 2019)

matt71 said:



			For some reason it wonâ€™t let me pay for the items in my basket . It takes my card details but then goes back to basket screen!

Anyone else have this issue ?
		
Click to expand...

I had this when trying to pay with apple pay

when I used Paypal it was fine


----------



## triple_bogey (May 19, 2019)

I came across the UA sale this early morning whilst browsing Instagram. Nearly missed my tee time because of it.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 19, 2019)

A second hand Ping gorge 58 degree wedge with a thin sole as a lot of our bunkers seem bereft of sand at the moment


----------



## Norrin Radd (May 19, 2019)

only got a pair of ladies leggings left at Â£8.80  not my size


----------



## GOLFER1994 (May 19, 2019)

Ive just made an under armour order, seriously not holding any hope  !  Lots of refunds incoming


----------



## Depreston (May 20, 2019)

Had 2 items in my basket off last night

Theyâ€™re both back at Â£65 

No chance they will honour this now like


----------



## Jacko_G (May 20, 2019)

Depreston said:



			Had 2 items in my basket off last night

Theyâ€™re both back at Â£65

No chance they will honour this now like
		
Click to expand...

Guess you should have bought last night.


----------



## Depreston (May 20, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Guess you should have bought last night.
		
Click to expand...

I did I was debating a second order when I seen the storm1/2 zips were that price


----------



## patricks148 (May 20, 2019)

dinner B&B and two rounds at Trump Aberdeen Â£355


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (May 20, 2019)

Under Armour sale was an error, Customer Services just said all orders will be cancelled and refunded.


----------



## Chrisb83 (May 20, 2019)

Guess Iâ€™ll be handing that medal back ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Beezerk (May 26, 2019)

Sports Direct currently have an Under Armour sale


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2019)

Beezerk said:



			Sports Direct currently have an Under Armour sale 

Click to expand...

Are you looking to cause bother ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 26, 2019)

Nothing at Â£8 though ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„, might have looked ðŸ¤«ðŸ˜‰


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 26, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Nothing at Â£8 though ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„ðŸ˜„, might have looked ðŸ¤«ðŸ˜‰
		
Click to expand...

You make me sickðŸ¤£

I prefer to pay full price because Iâ€™m a great person ðŸ¤·â€â™‚ï¸


----------



## inc0gnito (May 26, 2019)

Dunlop trousers for Â£5.00 or 2 for Â£50 ðŸ˜‚


----------



## inc0gnito (May 29, 2019)

15% off selected sellers on eBay 

Code: PRICECUT15


----------



## chimpo1 (May 29, 2019)

Iâ€™m on the lookout for a new pair of Ecco shoes, preferably BOA. Has anyone seen any bargains advertised?


----------



## spongebob59 (May 29, 2019)

The ecc O outlet has some on sale , still pricey though

https://www.eccoshoesuk.com/mens-golf/c854#


----------



## Britishshooting (Jun 5, 2019)

A little confused however had no issues with check-out and they have been despatched.

3 x SM7 Vokey Wedges RRP Â£129 each (on Golf Support however available for Â£119 at other places)

Buy 2+ and you save Â£10 per club which knocks them down Â£119 each however when paying for some reason at checkout they display as Â£109 each.

Then apply discount code AW0020 which gives you a further 3% off which knocks just over Â£10 off.

So In total I paid Â£304.49 for 3 brand new SM7'S

I then also get 2% of this value back in loyalty points to spend on my next purchase, which equates to Â£6.

So theoretically 3 brand new wedges stand me at Â£298.50

May be of interest to some people looking to purchase a full set, most retailers have them up at Â£119 so Â£357 for the 3 so a Â£60 saving.

Had all the grinds and bounce options in stock that I needed also following my wedge fit so should be with me today.


----------



## garyinderry (Jun 6, 2019)

Sports direct have cobra fly z drivers for 80 quid, fairways 60 and hybrids 55. 

 Sounds decent to me for someone wanting an upgrade or starting out and wands brand new gear that wont break the bank.


----------



## pool888 (Jun 6, 2019)

garyinderry said:



			Sports direct have cobra fly z drivers for 80 quid, fairways 60 and hybrids 55.

Sounds decent to me for someone wanting an upgrade or starting out and wands brand new gear that wont break the bank.
		
Click to expand...

Yes decent price if you want brand new clubs although these are the "s" model which are made with cheaper components and aren't adjustable like the standard Fly-Z ones.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 6, 2019)

Sports Direct Inferior Cobra Gear

Best to avoid me thinks


----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2019)




----------



## BrianM (Jun 16, 2019)

In my opinion anyway ðŸ˜‰


----------



## huds1475 (Jun 27, 2019)

Not my cup oâ€™ tea but Adicross bounce @ around 50 notes...

https://www.adidas.co.uk/adicross-bounce-shoes/BB7817.html


----------



## Slime (Jun 27, 2019)

huds1475 said:



			Not my cup oâ€™ tea but Adicross bounce @ around 50 notes...

https://www.adidas.co.uk/adicross-bounce-shoes/BB7817.html

Click to expand...

I have a pair of the grey ones ......................................... very comfortable indeed.


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 6, 2019)

3 for 2 on Chrome Soft Truvis on clubhouse golf ðŸ‘


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 6, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			3 for 2 on Chrome Soft Truvis on clubhouse golf ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Iâ€™d expect a few good bargains on Callaway balls on the horizon.

Mainly after the My golf spy #finditcutit debacle


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 6, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			Iâ€™d expect a few good bargains on Callaway balls on the horizon.

Mainly after the My golf spy #finditcutit debacle
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw that but what I saw was half a ball cut open and nothing to say it was a Chrome soft but the word of the person posting it. Might have been something else I haven't seen but could have been any ball. 

Found Chrome soft to be better for me personally so I'll probably stock up on payday next week ðŸ˜‚


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 7, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Yeah I saw that but what I saw was half a ball cut open and nothing to say it was a Chrome soft but the word of the person posting it. Might have been something else I haven't seen but could have been any ball.

Found Chrome soft to be better for me personally so I'll probably stock up on payday next week ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

I like the chrome soft and if it would not have been for me picking up 3 dozen Z stars last week i would have taken a plunge and bought them. 

I think though that on the whole Callaway will be up against it with regards to Market share atm. Lots of bad press around the ball industry currently and Cally do seem to be taking the brunt of it


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 14, 2019)

AG/online golf doing 3 for 2 mix and match on balls and gloves. Think it said excludes Titleist


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 14, 2019)

County-golf.co.uk clearance sale, also extra 40% off using code FORTY. Bought a few tops etc, missed out on Adidas short sleeve water proof at Â£29.99 sold like hot cakes.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 15, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			AG/online golf doing 3 for 2 mix and match on balls and gloves. Think it said excludes Titleist
		
Click to expand...

Titleist gloves included, but not Titleist balls, link below.

American Golf three for two balls and gloves offer


----------



## Coffey (Aug 15, 2019)

Also, make sure you check online golf as well as AG. Ordered gloves last night that were Â£14.99 on AG and Â£12.99 on Online golf.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 15, 2019)

AHHHH "New" Bargins etc .....

I posted this elsewhere, but I think it's worth putting on again. Mountain Warehouse have a sale on. Polos at Â£9.99 or better. Breatheable, UV50 feels like silk. I've bought 3 + two others which were cheaper. I've not bought them for golf but they could be easilly used as golf tops. I think these are better than all the branded golf stuff. Get in quick !!!!


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 16, 2019)

Walrus have a sale on


https://walrusapparel.com/collectio...uY29tIiwgImtsX2NvbXBhbnlfaWQiOiAiTTY4MkhrIn0=


----------



## chrisd (Aug 16, 2019)

Evesdad said:



			County-golf.co.uk clearance sale, also extra 40% off using code FORTY. Bought a few tops etc, missed out on Adidas short sleeve water proof at Â£29.99 sold like hot cakes.
		
Click to expand...

Used it myself too. Good quality stuff, service and delivery ðŸ‘


----------



## uncle chop chop (Aug 16, 2019)

Oldham92 said:



			Yeah I saw that but what I saw was half a ball cut open and nothing to say it was a Chrome soft but the word of the person posting it. Might have been something else I haven't seen but could have been any ball.

Found Chrome soft to be better for me personally so I'll probably stock up on payday next week ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

They have cut open a few Callaways in particular the chromesofts to show the off centre core. To be honest unless the core material has a big difference in density then it may not make a dfference.

The tests they did with the robot though showed the balls were considerably shorter than than the rest and did sometimes end up way off line even using a robot to hit them. Think quality control for all balls is going to have a shake up in the future.


----------



## uncle chop chop (Aug 16, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Walrus have a sale on


https://walrusapparel.com/collections/clearance?utm_campaign=Low Stocks on Clearance - 16/08/2019 (Pn8xw7)&utm_medium=email&utm_source=Walrus Retail Customers&_ke=eyJrbF9lbWFpbCI6ICJzdGFuc3RlcjMwQG91dGxvb2suY29tIiwgImtsX2NvbXBhbnlfaWQiOiAiTTY4MkhrIn0=

Click to expand...

never heard of them is it any good. I wear the crotch out of my golf trousers all the time so am always happy to find a decent cheap alternative.


----------



## winty57 (Aug 16, 2019)

Crazyface..... which are the polos you have that are soft etc, and do they wash well and dry without ironing? Re sizing do they come up small or true to size as going to order online.
cheers


----------



## Robin Hood (Aug 16, 2019)

winty57 said:



			Crazyface..... which are the polos you have that are soft etc, and do they wash well and dry without ironing? Re sizing do they come up small or true to size as going to order online.
cheers
		
Click to expand...

Hi Winty
I can recommend them too
I find they do come true to size and yes they dry quickly without ironing, especially if they are the Isocool type. I also like their half zip lightweight fleeces.
Plus I have had an email offering free delivery this weekend AND an extra 15% off if you use the promo code OCEAN.
Enjoy.........


----------



## Wabinez (Aug 16, 2019)

Evesdad said:



			County-golf.co.uk clearance sale, also extra 40% off using code FORTY. Bought a few tops etc, missed out on Adidas short sleeve water proof at Â£29.99 sold like hot cakes.
		
Click to expand...

Tried to use this on some things, didnâ€™t work...then saw a waterproof jacket and it worked on that. Saves Â£30-odd!


----------



## winty57 (Aug 17, 2019)

Robin Hood said:



			Hi Winty
I can recommend them too
I find they do come true to size and yes they dry quickly without ironing, especially if they are the Isocool type. I also like their half zip lightweight fleeces.
Plus I have had an email offering free delivery this weekend AND an extra 15% off if you use the promo code OCEAN.
Enjoy.........
		
Click to expand...

thanks i have ordered 3


----------



## Evesdad (Aug 19, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Tried to use this on some things, didnâ€™t work...then saw a waterproof jacket and it worked on that. Saves Â£30-odd!
		
Click to expand...

The discount was only for the warehouse clearance stock. I bought a UA Waterproof jacket, puma base layer, kids skort and a Stromberg insula top (not in sale) all for Â£50. Keep an eye on them anyway as they have some regular amazing deals. Month ago got my daughter some Adidas soft spikes for Â£16 delivered down from Â£50!

When the Stromberg arrived it was huge, ordered a large but was more like xxl, theyâ€™ve agreed to swap free of charge. Great service.


----------



## inc0gnito (Sep 10, 2019)

Anyone seen anywhere with good offers on golf shoes at the moment?


----------



## matt71 (Sep 10, 2019)

County golf have on some Adidas shoes 

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-shoes/product/adidas-adicross-ppf-golf-shoes-e050


----------



## Coffey (Sep 11, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Anyone seen anywhere with good offers on golf shoes at the moment?
		
Click to expand...

Check out McQuirks, they have an unreal sale on at the moment. Limited sizes but crazy prices


----------



## Smasher (Sep 11, 2019)

Golf Depot have been mailing some cheap shoe offers the last few days.
https://www.golfdepot.co.uk/puma-grip-fusion-golf-shoe-white-blue


----------



## abjectplop (Sep 23, 2019)

Real bargain from TK Maxx website today!


----------



## inc0gnito (Sep 23, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			Real bargain from TK Maxx website today! 
	View attachment 28260

Click to expand...

Only size 12s left! There are some cheap golf t-shirts still on.


----------



## HairyBullet (Sep 24, 2019)

Cheers for that,next summer's shoes sorted


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 24, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			Real bargain from TK Maxx website today! 
	View attachment 28260

Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up mate. Bargain!


----------



## inc0gnito (Sep 24, 2019)

20% off selected items on eBay app. Code PLENTIFUL


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 25, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			Real bargain from TK Maxx website today! 
	View attachment 28260

Click to expand...

Ave had a pair of them in size 8's, comfier than my underpants.


----------



## Jacko_G (Sep 25, 2019)

Tashyboy said:



			Ave had a pair of them in size 8's, comfier than my underpants.
		
Click to expand...

Stop starching your pants then!

Should make a huge difference in terms of comfort. ðŸ‘


----------



## Tashyboy (Sep 25, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Stop starching your pants then!

Should make a huge difference in terms of comfort. ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Just seems there's not enough room in them. ðŸ˜


----------



## timd77 (Sep 26, 2019)

Just ordered 3 for 2 srixon z stars from snainton golf, discount code OFFER5 worked and gave me another 5% off altogether. Came to Â£66 ish ðŸ‘ðŸ»


----------



## stevench (Sep 27, 2019)

10% off at ebay with over Â£50 spend: https://www.ebay.co.uk/b/Coupon-Promotion/bn_7114097531


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 29, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			Real bargain from TK Maxx website today! 
	View attachment 28260

Click to expand...

Got mine yesterday.  Very comfy


----------



## abjectplop (Oct 4, 2019)

For anyone who banks with Santander, I've got a 10% cashback offer showing on my current account under Retailer Offers on online banking (max value of cashback Â£30).

Edit: yes, meant to say this is for American Golf


----------



## Coffey (Oct 4, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			For anyone who banks with Santander, I've got a 10% cashback offer showing on my current account under Retailer Offers on online banking (max value of cashback Â£30).
		
Click to expand...

Is this for AG?

I bank with Santander but I not have the offer, I did have it last year though and used it which was very handy


----------



## Freewaytom (Oct 4, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			For anyone who banks with Santander, I've got a 10% cashback offer showing on my current account under Retailer Offers on online banking (max value of cashback Â£30).
		
Click to expand...

I've got 10% at AG from Halifax, always worth checking!


----------



## Garush34 (Oct 4, 2019)

abjectplop said:



			For anyone who banks with Santander, I've got a 10% cashback offer showing on my current account under Retailer Offers on online banking (max value of cashback Â£30).
		
Click to expand...


I've got the same on my Bank of Scotland account.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 14, 2019)

Just seen these advertised :

https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...Biela09syj7dt3285yTd60LAufH_TEnCbyVnfUPfz6U3E


----------



## The Fader (Oct 21, 2019)

Anyone in the market for a new GPS might want to consider this:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/GolfBuddy-...rds=golfbuddy+vtx&psc=1&qid=1571591653&sr=8-2 

Supplied by Amazon global market place. Ordered mine Friday 11th October  - delivered by UPS the following Tuesday without paying extra postage for quicker delivery.  Brand new and boxed. No manufacturers warranty but covered by Amazon's returns policy.

Crazy because to buy from Amazon UK it is Â£229


----------



## need_my_wedge (Oct 22, 2019)

Clubhouse Golf email today has some good prices on balls for anyone looking - Bridgestones sub Â£20

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/All_Golf_Balls.html


----------



## casuk (Oct 24, 2019)

A mate sent me this thought I was a great deal over the winter period what do you guys think http://www.golfsouthayrshire.com/join/season-ticket-info/


----------



## jamiet7682 (Oct 24, 2019)

If i was living in that part of the world I would be all over that, just a bit of a trek for me.


----------



## casuk (Oct 24, 2019)

Aye it's a great deal imo, not local to me either


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 24, 2019)

How much is the winter ticket this year?


----------



## casuk (Oct 24, 2019)

Its Â£429 for the year


----------



## virtuocity (Oct 24, 2019)

casuk said:



			Its Â£429 for the year
		
Click to expand...

Plus club fees. Was a member- most cliquey place ever full of guys who play together every week- every medal is booked rather than ballot so youâ€™d better know someone there is my advice to new members


----------



## Seanz25 (Oct 26, 2019)

County Golf have a good sale on Under Armour Sweaters/Jumpers/Jackets going on at the moment. Picked myself up one for Â£29.99

Now if I could just find a deal on some shoes...


----------



## RangeMonkey (Oct 26, 2019)

Seanz25 said:



			County Golf have a good sale on Under Armour Sweaters/Jumpers/Jackets going on at the moment. Picked myself up one for Â£29.99

Now if I could just find a deal on some shoes...
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for that... just ordered a waterproof jacket, a sweater and a pair of trousers  - less than Â£100 for the lot!


----------



## IanG (Oct 26, 2019)

RangeMonkey said:



			Thanks for that... just ordered a waterproof jacket, a sweater and a pair of trousers  - less than Â£100 for the lot!
		
Click to expand...

Yep thanks. 1/4 zip Top bought


----------



## Orikoru (Oct 26, 2019)

Seanz25 said:



			County Golf have a good sale on Under Armour Sweaters/Jumpers/Jackets going on at the moment. Picked myself up one for Â£29.99

Now if I could just find a deal on some shoes...
		
Click to expand...

Great shout, just picked up a Calvin Klein zip jumper for 20 quid.


----------



## pool888 (Nov 15, 2019)

Just bumping this thread back up as we near Black Friday sales.

20% off lots of golf gear on eBay today, not the latest models but couple of bargains I noticed was brand new Mizuno ST180 drivers Â£107.96, brand new Cobra F8 drivers Â£119.96.


----------



## slowhand (Nov 15, 2019)

Where did you see F8 drivers for Â£119.96?


----------



## pool888 (Nov 15, 2019)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COBRA-KI...AFT-CODKIN315/163936163468?hash=item262b5b568

Use code PRIZE20 takes 20% off the list price.

Also some great deals on Motocaddy trollies, Â£75 off plus free gifts plus free golf bag! Example, M3 Pro Â£474 with choice of accessories and free Aquaflex bag.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Motocaddy-M3-PRO-Electric-Golf-Trolley-Cart-Buggy-New-FREE-GIFTS-Foldable-Quiet/401959866205?hash=item5d96accf5d:m:mXWoktizCIOlBJx8rUo5W4w&LH_BIN=1


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 16, 2019)

pool888 said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/COBRA-KI...AFT-CODKIN315/163936163468?hash=item262b5b568

Use code PRIZE20 takes 20% off the list price.
		
Click to expand...

Just bought one. And a jacket. Now I feel sick with buyers remorse. Wife is going to kill me. 

I need to stop reading this thread.


----------



## chellie (Nov 16, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Just bought one. And a jacket. Now I feel sick with buyers remorse. Wife is going to kill me.

I need to stop reading this thread.
		
Click to expand...

Get them delivered to work and pretend you've had them for ages


----------



## RangeMonkey (Nov 16, 2019)

chellie said:



			Get them delivered to work and pretend you've had them for ages

Click to expand...

like she probably does with her shoes ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 16, 2019)

chellie said:



			Get them delivered to work and pretend you've had them for ages

Click to expand...

This is quite sad but I've genuinely had clubs delivered by click and collect, snuck them home and straight in the bag before now. None the wiser.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is quite sad but I've genuinely had clubs delivered by click and collect, snuck them home and straight in the bag before now. None the wiser. 

Click to expand...

I work from home so thought I was safe ordering a couple of wedges recently. Unbeknownst to me, DPD have an app weâ€™ve signed up to, automatically tracks your order from the second it arrives at their depot. You donâ€™t have to do anything, it just picks up everything being delivered by them to your address and links it to this app. It even tells you who sent it (snainton, AG etc!) First I knew was a text from my wife with a screenshot of the app! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚


----------



## inc0gnito (Nov 17, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			This is quite sad but I've genuinely had clubs delivered by click and collect, snuck them home and straight in the bag before now. None the wiser. 

Click to expand...

Ditto. I got an entire new set of irons and she didnâ€™t realise. Her lack of interest in golf pays off sometimes.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 17, 2019)

timd77 said:



			I work from home so thought I was safe ordering a couple of wedges recently. Unbeknownst to me, DPD have an app weâ€™ve signed up to, automatically tracks your order from the second it arrives at their depot. You donâ€™t have to do anything, it just picks up everything being delivered by them to your address and links it to this app. It even tells you who sent it (snainton, AG etc!) First I knew was a text from my wife with a screenshot of the app! ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

THis is a perfect example how of being a tech dinosaur is very useful sometimes.


----------



## chrisd (Nov 17, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Ditto. I got an entire new set of irons and she didnâ€™t realise. Her lack of interest in golf pays off sometimes.
		
Click to expand...

I did that too  - about 20 times ðŸ¤«ðŸ¤«


----------



## Crow (Nov 17, 2019)

chrisd said:



			I did that too  - about 20 times ðŸ¤«ðŸ¤«
		
Click to expand...

Lightweight.


----------



## fundy (Nov 17, 2019)

If anyones looking for sealskin socks then theyve just emailed out re their sale starting, some of the waterproof socks are nice and cheap


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 18, 2019)

fundy said:



			If anyones looking for sealskin socks then theyve just emailed out re their sale starting, some of the waterproof socks are nice and cheap
		
Click to expand...

I've just been on their website and there is no sign of a sale. Is it the sealskinz site or another retailer?


----------



## fundy (Nov 18, 2019)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I've just been on their website and there is no sign of a sale. Is it the sealskinz site or another retailer?
		
Click to expand...

sealskins, was emailed yesterday and bought from it, maybe you need email link

https://www.sealskinz.com/black-fri...-25655931&mc_cid=cd3cec7c08&mc_eid=3bd60200c1


----------



## Colonel Bogey (Nov 19, 2019)

fundy said:



			sealskins, was emailed yesterday and bought from it, maybe you need email link

https://www.sealskinz.com/black-fri...-25655931&mc_cid=cd3cec7c08&mc_eid=3bd60200c1

Click to expand...

Many thanks for this link. Bought a load of stuff !!!!


----------



## pool888 (Nov 21, 2019)

Chromesofts Â£21.99 per dozen delivered, various designs available at Snainton Golf. Best price I've seen if you just want a single box, they were a similar price per dozen when on 3 for 2 lately.

Edited to correct wrong supplier !!


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Chromesofts Â£21.99 per dozen delivered, various designs available at Scottsdale Golf. Best price I've seen if you just want a single box, they were a similar price per dozen when on 3 for 2 lately.
		
Click to expand...

Great timing as Iâ€™m running low on these


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 21, 2019)

40 Mixed, Titleist, Pearl Grade balls, 41p a pop from my usual supplier on Ebay. Buy cheap in winter, that will see me through 2020 hopefully. Normally that price would equal Pearl / A grade mix so I am very happy with the deal.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2019)

Dando said:



			Great timing as Iâ€™m running low on these
		
Click to expand...

Same price at snainton mate. 

Save10 will knock em down to Â£19.79 ðŸ‘


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



			Same price at snainton mate. 

Save10 will knock em down to Â£19.79 ðŸ‘
		
Click to expand...

Good man!


----------



## pool888 (Nov 21, 2019)

Oops my mistake it is Snainton not Scottsdale don't know why I did that, Snainton is my usual online choice. Only thing is if you use the discount code you'll have to buy some tees or something extra to take it over the Â£20 free delivery or you get charged Â£6 shipping.


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 21, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Oops my mistake it is Snainton not Scottsdale don't know why I did that, Snainton is my usual online choice. Only thing is if you use the discount code you'll have to buy some tees or something extra to take it over the Â£20 free delivery or you get charged Â£6 shipping.
		
Click to expand...

Not a problem for me. Bought another pair of trainers!

ðŸ˜¬ðŸ˜¬


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2019)

pool888 said:



			Oops my mistake it is Snainton not Scottsdale don't know why I did that, Snainton is my usual online choice. Only thing is if you use the discount code you'll have to buy some tees or something extra to take it over the Â£20 free delivery or you get charged Â£6 shipping.
		
Click to expand...

3 dozen ordered. Should see me through to Xmas! ðŸ˜‚


----------



## Deijavoo (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone see any deals on new or used Cobra F9 drivers?


----------



## Dando (Nov 23, 2019)

Deijavoo said:



			Anyone see any deals on new or used Cobra F9 drivers?
		
Click to expand...

Have a look at golf bidder for used ones


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2019)

Anyone recommend bigMax bags, seen some discounts here :


https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...x-aqua-ocean-stand-bag-black-red-1418204.html


----------



## casuk (Nov 23, 2019)

Deijavoo said:



			Anyone see any deals on new or used Cobra F9 drivers?
		
Click to expand...

Im looking too, the black friday sales should have some at a reduced rate, once the new one is available for sale that's when the f9 will heavily drop in price might be worth while waiting a couple of months


----------



## Garush34 (Nov 23, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone recommend bigMax bags, seen some discounts here :


https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...x-aqua-ocean-stand-bag-black-red-1418204.html

Click to expand...

Yes I just bought the seven heaven bag, really good quality bag and is really light. Just as good I'd say as other bags I've had. Would definitely buy again in the future.


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 23, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone recommend bigMax bags, seen some discounts here :


https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...x-aqua-ocean-stand-bag-black-red-1418204.html

Click to expand...

Absolutely. Recently bought a Hybrid Dri-lite 14 divider bag. It's fab. Fits brilliantly on a trolley, light and solid enough to carry, with decent wide and padded straps. Can't comment on longevity, it's only a few months old but looks and feels like it's really well designed and put together.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Nov 23, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone recommend bigMax bags, seen some discounts here :


https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...x-aqua-ocean-stand-bag-black-red-1418204.html

Click to expand...

brilliant kit 

I own two waterproof ones. 

Really recommend them


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 23, 2019)

Dando said:



			3 dozen ordered. Should see me through to Xmas! ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

That long?


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 23, 2019)

spongebob59 said:



			Anyone recommend bigMax bags, seen some discounts here :


https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...x-aqua-ocean-stand-bag-black-red-1418204.html

Click to expand...

have a Big Max bag...itâ€™s brilliant and light to carry. Got a big max trolley too, and the carry bag slots in perfectly...so probably need to sell my Motocaddy one!


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 9, 2019)

Costco Glasgow have 2 boxes of 1 dozen Kirkland Signature 3-piece golf balls for £20+VAT


----------



## sunshine (Dec 10, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			brilliant kit

I own two waterproof ones.

Really recommend them
		
Click to expand...


I'm thinking about getting a big max bag. At the moment I can't decide whether to go for:
a. water resistant dri-lite hybrid £140
b. water proof aqua hybrid £200

Very similar bags (size, pockets, dividers etc), just not sure if water resistant will do the job or if it's worth £60 extra for fully waterproof.

Any advice most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## chellie (Dec 10, 2019)

Definitely buy the waterproof one.


----------



## casuk (Dec 10, 2019)

Waterproof, you'll regret buying the water resistant the first time your caught in a downpour, I just upgraded to a titleist staydry after doing a lot of research, I'm more than happy with my choice been caught in heavy rain 4 times and its held up great


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2019)

casuk said:



			Im looking too, the black friday sales should have some at a reduced rate, once the new one is available for sale that's when the f9 will heavily drop in price might be worth while waiting a couple of months
		
Click to expand...

Am waiting on this too. Watched Rick Shiels review yesterday comparing old with new. He's been playing with an F9 all year, says the new Speedzone gave him 0.4 mile an hour extra cluhead speed, but no difference on any other aspect of his shot to the F9. Still likes the Speedzone and thinks it will be the club to beat next year, but only go for that if you haven't got an F9. It's not worth the upgrade from an F9. Must admit that I do like the new wrap around face on the Speedzone, will reduce skymarks (not that I ever put those on my clubs ), and I also like the new headcovers. It's the same price as the F9, but if the F9 appears in sales shortly, will probably plumb for it.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 11, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am waiting on this too. Watched Rick Shiels review yesterday comparing old with new. He's been playing with an F9 all year, says the new Speedzone gave him 0.4 mile an hour extra cluhead speed, but no difference on any other aspect of his shot to the F9. Still likes the Speedzone and thinks it will be the club to beat next year, but only go for that if you haven't got an F9. It's not worth the upgrade from an F9. Must admit that I do like the new wrap around face on the Speedzone, will reduce skymarks (not that I ever put those on my clubs ), and I also like the new headcovers. It's the same price as the F9, but if the F9 appears in sales shortly, will probably plumb for it.
		
Click to expand...

I tried the F9 at my fitting and it was no better to my old Ping G30. Dunno why Rick raves about it so much.  G410 and the Callaway Rogue were much better for me.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 11, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I tried the F9 at my fitting and it was no better to my old Ping G30. Dunno why Rick raves about it so much.  G410 and the Callaway Rogue were much better for me.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure there isn't a club that Shiels doesn't rave about. Every club seems to be the next big thing.


----------



## casuk (Dec 11, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am waiting on this too. Watched Rick Shiels review yesterday comparing old with new. He's been playing with an F9 all year, says the new Speedzone gave him 0.4 mile an hour extra cluhead speed, but no difference on any other aspect of his shot to the F9. Still likes the Speedzone and thinks it will be the club to beat next year, but only go for that if you haven't got an F9. It's not worth the upgrade from an F9. Must admit that I do like the new wrap around face on the Speedzone, will reduce skymarks (not that I ever put those on my clubs ), and I also like the new headcovers. It's the same price as the F9, but if the F9 appears in sales shortly, will probably plumb for it.
		
Click to expand...

I had a demo of the f9 and it didn't really give me much more than the f7 I currently use, the guy actually said I should just dial in what I'm using by shifting weights and loft settings before I consider and upgrade so I might do that over the winter and see how I am come march


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2019)

If you like wonky golf balls  , Golfgear direct  are punting out Chromesoft for £23 a dozen https://www.golfgeardirect.co.uk/sh...um=email&utm_campaign=Callaway & Odyssey Sale


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 11, 2019)

sunshine said:



			I'm thinking about getting a big max bag. At the moment I can't decide whether to go for:
a. water resistant dri-lite hybrid £140
b. water proof aqua hybrid £200

Very similar bags (size, pockets, dividers etc), just not sure if water resistant will do the job or if it's worth £60 extra for fully waterproof.

Any advice most appreciated. Thanks!
		
Click to expand...

I have a dri lite and the aqua

Each is as good as each other and stops my main gripe. ie wet canvas / synthetic  bags starting to stink of damp in the boot of the car


----------



## sunshine (Dec 11, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			Am waiting on this too. Watched Rick Shiels review yesterday comparing old with new. He's been playing with an F9 all year, says the new Speedzone gave him 0.4 mile an hour extra cluhead speed, but no difference on any other aspect of his shot to the F9. Still likes the Speedzone and thinks it will be the club to beat next year, but only go for that if you haven't got an F9. It's not worth the upgrade from an F9. Must admit that I do like the new wrap around face on the Speedzone, will reduce skymarks (not that I ever put those on my clubs ), and I also like the new headcovers. It's the same price as the F9, but if the F9 appears in sales shortly, will probably plumb for it.
		
Click to expand...

If you see reducing skymarks is a positive factor, then an extra 0.4mph club head speed is going to make zero difference to you


----------



## sunshine (Dec 11, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			I have a dri lite and the aqua

Each is as good as each other and stops my main gripe. ie wet canvas / synthetic  bags starting to stink of damp in the boot of the car
		
Click to expand...

Thanks. I suspect that Big Max's water resistant is as good as other brands' water proof bags, but it's just a hunch.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 11, 2019)

sunshine said:



			If you see reducing skymarks is a positive factor, then an extra 0.4mph club head speed is going to make zero difference to you 

Click to expand...

More about paint chips I suppose - see the thread on the chap who had an issue with his new F9 chipping paint off the top of the face. I doubt very much I will get an extra 0.4 mph, so reducing the chance of skymarks is the only positive aside from the new headcover


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 11, 2019)

sunshine said:



			Thanks. I suspect that Big Max's water resistant is as good as other brands' water proof bags, but it's just a hunch.
		
Click to expand...

It’s real quality gear imo. 

I also have a BM travel bag and it is absolutely solid too.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 11, 2019)

need_my_wedge said:



			More about paint chips I suppose - see the thread on the chap who had an issue with his new F9 chipping paint off the top of the face. I doubt very much I will get an extra 0.4 mph, so reducing the chance of skymarks is the only positive aside from the new headcover 

Click to expand...

My point was that if your swing is inconsistent enough that you are worried about paint chips, a new driver is going to  make zero difference. Rick shiels is a decent player with a consistent swing.


----------



## pool888 (Dec 12, 2019)

Would agree with need_my_wedge, having looked at several second hand F9's on Facebook/Gumtree/eBay paint chips on the leading edge appear more common on these than other brands drivers. The wrapround face should help with this and wouldn't be surprised if paint issues weren't at least partly behind this design.


----------



## mister v (Dec 13, 2019)

tugglesf239 said:



			It’s real quality gear imo.

I also have a BM travel bag and it is absolutely solid too.
		
Click to expand...

Another big thumbs up for the big max waterproof bags. i bought the big max aqua hybrid and its really well made and............. works!!! not cheap but quality rarely is.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 20, 2019)

Adidas end of year sale has started on their website.
https://www.adidas.co.uk/men-outlet...ijltmbrl1hc&cm_mmca4=303201&source=igodigital


----------



## Papas1982 (Dec 20, 2019)

pauldj42 said:



			Adidas end of year sale has started on their website.
https://www.adidas.co.uk/men-outlet?_=1&cm_mmc=AdiEmail_DNL-_-None-_-20191220_Multiple_DynamicComms_December_1-_-Marketing-_-MainCTA1ShopMen-_-dv:eCom-_-cnynamic_Newsletter-_-pc:None&cm_mmc1=GB&cm_mmc2=adidas-EMEA-Sales-Email-DNL-None-None-GB-Dynamic_Newsletter-None-1912&cm_mmca3=lkfg4ijltmbrl1hc&cm_mmca4=303201&source=igodigital

Click to expand...

*46YX-C2P2-TQCL-BRTSL*

*WI'll get 25% more off*


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 20, 2019)

Papas1982 said:



*46YX-C2P2-TQCL-BRTSL*

*WI'll get 25% more off*

Click to expand...


Thanks.


----------



## paddyc (Dec 27, 2019)

Thought i would give this a bump for sale bargains  picked up over Christmas.
 Anyone got any good deals?


----------



## Wabinez (Dec 27, 2019)

Only some Bridgestone balls for £24.99.

nothing else has caught my eye


----------



## BristolMike (Dec 27, 2019)

Wabinez said:



			Only some Bridgestone balls for £24.99.

nothing else has caught my eye
		
Click to expand...

I’ve gone in on those. Anyone who’s a size 10.5 and in the market for shoes would probably want to get onto Scottsdale golf. The puma pwradaprt leather shoes are 139 down to 50


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 27, 2019)

Some jpx s balls for 12.50 a doz on golf depot.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 27, 2019)

robinthehood said:



			Some jpx s balls for 12.50 a doz on golf depot.
		
Click to expand...

Did you pick them up or is that delivered? Golf depot are a great shop to visit, however they've not got the best reputation on deliveries


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 27, 2019)

Delivered,  took a while for them to arrive and packaging was awful.


----------



## inc0gnito (Dec 28, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Did you pick them up or is that delivered? Golf depot are a great shop to visit, however they've not got the best reputation on deliveries
		
Click to expand...

Still waiting on shoes I ordered on Boxing Day. 48hr delivery service but the order is still ‘processing’.


----------



## BristolMike (Dec 28, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Still waiting on shoes I ordered on Boxing Day. 48hr delivery service but the order is still ‘processing’.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at ordering 2 pairs of shoes but this is putting me off a bit. Some of them say send 7th jan etc s could yours be some of them?


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 28, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			I was looking at ordering 2 pairs of shoes but this is putting me off a bit. Some of them say send 7th jan etc s could yours be some of them?
		
Click to expand...

I've just ordered 2 pairs of Puma shoes and now starting to worry after reading some online reviews. Worst case scenario I get my money back.


----------



## BristolMike (Dec 28, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			I've just ordered 2 pairs of Puma shoes and now starting to worry after reading some online reviews. Worst case scenario I get my money back.
		
Click to expand...

I was looking at a couple of pairs of pumas. I’m considering checking t9 see if anyone can price match first


----------



## barry23 (Dec 28, 2019)

Very tempted by a pair of footjoy shoes on the golf depot website but may pass on them given the less than glowing reviews regarding delivery


----------



## robinthehood (Dec 28, 2019)

barry23 said:



			Very tempted by a pair of footjoy shoes on the golf depot website but may pass on them given the less than glowing reviews regarding delivery
		
Click to expand...

Don't be put off, I've bought loads from them over the years with no issue . The postage problems for me were royal mails fault.


----------



## inc0gnito (Dec 28, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			I was looking at ordering 2 pairs of shoes but this is putting me off a bit. Some of them say send 7th jan etc s could yours be some of them?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t recall seeing anything about the 7th during the order. TBH I felt like it was a gamble given the reviews. I’m not in a rush for them but it would be reassuring to know someone had at least looked at the order. 



barry23 said:



			Very tempted by a pair of footjoy shoes on the golf depot website but may pass on them given the less than glowing reviews regarding delivery
		
Click to expand...

To be fair most of the bad reviews are all about customer service, specifically from the owner. Think they are a genuine shop with genuine goods. Just crappy customer service.

 From the looks of it the do good prices which is probably the only reason they are still in business!


----------



## BristolMike (Dec 28, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			I don’t recall seeing anything about the 7th during the order. TBH I felt like it was a gamble given the reviews. I’m not in a rush for them but it would be reassuring to know someone had at least looked at the order.



To be fair most of the bad reviews are all about customer service, specifically from the owner. Think they are a genuine shop with genuine goods. Just crappy customer service.

From the looks of it the do good prices which is probably the only reason they are still in business!
		
Click to expand...

Ah it says it in the description on some items rather than after you check out. Most of the puma ones are like it


----------



## inc0gnito (Dec 28, 2019)

BristolMike said:



			Ah it says it in the description on some items rather than after you check out. Most of the puma ones are like it
		
Click to expand...

Had a check and nothing in the description. Their mobile site isn’t that great tho considering I had to google search the login page because it wasn’t showing anywhere on their site!


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 28, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Had a check and nothing in the description. Their mobile site isn’t that great tho considering I had to google search the login page because it wasn’t showing anywhere on their site!
		
Click to expand...

There is, (and yes also on the mobile site) I didn't notice it at first either but it's actually in the title of the shoes!!!

That's fine I'm in no rush and I know that I don't need to start worrying/panicking until after the 9th of January.


----------



## inc0gnito (Dec 29, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			There is, (and yes also on the mobile site) I didn't notice it at first either but it's actually in the title of the shoes!!!

That's fine I'm in no rush and I know that I don't need to start worrying/panicking until after the 9th of January.
		
Click to expand...

It definitely wasn’t there before. But they’ve also just dropped the price for them too... by £15!

Gonna cancel the order and buy them under the new price. This should be fun...gulp.


----------



## inc0gnito (Dec 29, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			It definitely wasn’t there before. But they’ve also just dropped the price for them too... by £15!

Gonna cancel the order and buy them under the new price. This should be fun...gulp.
		
Click to expand...

Knew this wouldn’t be easy. I cancelled the order via email and bought the same shoes at the lower price.

Although I was very explicit in the email, they have managed to cancel the wrong order. They cancelled the £35 shoes and are still processing the £50 shoes.

No wonder they have a bad reputation. They don’t answer the phone either.

Edit: checked the website and now the price is back up again. Useless company.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2019)

inc0gnito said:



			Knew this wouldn’t be easy. I cancelled the order via email and bought the same shoes at the lower price.

Although I was very explicit in the email, they have managed to cancel the wrong order. They cancelled the £35 shoes and are still processing the £50 shoes.

No wonder they have a bad reputation. They don’t answer the phone either.

Edit: checked the website and now the price is back up again. Useless company.
		
Click to expand...

Some people won’t be told 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jacko_G (Dec 29, 2019)

davemc1 said:



			Some people won’t be told 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Who has not been told?

Not everyone is aware of a reputation prior to purchasing items.


----------



## davemc1 (Dec 29, 2019)

Jacko_G said:



			Who has not been told?

Not everyone is aware of a reputation prior to purchasing items.
		
Click to expand...

He/she reordered items after replying to my post the other day 🤷‍♂️

I’m certain orders will be sent out, the problem comes if the wrong order/size is delivered. They’re not a easy bunch to get hold of 👍🏻


----------



## DRW (Jan 7, 2020)

Some good reductions on TM:-

https://www.facebook.com/mileendgolfclub/photos/a.578906545496586/2618604764860077/?type=3&theater


----------



## Beezerk (Jan 7, 2020)

DRW said:



			Some good reductions on TM:-

https://www.facebook.com/mileendgolfclub/photos/a.578906545496586/2618604764860077/?type=3&theater

Click to expand...

I think most shops have had those prices for a while now 👍


----------



## inc0gnito (Jan 7, 2020)

davemc1 said:



			He/she reordered items after replying to my post the other day 🤷‍♂️

I’m certain orders will be sent out, the problem comes if the wrong order/size is delivered. They’re not a easy bunch to get hold of 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Shoes arrived yesterday. Fit perfect the communication of the company is a joke but thankfully I love the shoes so it was worth the risk in hindsight!


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bargain Golf Equipment/Seaham GC Pro has this offer on today.


MacGregor Response Cart Bag.
Lightweight bag boasting a host of features including a 14-way divider, 7 strategically placed pockets including a fur lined valuables pocket and also a cooler pocket.
Grab this bag for an amazing £59.99

PayPal preferred 
£5 delivery charge


----------



## moogie (Feb 13, 2020)

pauldj42 said:



			Bargain Golf Equipment/Seaham GC Pro has this offer on today.


MacGregor Response Cart Bag.
Lightweight bag boasting a host of features including a 14-way divider, 7 strategically placed pockets including a fur lined valuables pocket and also a cooler pocket.
Grab this bag for an amazing £59.99

PayPal preferred
£5 delivery charge
		
Click to expand...


He also has some great prices on the ping G400 range. 
Contact Andrew direct for best prices. 
Great fella 👍
Cheapest around


----------



## spongebob59 (Feb 14, 2020)

Bargain

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/ping-...rmal-sensorwarm-vest-e342/colour/stellarblack


----------



## Tashyboy (Feb 14, 2020)

spongebob59 said:



			Bargain

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/ping-...rmal-sensorwarm-vest-e342/colour/stellarblack

Click to expand...

oddly enough I have had a look on that site as I was sent that link. Apparently I need a “claret” top for when the old farts tank the whippersnappers.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Feb 16, 2020)

moogie said:



			He also has some great prices on the ping G400 range.
Contact Andrew direct for best prices.
Great fella 👍
Cheapest around
		
Click to expand...

He’s a doing a special today, must be because the course is closed and he’s bored.

SUNDAY SALE!!!!!!!!!!
Callaway Supersoft Superpack Golf Balls
Exceptional Value With 3 Free Ball Sleeve 
Great Deal This Sunday Is 3 Packs Of 15 Balls For Only £50 That’s Just Over A £1 A Ball.

PayPal Preferred 
£3 Delivery


----------



## BrianM (Feb 16, 2020)

Got a couple of that Calvin Klein midlayers for £15 from County golf, wasnt sure what the quality would be like, but excellent at that price point.


----------



## Jigger (Feb 16, 2020)

Amazing price for TP5s. £24.99

https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product/taylormade-2017-tp5-white-golf-balls-1-dozen/


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2020)

Golfbase eBay store are selling Wolsey clothing (the brand Eddie Pepperell wears) for silly prices. 

Some smart looking clobber 

http://www.ebaystores.co.uk/Golfbase?keyword=Wolsey&dS=true&


----------



## JV24601 (Feb 19, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Golfbase eBay store are selling Wolsey clothing (the brand Eddie Pepperell wears) for silly prices.

Some smart looking clobber

http://www.ebaystores.co.uk/Golfbase?keyword=Wolsey&dS=true&

Click to expand...


Great find!


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 19, 2020)

I just purchased a polo shirt that I really didn't need as a result of this. Thanks


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 19, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I just purchased a polo shirt that I really didn't need as a result of this. Thanks 

Click to expand...

Same here ha


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 21, 2020)

Back again...

4 dozen personalised srixon Z stars

£82 here 

https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/sr...?search_string=4+FOR+3+&+FREE+PERSONALISATION

20 quid a dozen is a real bargain


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 21, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Back again...

4 dozen personalised srixon Z stars

£82 here

https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/srixon-z-star-xv-golf-balls-white-4-for-3-and-free-personalisation?search_string=4+FOR+3+&+FREE+PERSONALISATION

20 quid a dozen is a real bargain
		
Click to expand...

legit company?


----------



## chellie (Feb 21, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			legit company?
		
Click to expand...

Yes


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 21, 2020)

chellie said:



			Yes
		
Click to expand...

for that price, it’s gotta be worth it for them to just sit around for a bit!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 21, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			legit company?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah bud. Good bunch they are too based on previous purchases


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 21, 2020)

Ordered.

should be me sorted until mid next year!


----------



## matt71 (Feb 22, 2020)

wow thats cheap for a premium ball. Do they feel just as good as pro v’s?

i currently play with velocity as I can’t afford pro v’s so would I get the benefit of moving up to these?


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 22, 2020)

Are these basically as good as ProV1s? I managed to get my last batch for £25 a dozen through my good friend at the pro shop, but £20.50 a dozen is really superb. 

Titleist will of course have their own similar deal soon, but usually they work out to about £29/30 a dozen.


----------



## DaveR (Feb 22, 2020)

matt71 said:



			wow thats cheap for a premium ball. Do they feel just as good as pro v’s?

i currently play with velocity as I can’t afford pro v’s so would I get the benefit of moving up to these?
		
Click to expand...

Z Star is a very good ball, huge step up from the Velocity 👍


----------



## casuk (Feb 22, 2020)

https://www.decathlon.co.uk/ad333-balls-x12-white-id_8408967.html 
£17.99 per dozen


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 22, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Are these basically as good as ProV1s? I managed to get my last batch for £25 a dozen through my good friend at the pro shop, but £20.50 a dozen is really superb. 

Titleist will of course have their own similar deal soon, but usually they work out to about £29/30 a dozen.
		
Click to expand...

Scroll half way down this page. 

The MGS testing highlights that Z Stars are definitely no mugs in the premium ball arena. 

Obviously everything about a ball is subjective to the person swinging the clubs taste, however these are very high caliber balls. 

https://mygolfspy.com/most-wanted-golf-ball/


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 22, 2020)

Just bought 4 dozen and 3 for 2 on gloves.
Bargains, just need the weather to improve now and I am ready to go!


----------



## matt71 (Feb 23, 2020)

what personalisation did you put on the balls ? Any witty comments?


----------



## chimpo1 (Feb 23, 2020)

matt71 said:



			what personalisation did you put on the balls ? Any witty comments?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing witty. I put the name of my home golf club on there. Good promotion for my club when people find them on all of my away days.


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 23, 2020)

Bargain, just ordered 4doz z star.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 23, 2020)

Love it. 

Wish I was on commission now. 

For personalisation I’ve put the following 


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
TUG
XXXXXXXXXXXXXXX

Felt that the x’s are easier drawing an alignment line. 

I use an alignment line on the tee and when putting.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 23, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Golfbase eBay store are selling Wolsey clothing (the brand Eddie Pepperell wears) for silly prices.

Some smart looking clobber

http://www.ebaystores.co.uk/Golfbase?keyword=Wolsey&dS=true&

Click to expand...

On the one hand - thank you!

On the other - damn you! My Missus will kill me!


----------



## robinthehood (Feb 23, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Back again...

4 dozen personalised srixon Z stars

£82 here

https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/srixon-z-star-xv-golf-balls-white-4-for-3-and-free-personalisation?search_string=4+FOR+3+&+FREE+PERSONALISATION

20 quid a dozen is a real bargain
		
Click to expand...

@Orikoru 

Get your self some of these and ditch those velocitys


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2020)

robinthehood said:



@Orikoru

Get your self some of these and ditch those velocitys
		
Click to expand...

Why? I'm not overly keen to bomb 80 quid at once on balls.  Plus I already have an unopened box of Velocitys at home.


Got yet another email from County Golf today about 60% off warehouse clearance. Great news if you're size small or XXL because that's generally all they have left.


----------



## pool888 (Feb 25, 2020)

20% off selected sellers on eBay again. SIM Max driver for £324.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2020-Lef...cc:m:m4HhIUAOS4Tczd_8W-A4d8g&var=671950926744


----------



## carldudley (Feb 25, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Got yet another email from County Golf today about 60% off warehouse clearance. Great news if you're size small or XXL because that's generally all they have left. 

Click to expand...

You owe me a £100 for posting that lol ! TBH got a bloody bargain - they were cheap as they were but I found a discount code [code: DISCOUNT] (Imaginative I know) that gets another 45% off the clearance stuff. Got myself some trousers and tops.


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 25, 2020)

carldudley said:



			You owe me a £100 for posting that lol ! TBH got a bloody bargain - they were cheap as they were but I found a discount code [code: DISCOUNT] (Imaginative I know) that gets another 45% off the clearance stuff. Got myself some trousers and tops.
		
Click to expand...

I'm waiting for payday this Friday so hopefully there's still a few bits that I want then..


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 25, 2020)

carldudley said:



			You owe me a £100 for posting that lol ! TBH got a bloody bargain - they were cheap as they were but I found a discount code [code: DISCOUNT] (Imaginative I know) that gets another 45% off the clearance stuff. Got myself some trousers and tops.
		
Click to expand...

erm

i dont know how to break this to you

however the actual offer code displayed on the site today is Offer60..

It takes 60% off all warehouse stocks listed price....

just checked and both codes work exactly as expected.


----------



## carldudley (Feb 25, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			erm

i dont know how to break this to you

however the actual offer code displayed on the site today is Offer60..

It takes 60% off all warehouse stocks listed price....

just checked and both codes work exactly as expected.
		
Click to expand...

haha, typical. I'm not going to grumble with what i got for what i paid.


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2020)

pool888 said:



			20% off selected sellers on eBay again. SIM Max driver for £324.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2020-Lef...cc:m:m4HhIUAOS4Tczd_8W-A4d8g&var=671950926744

Click to expand...

Or, by 3 ball markers from them for £1 each and get 10% prior to the offer. 

£402
£361.80
£289.44. 👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 25, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Or, by 3 ball markers from them for £1 each and get 10% prior to the offer. 

£402
£361.80
£289.44. 👍🏻👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Am I missing something? How do you get the 10% discount? 

Although, maybe it is best that I don't know


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 25, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Am I missing something? How do you get the 10% discount?

Although, maybe it is best that I don't know 

Click to expand...

That particular seller has a separate offer, buy 2, get 5% off. Buy 4 get 10% off. Their cheapest item is a £1 ball marker. So spend £3 more and effectively get an additional £30 off lol


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 26, 2020)

Did I need some more golf shirts? No.

Did I buy some because of the County Golf 60% off deal.  Hell yes.

6 shirts, some long sleeve, some short are making their way.  £100 at full retail.  £42 with the code.  Mental.


----------



## carldudley (Feb 26, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			Did I need some more golf shirts? No.

Did I buy some because of the County Golf 60% off deal.  Hell yes.

6 shirts, some long sleeve, some short are making their way.  £100 at full retail.  £42 with the code.  Mental.
		
Click to expand...

I do wonder how they can make any money. But them they don't seem to have a lot of stock - only two style of glove, three Adidas socks etc. They might be buying in bulk/on the cheap somewhere


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 26, 2020)

carldudley said:



			I do wonder how they can make any money. But them they don't seem to have a lot of stock - only two style of glove, three Adidas socks etc. They might be buying in bulk/on the cheap somewhere
		
Click to expand...

For sure.

I wonder if stock will dwindle, and then they’ll get a bit restock of stuff.  I love the Cutter and Buck shirts...and need to get hold of a load for a team golf event in a few months, so hoping the restock comes through!


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 26, 2020)

That is so outrageously tempting...


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 26, 2020)

The eBay link above looked to be a left handed SIM


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 26, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Followed the Ebay link for the TM Sim Driver.

I don't need a new fairway but like new shineies

So order 3 packets of tees and a Sim Max fairway. If I don't like it I reckon I can get my money back plus some.
10% off
Then another 20% off
Plus free delivery

£270 wood for around £160 delivered 

Click to expand...

I've been waiting for the ebay promo. Had a bit of a shopping list. 
Needed a new waterpoof bag, and a travel bag for my dad, got two packs off chromesofts too.  Bargain.


----------



## carldudley (Feb 26, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Followed the Ebay link for the TM Sim Driver.

I don't need a new fairway but like new shineies

So order 3 packets of tees and a Sim Max fairway. If I don't like it I reckon I can get my money back plus some.
10% off
Then another 20% off
Plus free delivery

£270 wood for around £160 delivered 

Click to expand...

You lot are a bad example!

TM SIM Max Draw - right handed, reg flex and tees for £287. 

Was looking for a new driver, probably the Ping G410 SFT but couldn't say no to that, particularly as they had the draw bias one.

Even if I don't get on with it, I can stick that on FB Marketplace or eBay and get my pennies back.


----------



## Wabinez (Feb 26, 2020)

I added it all to basket....but don’t really need it.

Now, if they had a 2 iron in there, I could be more tempted!


----------



## Hackers76 (Feb 26, 2020)

Very tempted by that eBay offer for a new driver and fairway wood. Will need to pop to one of the nearby shops to see which best suits. Does anyone know if the likes of AG price match against the eBay deals or do they only go against the main online companies?


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2020)

carldudley said:



			I do wonder how they can make any money. But them they don't seem to have a lot of stock - only two style of glove, three Adidas socks etc. They might be buying in bulk/on the cheap somewhere
		
Click to expand...

who needs 3 Adidas socks?


----------



## Dando (Feb 26, 2020)

jobr1850 said:



			Followed the Ebay link for the TM Sim Driver.

I don't need a new fairway but like new shineies

So order 3 packets of tees and a Sim Max fairway. If I don't like it I reckon I can get my money back plus some.
10% off
Then another 20% off
Plus free delivery

£270 wood for around £160 delivered 

Click to expand...

I’m tempted by that offer too


----------



## Daveg99 (Feb 26, 2020)

County golf now has a new Under Armour sale on!


----------



## huds1475 (Feb 26, 2020)

pool888 said:



			20% off selected sellers on eBay again. SIM Max driver for £324.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2020-Lef...cc:m:m4HhIUAOS4Tczd_8W-A4d8g&var=671950926744

Click to expand...

Thanks for this. 

4 Boxes of TP5s ordered @ just under £26/box


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 26, 2020)

pool888 said:



			20% off selected sellers on eBay again. SIM Max driver for £324.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2020-Lef...cc:m:m4HhIUAOS4Tczd_8W-A4d8g&var=671950926744

Click to expand...

This is very tempting as I’m in the market for a 3 wood. £170 ish for a SIM Max 3 wood seems too good to be true.


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 27, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			This is very tempting as I’m in the market for a 3 wood. £170 ish for a SIM Max 3 wood seems too good to be true.
		
Click to expand...

Poor form to reply to my own post but oh well. 

I sort of accidentally pulled the trigger on this whilst in a half asleep fug when I was up feeding the baby last night. I’d put it all in my basket (SIM Max 3 wood, some tees and a few pairs of socks) to check the discounts all worked and then accidentally hit the confirm button whilst trying to scroll the page. I guess it was meant to be! £172 for the club and a few bits that I needed anyway is an absolute steal in my eyes. Thanks for the heads up on it.


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 27, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			Poor form to reply to my own post but oh well.

I sort of accidentally pulled the trigger on this whilst in a half asleep fug when I was up feeding the baby last night. I’d put it all in my basket (SIM Max 3 wood, some tees and a few pairs of socks) to check the discounts all worked and then accidentally hit the confirm button whilst trying to scroll the page. I guess it was meant to be! £172 for the club and a few bits that I needed anyway is an absolute steal in my eyes. Thanks for the heads up on it.
		
Click to expand...

Am I right in thinking if I add 4 items to my basket it will automatically deduct 10%, then when in PayPal is it that I then add the 20% code?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Feb 27, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Am I right in thinking if I add 4 items to my basket it will automatically deduct 10%, then when in PayPal is it that I then add the 20% code?
		
Click to expand...

Yeah mate. 

Ryder cup ball markers are cheap...😂

Not that I’ve pulled the trigger yet


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 27, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Yeah mate.

Ryder cup ball markers are cheap...😂

Not that I’ve pulled the trigger yet
		
Click to expand...

I did think about getting a few of those but actually needed a few pairs of sports socks and some tees so got those instead. Now if only they stocked some stroke lab putters...


----------



## Hackers76 (Feb 27, 2020)

Unfortunately they have now sold out of the 3 wood unless you want an extra stiff shaft. Don’t tend to use eBay that much is there an easy way to search for similar offers?


----------



## howbow88 (Feb 27, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Unfortunately they have now sold out of the 3 wood unless you want an extra stiff shaft.
		
Click to expand...

I'm kind of happy to hear that. I don't need a new 3 wood, I want a new 3 wood


----------



## Arronl13 (Feb 27, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			That particular seller has a separate offer, buy 2, get 5% off. Buy 4 get 10% off. Their cheapest item is a £1 ball marker. So spend £3 more and effectively get an additional £30 off lol
		
Click to expand...

How does this work in practice? I buy the cheap item as a primary transaction and then im entitled to the additional discount? In essence, how can i get the full 30% when trying to purchase? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Papas1982 (Feb 27, 2020)

Arronl13 said:



			How does this work in practice? I buy the cheap item as a primary transaction and then im entitled to the additional discount? In essence, how can i get the full 30% when trying to purchase? Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

Quite simply if you buy 4 item s off them. You get 105 off the total price. Then a further 20% of the remaining balance. (Maximum discount 75)


----------



## Dan2501 (Feb 28, 2020)

Chrome Soft Truvis £23.50 a dozen if you order 2 dozen from Clubhouse at the minute. Just ordered 2 dozen.


----------



## Chico84 (Feb 28, 2020)

Arronl13 said:



			How does this work in practice? I buy the cheap item as a primary transaction and then im entitled to the additional discount? In essence, how can i get the full 30% when trying to purchase? Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

You can add items to your basket rather than buying them one by one. Add four items to your basket and you’ll get the extra 10%, then as you move towards payment you can add in the discount code too. You’ll see the total discount in the summary before hitting the ‘pay’ button.


----------



## Redtraveller (Feb 28, 2020)

I’ve bought some hedgehog wheels for my Motocaddy for £62 quid (£80 everywhere) plus 2 packets of tees and a ball marker. Thanks for the heads up on this one


----------



## Hackers76 (Feb 28, 2020)

Ordered the Sim Driver, couple of packs of tees and my lads first set ready for his 3rd birthday in April 😀 not sure if I am more excited about my new toy or his


----------



## matt71 (Mar 3, 2020)

Anyone received their srixon golf balls yet?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 3, 2020)

matt71 said:



			Anyone received their srixon golf balls yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nothing yet for me mate.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 3, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Nothing yet for me mate.
		
Click to expand...

Also. 

I’d only expect them towards the back end of this week. It will take time for srixon to print them and deliver etc.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 3, 2020)

matt71 said:



			Anyone received their srixon golf balls yet?
		
Click to expand...

Nah, think last time they took a couple of weeks,  as they are personalised.


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 3, 2020)

I emailed them today and they replied quickly stating they were ordered from Srixon asap. they expect them to arrive in the next couple of days and will ship them out asap.
I cannot see my order online to track it so the quick response was reassuring.


----------



## robinthehood (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm in no rush,  won't be using my Z stars for a while yet anyway.


----------



## Jedwick (Mar 4, 2020)

Oh man, missed the county golf extra discount. Anyone had another Code through? Ta


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 4, 2020)

Jedwick said:



			Oh man, missed the county golf extra discount. Anyone had another Code through? Ta
		
Click to expand...

Email today just said 'further reductions', no code, just a link to here: https://www.county-golf.co.uk/wareh...nes Added#refine=true&page=1&order=pa&rows=96 

The Stromberg polo I bought for a tenner last week is now £8.95. Damnit.


----------



## pool888 (Mar 5, 2020)

How do you consider the Stromberg clothes to be sized, order normally or size up or down?


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Email today just said 'further reductions', no code, just a link to here: https://www.county-golf.co.uk/warehouse-clearance/?utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=0403AM_Warehouse_Clearance_New&utm_content=0403AM_Warehouse_Clearance_New+CID_f22cc32dceaba17b69d36a90f4821969&utm_source=CMEMAIL&utm_term=Warehouse Clearance Price Drop Further Reductions and New Lines Added#refine=true&page=1&order=pa&rows=96

The Stromberg polo I bought for a tenner last week is now £8.95. Damnit. 

Click to expand...

Wow!!

You'd struggle to give away some of the stuff on the first page that opens...

Yellow Beanie anyone?


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

pool888 said:



			How do you consider the Stromberg clothes to be sized, order normally or size up or down?
		
Click to expand...

The polo I just got was the first Stromberg clothing I've ever bought - I ordered a medium which is what I normally get, there's still plenty of room in it, and I actually it's a little long as I think it's designed to be tucked in, which I usually don't do. So go for your normal size or maybe a size smaller if you like them snug?


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 5, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Wow!!

You'd struggle to give away some of the stuff on the first page that opens...

Yellow Beanie anyone?
View attachment 29315

Click to expand...

that bobby dazzler has got @bluewolf written all over it


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			that bobby dazzler has got @bluewolf written all over it
		
Click to expand...

You wouldn’t know I was wearing that hat!!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			You wouldn’t know I was wearing that hat!!
		
Click to expand...

😂


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 5, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			😂
		
Click to expand...

Lol. Wolf man would look boss in that on his bike.

Talk about being a target.

We should have a bargain basement clobber meet!!


----------



## Jigger (Mar 5, 2020)

pool888 said:



			How do you consider the Stromberg clothes to be sized, order normally or size up or down?
		
Click to expand...

Never buy their trousers. The wintra are ok but the normal ones I ordered were very pasticy and didn’t last.


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 5, 2020)

huds1475 said:



			Lol. Wolf man would look boss in that on his bike.

Talk about being a target.

We should have a bargain basement clobber meet!!
		
Click to expand...

That’s every meet for Cam and Birchy!


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Why? I'm not overly keen to bomb 80 quid at once on balls.  Plus I already have an unopened box of Velocitys at home.


Got yet another email from County Golf today about 60% off warehouse clearance. Great news if you're size small or XXL because that's generally all they have left. 

Click to expand...

I'm an XXL so that was great news. Got a Stromberg 1/4 zipper and 2 polo shirts for £30 delivered. No idea if the quality is any good but got to be worth a punt at that price.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I'm an XXL so that was great news. Got a Stromberg 1/4 zipper and 2 polo shirts for £30 delivered. No idea if the quality is any good but got to be worth a punt at that price.
		
Click to expand...

County Golf are the bane of my life - when I do want some golf stuff they are great, always have some great cheap deals on, but the rest of the time I'm getting two emails every day from them tempting me to buy this that and the other! They make it easy to filter the search by sizes as well so I don't have the trial and error of opening an item to find my size has sold out.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 5, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			County Golf are the bane of my life - when I do want some golf stuff they are great, always have some great cheap deals on, but the rest of the time I'm getting two emails every day from them tempting me to buy this that and the other! They make it easy to filter the search by sizes as well so I don't have the trial and error of opening an item to find my size has sold out.
		
Click to expand...

I'm wondering how they stay in business with these prices. Even if the polo's are gash I'll still wear them for work instead.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I'm wondering how they stay in business with these prices. Even if the polo's are gash I'll still wear them for work instead.
		
Click to expand...

It's always 'old stock' or 'warehouse stock' but they seem to have so much of it that I wonder if they ever sell any new stock. They're like a combination of TK Maxx and DFS, always selling last season's gear at knock off rates and there's always a sale on! Haha.


----------



## fundy (Mar 5, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I'm an XXL so that was great news. Got a Stromberg 1/4 zipper and 2 polo shirts for £30 delivered. No idea if the quality is any good but got to be worth a punt at that price.
		
Click to expand...


the 1/4 zipper is excellent (comes up on the big side), the polos a little thin if being picky, at the prices you cant complain!


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			the 1/4 zipper is excellent (comes up on the big side), *the polos a little thin if being picky,* at the prices you cant complain!
		
Click to expand...

It is actually, but that'll be lovely in summer.


----------



## pauljames87 (Mar 5, 2020)

Most people know that srixon doing the 4 for 3 again with free personalisation 

However snainton golf use save10 another 10% off..

£54 for 4 boxes of ad333 with my initials on


----------



## huds1475 (Mar 5, 2020)

bluewolf said:



			That’s every meet for Cam and Birchy!
		
Click to expand...

Harsh!


----------



## GB72 (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the County golf tip. 2 zip tops and a polo delivered for just over £30. Cannot beat that.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 6, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			The polo I just got was the first Stromberg clothing I've ever bought - I ordered a medium which is what I normally get, there's still plenty of room in it, and I actually it's a little long as I think it's designed to be *tucked in, which I usually don't do. *So go for your normal size or maybe a size smaller if you like them snug?
		
Click to expand...

My god man I bet you wear ankle socks as well. 😂


----------



## Slime (Mar 6, 2020)

Thanks for the County golf tip.
Just ordered a load of stuff I don't really need!


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 7, 2020)

Has anyone ever had any *FootJoy Performance MT Lite Slim Fit Trousers?*

County golf have them for £25 and was wondering what they were like?


----------



## GG26 (Mar 7, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Has anyone ever had any *FootJoy Performance MT Lite Slim Fit Trousers?*

County golf have them for £25 and was wondering what they were like?

Click to expand...

I think most on here wouldn't be looking for slim fit


----------



## Dando (Mar 7, 2020)

GG26 said:



			I think most on here wouldn't be looking for slim fit 

Click to expand...

Most could do with maternity fit


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 7, 2020)

Dando said:



			Most could do with maternity fit
		
Click to expand...

To be honest I’m the same but I like the slimmer leg,


----------



## GB72 (Mar 10, 2020)

County golf gear all turned up today. Very happy, stromburg zip sweater and fleece lined top and a Sunderland polo £30 delivered. Cannot beat that


----------



## casuk (Mar 11, 2020)

Dando said:



			Most could do with maternity fit
		
Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 13, 2020)

matt71 said:



			Anyone received their srixon golf balls yet?
		
Click to expand...

I’m still without and would have expected then by now. 

Anyone else received theirs?


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 13, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			I’m still without and would have expected then by now.

Anyone else received theirs?
		
Click to expand...

Not yet, and emailed them this morning.  Yet to receive a reply


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 13, 2020)

Nothing with me either. I ordered 3 gloves aswell which I am presuming they are waiting to post at the same time. This is a long turnaround even with personalisation.


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 13, 2020)

Stromberg gear arrived from Country Golf. Zipper is good, polos are decent. Overall very happy with £30 for the lot.

I'm actually contemplating buying anther zipper since they are still on sale.


----------



## DeanoMK (Mar 13, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Stromberg gear arrived from Country Golf. Zipper is good, polos are decent. Overall very happy with £30 for the lot.

I'm actually contemplating buying anther zipper since they are still on sale.
		
Click to expand...

Only thing I don't like is that it looks like I'm wearing something made by 'Strongbow'.

I ordered a Cutter & Buck gilet, it's a horrible fit but for £10 I'm willing to give it a chance.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 13, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			Not yet, and emailed them this morning.  Yet to receive a reply
		
Click to expand...

yeah. I’m not one to jump the gun. However. This seems a long time now.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 14, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			yeah. I’m not one to jump the gun. However. This seems a long time now.
		
Click to expand...

very much so. Someone on here said they were a legit company. Provided the details to a few friends who were after balls.

i wouldn’t mind the delay, if there was an email keeping me up to date. The lack of anything is a bit of a joke.

i still don’t have a reply to the message I sent yesterday


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			Stromberg gear arrived from Country Golf. Zipper is good, polos are decent. Overall very happy with £30 for the lot.

I'm actually contemplating buying anther zipper since they are still on sale.
		
Click to expand...

How did they come up size wise?

Asking for a friend who is XXL...


----------



## matt71 (Mar 14, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			very much so. Someone on here said they were a legit company. Provided the details to a few friends who were after balls.

i wouldn’t mind the delay, if there was an email keeping me up to date. The lack of anything is a bit of a joke.

i still don’t have a reply to the message I sent yesterday
		
Click to expand...

have you tried ringing them? I spoke to them last week and they advised they should arrive soon from srixon, but they are not the quickest in dispatching personal balls


----------



## Springveldt (Mar 14, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			How did they come up size wise?

Asking for a friend who is XXL... 

Click to expand...

I’m XXL as well, 48” chest and they are actually a good fit. If anything, they are on the generous size. 

I’ve just ordered a Cutter and something zipper and a Glenmuir polo for £19 delivered. I really need to stay away from that site. 😂


----------



## Slime (Mar 14, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I’m XXL as well, 48” chest and they are actually a good fit. If anything, they are on the generous size.

I’ve just ordered a Cutter and something zipper and a Glenmuir polo for £19 delivered. *I really need to stay away from that site.* 😂
		
Click to expand...

Me too!
Just received my second order!
I'm glad they're running out of things in my size!


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 14, 2020)

Scottsdale Golf have got 15%off all new clubs until tomorrow. If you buy 2 wedges you get an extra £10 off each wedge too


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 14, 2020)

matt71 said:



			have you tried ringing them? I spoke to them last week and they advised they should arrive soon from srixon, but they are not the quickest in dispatching personal balls
		
Click to expand...

I’ve tried contacting them to no response yet.

a friend, who also bought the balls, called last week and said he would
have them in a few days. He still hasnt received them.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Mar 14, 2020)

Springveldt said:



			I’m XXL as well, 48” chest and they are actually a good fit. If anything, they are on the generous size.

I’ve just ordered a Cutter and something zipper and a Glenmuir polo for £19 delivered. I really need to stay away from that site. 😂
		
Click to expand...

My friend says thank you...


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2020)

Don’t know if it’s a national offer, but our pro shop at Leighton is doing £80 off the Motocaddy Aquaflex carry bags, now £129. A good few in stock, seems that Motocaddy had to rename it HydroFlex this year due to another company having the rights to the AquaFlex name.

I’ve been using one for about a year now, very good quality bag. Light, easy to carry, fits well on the trolley when needed and fully waterproof. Good deal at the offer price.


----------



## Twire (Mar 15, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			How did they come up size wise?

Asking for a friend who is XXL... 

Click to expand...

Rich, I bought 5 items in xxl. I found the 1/4 zip fleece to be generous but the same in jumper to be perfect fit. I'm 48 chest. HTH


----------



## Slime (Mar 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Don’t know if it’s a national offer, but our pro shop at Leighton is doing £80 off the Motocaddy Aquaflex carry bags, now £129. A good few in stock, seems that Motocaddy had to rename it HydroFlex this year due to another company having the rights to the AquaFlex name.

I’ve been using one for about a year now, very good quality bag. Light, easy to carry, fits well on the trolley when needed and fully waterproof. Good deal at the offer price.
		
Click to expand...

I can't find any links, in order to have a look.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Don’t know if it’s a national offer, but our pro shop at Leighton is doing £80 off the Motocaddy Aquaflex carry bags, now £129. A good few in stock, seems that Motocaddy had to rename it HydroFlex this year due to another company having the rights to the AquaFlex name.

I’ve been using one for about a year now, very good quality bag. Light, easy to carry, fits well on the trolley when needed and fully waterproof. Good deal at the offer price.
		
Click to expand...

These bags have been about £120-130 everywhere since late October, I'm assuming they haven't been a success!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2020)

Slime said:



			I can't find any links, in order to have a look.
		
Click to expand...

https://www.camgolf.co.uk/promotions.aspx?pid=30e47fc4-c027-4fb0-8412-aaad40283e31


----------



## need_my_wedge (Mar 15, 2020)

sunshine said:



			These bags have been about £120-130 everywhere since late October, I'm assuming they haven't been a success!
		
Click to expand...

Can only comment on my own experience with it, and for me, been one of the best carry bags I've had. Have carried pretty much the whole winter as it is light and easy, forsaking the trolley with winter wheels. Kept everything dry whenever I've played in the rain, if you're looking for a waterproof bag, it's a very good option.


----------



## Andy (Mar 15, 2020)

need_my_wedge said:



			Can only comment on my own experience with it, and for me, been one of the best carry bags I've had. Have carried pretty much the whole winter as it is light and easy, forsaking the trolley with winter wheels. Kept everything dry whenever I've played in the rain, if you're looking for a waterproof bag, it's a very good option.
		
Click to expand...

I'll second that.,great bag.


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 15, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			I’m still without and would have expected then by now.

Anyone else received theirs?
		
Click to expand...

had a thought....any chance this is Corona related? I mean, it’s not a huge stretch to believe there could be delays...


----------



## matt71 (Mar 16, 2020)

Hi 

anyone waiting for srixon balls. I have an update for you 

I emailed srixon over the weekend just to see how long the turn around is and they advised it is their fault due to a printing error and shortage of ZStars.

they expect to have this sorted pretty soon 👍


----------



## GB72 (Mar 16, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			had a thought....any chance this is Corona related? I mean, it’s not a huge stretch to believe there could be delays...
		
Click to expand...

This is more than likely. If they are manufactured in China then they are only just getting back to some semblance of normality and are dealing with the delays post Chinese new year that they have not been able to address yet (large percentages of the manufacturing workforce simply do not come back after new year or move to other jobs and need to be replaced and trained).


----------



## GB72 (Mar 16, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			How did they come up size wise?

Asking for a friend who is XXL... 

Click to expand...

I am on the big boned side of things and found the sweaters a perfect fit and the fleece lined top a fraction big if anything. Polo shirts were spot on. Went back and put in another order last nigh as was very happy with the first set of gear.


----------



## chimpo1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			had a thought....any chance this is Corona related? I mean, it’s not a huge stretch to believe there could be delays...
		
Click to expand...

I had an email response from them today.
The Srixon balls arrived with them today and they will be dispatching them asap.
Sounds good!


----------



## matt71 (Mar 17, 2020)

chimpo1 said:



			I had an email response from them today.
The Srixon balls arrived with them today and they will be dispatching them asap.
Sounds good!
		
Click to expand...

Mine are on the way


----------



## BristolMike (Mar 17, 2020)

matt71 said:



			Mine are on the way 

Click to expand...

I had a dispatch notice sent through too


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 17, 2020)

Yup. Dispatch notice received.

now just gotta hope the courses stay open to lose them all!


----------



## tugglesf239 (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine just been delivered


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine are being delivered tomorrow I believe


----------



## timd77 (Mar 18, 2020)

I’ll be glad when these srixons arrive... I’m not waiting for any like, but I’ll still be glad! 😂😉


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 19, 2020)

Do you really want golf balls with your name on them? What sort of ribbing are you gonna get when club members fins them in ridiculous places? HOW THE FLIPPIN' 'ECK  (or something similar) DID YOU HIT IT IN THERE??????? LOL!!!!!!

Mind you....why were they in "There" looking???? I'll shut up....


----------



## Wabinez (Mar 19, 2020)

Crazyface said:



			Do you really want golf balls with your name on them? What sort of ribbing are you gonna get when club members fins them in ridiculous places? HOW THE FLIPPIN' 'ECK  (or something similar) DID YOU HIT IT IN THERE??????? LOL!!!!!!

Mind you....why were they in "There" looking???? I'll shut up....
		
Click to expand...

at least they will know who to return them to


----------



## davek (Mar 23, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			had a thought....any chance this is Corona related? I mean, it’s not a huge stretch to believe there could be delays...
		
Click to expand...

Mine have arrived


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 3, 2020)

With nothing else to do and whilst trying not to impulse purchase a set of wedges I need to turn my attention elsewhere. This company keeps popping up in my Instagram feed and I wondered if anyone had any experience of them?

https://www.druidsgolf.com/

They’ve got a few offers on that seem like very good value (buy three items get three free) but I’ve no idea if they are any good or not. Anyone bought anything from them?


----------



## Coffey (Apr 3, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			With nothing else to do and whilst trying not to impulse purchase a set of wedges I need to turn my attention elsewhere. This company keeps popping up in my Instagram feed and I wondered if anyone had any experience of them?

https://www.druidsgolf.com/

They’ve got a few offers on that seem like very good value (buy three items get three free) but I’ve no idea if they are any good or not. Anyone bought anything from them?
		
Click to expand...

Druids is good stuff. They are an Irish company who are starting to pop up in pro shops over here.

They gear is very Footjoy like and I have heard rumors that they are made in the same factory - no idea if this is true or not.

I have one of their hats which is great quality.

As you said, they do some absolutely cracking deals


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 3, 2020)

Chico84 said:



			With nothing else to do and whilst trying not to impulse purchase a set of wedges I need to turn my attention elsewhere. This company keeps popping up in my Instagram feed and I wondered if anyone had any experience of them?

https://www.druidsgolf.com/

They’ve got a few offers on that seem like very good value (buy three items get three free) but I’ve no idea if they are any good or not. Anyone bought anything from them?
		
Click to expand...

i keep seeing the same adverts. The size guide seems to indicate it could fit too, so it is tempting. The ambassador packs they are advertising seem good value too


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 3, 2020)

Coffey said:



			Druids is good stuff. They are an Irish company who are starting to pop up in pro shops over here.

They gear is very Footjoy like and I have heard rumors that they are made in the same factory - no idea if this is true or not.

I have one of their hats which is great quality.

As you said, they do some absolutely cracking deals
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, that’s good to know. Some decent designs so I think I may take the plunge and hope I have a chance to actually wear them outside at some point!


----------



## Chico84 (Apr 3, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			i keep seeing the same adverts. The size guide seems to indicate it could fit too, so it is tempting. The ambassador packs they are advertising seem good value too
		
Click to expand...

The sizing was an attraction for me too. The ambassador packs seem like great value if the quality is on par with Footjoy gear.


----------



## 6535 (Apr 3, 2020)

I took the 3for3 deal and after reading about sizing I got large. Whilst the shirts are OK size wise the 2 mid layers and gillet were far to big for me.  I emailed them straight away, they were happy to exchange to a medium, I've sent them back and now waiting for them. 
The quality is very good.


----------



## Wabinez (Apr 4, 2020)

6535 said:



			I took the 3for3 deal and after reading about sizing I got large. Whilst the shirts are OK size wise the 2 mid layers and gillet were far to big for me.  I emailed them straight away, they were happy to exchange to a medium, I've sent them back and now waiting for them.
The quality is very good.
		
Click to expand...

interesting. I read some trustpilot reviews and they were saying the sizing was a bit small, which put me off.


----------



## 6535 (Apr 4, 2020)

Wabinez said:



			interesting. I read some trustpilot reviews and they were saying the sizing was a bit small, which put me off.
		
Click to expand...

Normally I'm medium and relatively slim with a bit of midriff but I'm happy with the large in shirts. They are quite long in length to.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Apr 7, 2020)

Adidas got an extra 25% off using code: SHOP25 at checkout, also works on some items already reduced.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 9, 2020)

Got a polo shirt and pair of golf shorts from Nike for £33 quid using our work website and 30% off Nike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Apr 9, 2020)

Bought some plastic airflow balls to work on my swing in the garden. HID sees surprisingly amenable to the idea of me potentially taking chunks out of her precious lawn. I've managed to do some linear chipping without any mishaps but have been simply been pitching a Srixon against the garage wall or a raised flower bed and have it bounce bag. Having to be circumspect as it does come back a bit lively so changing to the airflow may protect my own well being


----------



## virtuocity (Apr 9, 2020)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having to be circumspect
		
Click to expand...

Don’t worry- I’ve heard it’s a minor procedure and there’s no lasting damage.


----------



## chrisd (Apr 10, 2020)

virtuocity said:



			Don’t worry- I’ve heard it’s a minor procedure and there’s no lasting damage.
		
Click to expand...

Stupid boy!

Circumspect is half a pair of round glasses - a monacle


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 10, 2020)

Golf bags and extra luggage for upcoming (hopefully) trips. They seem to have made a mistake and have set charges at 99p per item each way instead of their usual excessive prices. Just saved close to £1k for 4 upcoming trips.


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 10, 2020)

I picked up two Ping Sensor (something) Cabretta gloves for £13!

Thought that was a decent deal. 

That's me sorted for the start of next year's golf season!

😂🏌️


----------



## abjectplop (Apr 28, 2020)

20% off selected sellers on eBay with code PERCENT20. Seems to be a lot of golf gear included though not sure how genuine the discounts are.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 29, 2020)

abjectplop said:



			20% off selected sellers on eBay with code PERCENT20. Seems to be a lot of golf gear included though not sure how genuine the discounts are.
		
Click to expand...

Golf clubs 4 less are on the deal. Those guys are fantastic. The service you receive is brilliant.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2020)

abjectplop said:



			20% off selected sellers on eBay with code PERCENT20. Seems to be a lot of golf gear included though not sure how genuine the discounts are.
		
Click to expand...

Thicky question but where do you see the sellers who are doing 20%


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 29, 2020)

If you click on the T&Cs they are listed.


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			If you click on the T&Cs they are listed.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2020)

Grizzly said:



			If you click on the T&Cs they are listed.
		
Click to expand...

Me again. Is it email specific?


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2020)

chellie said:



			Me again. Is it email specific?
		
Click to expand...

Where it says PERCENT20 on eBay home page banner.
Just under that ,There is a T&Cs underlined just click on that.


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 29, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Golf clubs 4 less are on the deal. Those guys are fantastic. The service you receive is brilliant.
		
Click to expand...

Can only see Golf Clubs 4 Cash on the list, is that who you recommend?


----------



## chellie (Apr 29, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Where it says PERCENT20 on eBay home page banner.
Just under that ,There is a T&Cs underlined just click on that.
		
Click to expand...

Will have another look, thanks.


----------



## MendieGK (Apr 29, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Can only see Golf Clubs 4 Cash on the list, is that who you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they’re fantastic. You can also call them and discuss stuff they’ve changed tips on shafts for me etc

Also 30 days returns!!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Apr 29, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Can only see Golf Clubs 4 Cash on the list, is that who you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

More sports outlet also do golf stuff it’s on the list.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 29, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			More sports outlet also do golf stuff it’s on the list.
		
Click to expand...

also with More Sports Outlet if you buy 2 items you get an extra 5% off (in addition to the 20%). I think if you buy 4 items it may be 10% (plus the 20%). I bought Motocaddy winter wheels from them and 3 bags of tees to get the extra off


----------



## abjectplop (Apr 29, 2020)

Hackers76 said:



			Can only see Golf Clubs 4 Cash on the list, is that who you recommend?
		
Click to expand...

Here's a link to all golf stuff on the 20% off deal
https://www.ebay.co.uk/e/coupon-offers/pay20-sporting-goods/golf/1513?rt=nc


----------



## Garush34 (Apr 29, 2020)

MendieGK said:



			Yes they’re fantastic. You can also call them and discuss stuff they’ve changed tips on shafts for me etc

Also 30 days returns!!
		
Click to expand...

Can also confirm they are top notch. Used them online and been into the shop and it's always good service.


----------



## Hackers76 (Apr 30, 2020)

Cheers guys I noticed MoreSport were on the list. Bought a driver off them a couple of months back in the 20% off deal. Have decided I am going to wait and get a fairway from my club when it reopens. They have been superb through lockdown so happy to pay a little more and give something back


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Anyone checked Golf Depot today.

Maybe my information was correct????


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Anyone checked Golf Depot today.

Maybe my information was correct????
		
Click to expand...

I must have missed your post, what information was it ?


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

ArnoldArmChewer said:



			I must have missed your post, what information was it ?
		
Click to expand...

Just a whisper I heard.

Won't put it on a forum as I have no proof of it is correct but today's development makes me wonder if "the source" was indeed on the money???


----------



## Jacko_G (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Just a whisper I heard.

Won't put it on a forum as I have no proof of it is correct but today's development makes me wonder if "the source" was indeed on the money???
		
Click to expand...

Site appears to be working again.

Earlier it said closed due to Covid 19.

It certainly allowed me to add things to my basket. Wasn't like that earlier.


----------



## Grizzly (Apr 30, 2020)

For our Scottish readers - if you use the 20% off currently available on ebay at affordable golf, you can pick up 3 dozen Callaway Chrome Soft Saltire Truvis for £52.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 30, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			Site appears to be working again.

Earlier it said closed due to Covid 19.

It certainly allowed me to add things to my basket. Wasn't like that earlier.
		
Click to expand...

its working for me and now I’ve got A new driver in the basket 😡😡😡


----------



## Karl102 (Apr 30, 2020)

Golfclubs4cash website also 20% off. Have had great service from them in the past


----------



## AdamC28 (May 4, 2020)

Puttout mats on Amazon for less than £58.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/PuttOut-Un...child=1&keywords=Putout&qid=1588625380&sr=8-2


----------



## hairball_89 (May 4, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Puttout mats on Amazon for less than £58.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/PuttOut-Un...child=1&keywords=Putout&qid=1588625380&sr=8-2

Click to expand...

You terrible man! I am officially £58 lighter!


----------



## golfbluecustard (May 5, 2020)

AdamC28 said:



			Puttout mats on Amazon for less than £58.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/PuttOut-Un...child=1&keywords=Putout&qid=1588625380&sr=8-2

Click to expand...

Thanks for the head's up mine is also on the way, can now remove all the ones I was watching on eBay for a lot more! Think as supply has caught up the bubble is about to burst as these were going for silly money

 GBC


----------



## AdamC28 (May 5, 2020)

golfbluecustard said:



			Thanks for the head's up mine is also on the way, can now remove all the ones I was watching on eBay for a lot more! Think as supply has caught up the bubble is about to burst as these were going for silly money

GBC
		
Click to expand...

That’s why I thought I would share it here. Seen people on eBay paying £100+ for used ones!


----------



## howbow88 (May 5, 2020)

Is there a massive difference between the mat and carpet? I made myself a putting green in my back garden, so I don't need one but I am interested in their popularity.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 5, 2020)

I don't really get the need for the putting mat, endlessly putting on a super flat surface just seems like the wrong way to practice to me?

For those that have it, is it really worth it?


----------



## Beezerk (May 5, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I don't really get the need for the putting mat, endlessly putting on a super flat surface just seems like the wrong way to practice to me?

For those that have it, is it really worth it?
		
Click to expand...

I guess it ensures alignment and aim are good so you're sure the ball is starting on the right line.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (May 5, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I don't really get the need for the putting mat, endlessly putting on a super flat surface just seems like the wrong way to practice to me?

For those that have it, is it really worth it?
		
Click to expand...

If you can't putt well on a super flat surface then you have no chance out on the course. As Beezerk has posted, it is about getting the basics right in the first point.


----------



## tugglesf239 (May 5, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I don't really get the need for the putting mat, endlessly putting on a super flat surface just seems like the wrong way to practice to me?

For those that have it, is it really worth it?
		
Click to expand...


You could also shove a few 50p’s under parts of the mat to simulate break. 

If you so desired.


----------



## DeanoMK (May 5, 2020)

Right, I'm going to have to buy it now, aren't I!


----------



## casuk (May 5, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			You could also shove a few 50p’s under parts of the mat to simulate break.

If you so desired.
		
Click to expand...

I put a few sheets of card under to mimic break


----------



## ADB (May 5, 2020)

DeanoMK said:



			I don't really get the need for the putting mat, endlessly putting on a super flat surface just seems like the wrong way to practice to me?

For those that have it, is it really worth it?
		
Click to expand...

Another, maybe silly, question is if you are not standing on the actual mat the ball is higher than normal (maybe half a clubface) - is this noticeable or does everyone slip on their wedge heels to practice?


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 5, 2020)

ADB said:



			Another, maybe silly, question is if you are not standing on the actual mat the ball is higher than normal (maybe half a clubface) - is this noticeable or does everyone slip on their wedge heels to practice?
		
Click to expand...

I don’t find it to make any difference at all.


----------



## fundy (May 5, 2020)

Solidthreeputt said:



			I don’t find it to make any difference at all.
		
Click to expand...


maybe that explains your username


----------



## Solidthreeputt (May 5, 2020)

fundy said:



			maybe that explains your username 

Click to expand...

To clarify I meant therer isn’t much height difference. Time will tell on the putting front ( I suspect also not much )


----------



## Orikoru (May 10, 2020)

For anyone who uses Srixon golf balls, I just got an email saying CG Discount Golf has a load of mis-printed ones going cheap: https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/overstamp-golf-balls


----------



## Robin Hood (May 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			For anyone who uses Srixon golf balls, I just got an email saying CG Discount Golf has a load of mis-printed ones going cheap: https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/overstamp-golf-balls

Click to expand...

Looks like some bargains 👍


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 10, 2020)

Just picked up a set of Wilson staff V4 forged irons (stiff DG pro s300 shafts) for £140 on ebay conditions are not far off being as good as new. Some serious bargains out there.


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 10, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			For anyone who uses Srixon golf balls, I just got an email saying CG Discount Golf has a load of mis-printed ones going cheap: https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/overstamp-golf-balls

Click to expand...

Thanks - 2 dozen AD333’s for £25 is a bargain


----------



## Beezerk (May 10, 2020)

What's the difference between ad333 tour, z star and z star X?


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			What's the difference between ad333 tour, z star and z star X?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## IainP (May 10, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			What's the difference between ad333 tour, z star and z star X?
		
Click to expand...

In order you've listed, from memory that is increasing compression and increasing spin

There's a big chart/table on the mygolfspy site, and they call the ad333 tour, Q star in the USA


----------



## AdamW (May 10, 2020)

Jcrossley94 said:



			Just picked up a set of Wilson staff V4 forged irons (stiff DG pro s300 shafts) for £140 on ebay conditions are not far off being as good as new. Some serious bargains out there.
		
Click to expand...

Was these a local collection job? Amazing find they look ace


----------



## Jcrossley94 (May 10, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Was these a local collection job? Amazing find they look ace
		
Click to expand...

No, delivered from Northern Ireland with an option to return, they’re in great Knick. Always had good experiences with clubs from eBay, all wedges are from golfclubs4cash and they grade their condition like golf bidder with a 30 day return policy. Very good actually


----------



## C&R (May 11, 2020)

Jcrossley94 said:



			Just picked up a set of Wilson staff V4 forged irons (stiff DG pro s300 shafts) for £140 on ebay conditions are not far off being as good as new. Some serious bargains out there.
		
Click to expand...

lovely looking clubs


----------



## spongebob59 (Jun 10, 2020)

This looks a good deal for anyone wanting a watch

https://www.cgdiscountgolf.co.uk/products_search.php?search_string=excel+gps&search=


----------



## AdamW (Jul 5, 2020)

Craghoppers have a warehouse sale 60% with 25% extra off with the referral codes found on this HDUK thread: https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/at...e-delivery-395-3498608?page=3#thread-comments 

https://www.craghoppers.com/collections/warehouse-clearance/

Picked up this GORE-TEX jacked for about £50, fed up of getting drenched so ideal timing! https://www.craghoppers.com/caleb-gore-tex-jacket-dark-navy-deep-blue/


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Craghoppers have a warehouse sale 60% with 25% extra off with the referral codes found on this HDUK thread: https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/at...e-delivery-395-3498608?page=3#thread-comments 

https://www.craghoppers.com/collections/warehouse-clearance/

Picked up this GORE-TEX jacked for about £50, fed up of getting drenched so ideal timing! https://www.craghoppers.com/caleb-gore-tex-jacket-dark-navy-deep-blue/

Click to expand...

Thanks for this. Just snagged the gore-tex coat in preparation for my trip to Cumbria 😁


----------



## AdamW (Jul 5, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Thanks for this. Just snagged the gore-tex coat in preparation for my trip to Cumbria 😁
		
Click to expand...

Your welcome! Which one did you go for? 

I did have a look at Aquadry ones as they are a lot cheaper but only offer max 15000mm waterproofing GORE-TEX is king at 28,000mm


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Your welcome! Which one did you go for? 

I did have a look at Aquadry ones as they are a lot cheaper but only offer max 15000mm waterproofing GORE-TEX is king at 28,000mm
		
Click to expand...


Went for the Caleb in blue. £70 (reduced from £175) so we’ll pleased. Comes with a lifetime guarantee so should be good quality.


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Craghoppers have a warehouse sale 60% with 25% extra off with the referral codes found on this HDUK thread: https://www.hotukdeals.com/deals/at...e-delivery-395-3498608?page=3#thread-comments

https://www.craghoppers.com/collections/warehouse-clearance/

Picked up this GORE-TEX jacked for about £50, fed up of getting drenched so ideal timing! https://www.craghoppers.com/caleb-gore-tex-jacket-dark-navy-deep-blue/

Click to expand...

Thanks for the heads up on this, but where do I enter the discount code?


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2020)

Don't panic, found it.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jul 5, 2020)

Anyone point me in the direction of some deals for electric trollies?


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



			Anyone point me in the direction of some deals for electric trollies?
		
Click to expand...

...................... or waterproof stand bags.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 5, 2020)

Slime said:



			...................... or waterproof stand bags. 

Click to expand...

These seem a huge bargain mate? 

https://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/collections/ouul/products/ouul-python-waterproof-stand-bag


----------



## 3offTheTee (Jul 5, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Thanks for this. Just snagged the gore-tex coat in preparation for my trip to Cumbria 😁
		
Click to expand...

Rain in Cumbria. Wash your mouth out or your waterproofs!

Where are you playing btw?


----------



## Fade and Die (Jul 5, 2020)

3offTheTee said:



			Rain in Cumbria. Wash your mouth out or your waterproofs!

Where are you playing btw?
		
Click to expand...


Visiting the MIL near Aspatria, depends on what we get up to but will try to play Maryport or Brayton Park. 
Has a very generous offer to play Siloth as well by Saving Par.👍


----------



## Redtraveller (Jul 5, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Went for the Caleb in blue. £70 (reduced from £175) so we’ll pleased. Comes with a lifetime guarantee so should be good quality.
		
Click to expand...

they will honour the lifetime guarantee too. I have some waterproof pants for golf and they had a rip in the pocket after a year or so. They replaced them no problem


----------



## Slime (Jul 5, 2020)

Fade and Die said:



			Went for the Caleb in blue. £70 (reduced from £175) so we’ll pleased. Comes with a lifetime guarantee so should be good quality.
		
Click to expand...

Same as that.


----------



## AdamW (Jul 9, 2020)

Slime said:



			Same as that. 

Click to expand...

My coat has come today , just wondering will you be using yours to play golf in ? Wonderingly if it will be suitable or if dedicated golf coats offer anything better with the materials they are made from ?


----------



## Slime (Jul 9, 2020)

AdamW said:



			My coat has come today , just wondering will you be using yours to play golf in ? Wonderingly if it will be suitable or if dedicated golf coats offer anything better with the materials they are made from ?
		
Click to expand...

Not got mine yet but hadn't considered it for golf.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jul 15, 2020)

Been offered a new Powakaddy FX3 for £450. Warranty included. Relatively new to golf, need a electric trolly. Would people consider that a good deal?


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jul 15, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



			Been offered a new Powakaddy FX3 for £450. Warranty included. Relatively new to golf, need a electric trolly. Would people consider that a good deal?
		
Click to expand...

It's a decent trolley and the price is £50 off list so looks a decent deal. Might want to check if it's this year's model or older stock I guess.


----------



## Steve Coll (Jul 15, 2020)

Ping g400 crossiver iron fir £94 delivered from jamgolf using jamsave5 discount code.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jul 15, 2020)

mikejohnchapman said:



			It's a decent trolley and the price is £50 off list so looks a decent deal. Might want to check if it's this year's model or older stock I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers, just trying to work out my best option. Seems Motocaddy and Powakaddy do a free bag deal at least twice a year, but unlikely to find the trolly at £450 including the free bag.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 16, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



			Been offered a new Powakaddy FX3 for £450. Warranty included. Relatively new to golf, need a electric trolly. Would people consider that a good deal?
		
Click to expand...

If you're new to golf, I would ask the question why do you need an electric trolley at all? I can think of better uses of £500,


----------



## Slime (Jul 16, 2020)

sunshine said:



			If you're new to golf, I would ask the question why do you need an electric trolley at all? I can think of better uses of £500,
		
Click to expand...

Maybe Sean's not physically able to push a trolley for eighteen holes, therefore an electric trolley is the only way he can play a full round.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jul 16, 2020)

Slime said:



			Maybe Sean's not physically able to push a trolley for eighteen holes, therefore an electric trolley is the only way he can play a full round.
		
Click to expand...

Yup! I have a disability so electric is going to make things easier for me!


----------



## DuckHookDave (Jul 16, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



			Been offered a new Powakaddy FX3 for £450. Warranty included. Relatively new to golf, need a electric trolly. Would people consider that a good deal?
		
Click to expand...

Several websites are offering the 2020 Powakaddy FX3 for £500 with 10% discount, so £450. Using this you can also get the 10% discount off a new bag. I have recently purchased the new CT6 as I wanted the trolley to fold up small. Does exactly that, a lot smaller than any other electric trolley on the market


----------



## sunshine (Jul 16, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



			Yup! I have a disability so electric is going to make things easier for me! 

Click to expand...

Fair play. If you have a disability you may be able to use a buggy in competitions as well. Many clubs are trying to be as inclusive as possible today. Good luck!

Thought it was worth raising the question on needing a trolley, as I've seen many newbies rush out and spend loads of money on gear that ends up gathering dust in the shed.


----------



## Seanz25 (Jul 16, 2020)

@DuckHookDave thanks for the info mate! Guy who's offered me the FX3 at £450 mentioned he may be able to chuck in a bag free, so gonna see if that comes off! 



sunshine said:



			Fair play. If you have a disability you may be able to use a buggy in competitions as well. Many clubs are trying to be as inclusive as possible today. Good luck!

Thought it was worth raising the question on needing a trolley, as I've seen many newbies rush out and spend loads of money on gear that ends up gathering dust in the shed.
		
Click to expand...

All good, appreciate the heads up, it's definitely something worth considering. I've been having lessons on and off for a year or two now and mostly spent time on the range, next step for me is playing on the course regularly and feel the electric trolly will be a big factor in making that happen.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 16, 2020)

Srixon Z star 4 dozen personalised for 89 quid deal back on at CGdiscount golf 

Total steal for 48 premium balls


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 16, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



@DuckHookDave thanks for the info mate! Guy who's offered me the FX3 at £450 mentioned he may be able to chuck in a bag free, so gonna see if that comes off!

All good, appreciate the heads up, it's definitely something worth considering. I've been having lessons on and off for a year or two now and mostly spent time on the range, next step for me is playing on the course regularly and feel the electric trolly will be a big factor in making that happen.
		
Click to expand...

Make sure it has a Lithium battery as the benefits over conventional batteries are massive. 
I'd also recommend you consider the GoKart golf trolley.  British made, great quality and excellent customer service. 
GoKart website


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 16, 2020)

Seanz25 said:



@DuckHookDave thanks for the info mate! Guy who's offered me the FX3 at £450 mentioned he may be able to chuck in a bag free, so gonna see if that comes off!



All good, appreciate the heads up, it's definitely something worth considering. I've been having lessons on and off for a year or two now and mostly spent time on the range, next step for me is playing on the course regularly and feel the electric trolly will be a big factor in making that happen.
		
Click to expand...

I remember seeing someone recommending these years ago, can't verify as I don't use them myself though: https://www.gokart.co.uk/   The cheaper one on there is £400 with an 18 hole battery (as oppose to the 36 hole option). 

(Oh I just noticed Robster59 said the same thing.)


----------



## abjectplop (Jul 17, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			Srixon Z star 4 dozen personalised for 89 quid deal back on at CGdiscount golf

Total steal for 48 premium balls
		
Click to expand...

Great deal, thanks. Am I right in saying the Q Star Tour is the AD333 Tour rebranded?


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 17, 2020)

Yep


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Jul 22, 2020)

Don’t know if this is the same price everywhere else, Bargain Golf Equipment:

Srixon ‘4 for 3’ Offer

Z-Star (White or Yellow)
Z-Star XV (White or Yellow)
£29.99 per dozen
OR
£89.97 for 4 dozen

Q-Star
£24.99 per dozen
OR
£74.97 for 4 dozen

AD333 (White or Yellow)
Soft Feel
£19.99 per dozen
OR
£59.97 for 4 dozen

Offer lasts until 31st August


----------



## jonny1409 (Jul 23, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			These seem a huge bargain mate?

https://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/collections/ouul/products/ouul-python-waterproof-stand-bag

Click to expand...

After getting soaked this week I've just ordered one of these - I hope they are as good (and waterproof) as they look.


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2020)

jonny1409 said:



			After getting soaked this week I've just ordered one of these - I hope they are as good (and waterproof) as they look.
		
Click to expand...

Please let us know. 
I'm not sure there's enough storage space for all the crap I seem to carry!


----------



## chellie (Jul 23, 2020)

Slime said:



			Please let us know. 
I'm not sure there's enough storage space for all the crap I seem to carry!
		
Click to expand...

HID has one of their waterproof cart bags and it works.


----------



## Slime (Jul 23, 2020)

chellie said:



			HID has one of their waterproof cart bags and it works.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Chellie, the problem I have is that stand bags tend to be smaller and have less storage space.


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 24, 2020)

jonny1409 said:



			After getting soaked this week I've just ordered one of these - I hope they are as good (and waterproof) as they look.
		
Click to expand...

I've got.an ouul bag, certainly showerproof but hasn't been out in a real downpour yet.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 24, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			These seem a huge bargain mate?

https://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/collections/ouul/products/ouul-python-waterproof-stand-bag

Click to expand...

Massive bargain! Be interesting to see the quality 👍 bag market has got over priced IMHO.


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 24, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Massive bargain! Be interesting to see the quality 👍 bag market has got over priced IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

I've got that bag.
It's faced some harsh downpours and been good as gold.

Only grumble is it is ever so slightly shorter than previous carry bags so can't chuck it on the trolley.


----------



## jonny1409 (Jul 24, 2020)

Excellent news that people are having good experiences with the waterproof side of it as that's my main concern.

Like more I'll have to "de-clutter" my existing bag to fit everything in, but that's fine if it keeps my stuff dry.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 24, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Massive bargain! Be interesting to see the quality 👍 bag market has got over priced IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

My mate bought one. says It’s top quality 

No waterproof valuables pocket though I believe.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 24, 2020)

harpo_72 said:



			Massive bargain! Be interesting to see the quality 👍 bag market has got over priced IMHO.
		
Click to expand...

That is a good price.

Totally agree the bag market is over-priced. Sun Mountain carry bags over £250 now.


----------



## inc0gnito (Jul 24, 2020)

They are a bit ugly imo


----------



## jonny1409 (Jul 24, 2020)

inc0gnito said:



			They are a bit ugly imo
		
Click to expand...

While they won't be to everyone's tastes, the look doesn't bother me too much. 

However it's the fact they are waterproof that appeals (and the fact they don't cost the thick end of £150)


----------



## IainP (Jul 24, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			My mate bought one. says It’s top quality 

No waterproof valuables pocket though I believe.
		
Click to expand...

What am I missing here - don't you only need waterproof valuables pocket on a non-waterproof bag?


----------



## chellie (Jul 24, 2020)

Slime said:



			Thanks Chellie, the problem I have is that stand bags tend to be smaller and have less storage space.
		
Click to expand...

I was meaning more the waterproofness of it. I know in winter when I carry I have to declutter my bag massively.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jul 24, 2020)

IainP said:



			What am I missing here - don't you only need waterproof valuables pocket on a non-waterproof bag?
		
Click to expand...

I’m Just quoting my mate verbatim. 

Could be he means no pocket within his waterproof bag is cloth lined or soft etc for valuables. 

Dunno


----------



## Karl102 (Jul 24, 2020)

West Lancs 4bbb open had a sales rack in the reception area 50% off. Had Galvin Green, Oscar Jacobson, UA and Ivanhoe gear on for bargain prices. Walked away with an Ivanhoe (I really like their stuff) jumper £120 down to £60 and I had to walk away before shelling out on a tonne of stuff I don't need!


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 24, 2020)

Just ordered myself a big max dri lite from AG

£126 after 15% off

14 way waterproof carry bag with plenty of storage


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2020)

abjectplop said:



			Great deal, thanks. Am I right in saying the Q Star Tour is the AD333 Tour rebranded?
		
Click to expand...

I found this very interesting and informative;


----------



## Slime (Jul 24, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Just ordered myself a big max dri lite from AG

£126 after 15% off

14 way waterproof carry bag with plenty of storage
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they're waterproof, I think they are water resistant so not sure how they'll cope in steady rain.
I maybe wrong though ........................ it has been known!


----------



## Chico84 (Jul 24, 2020)

Slime said:



			I don't think they're waterproof, I think they are water resistant so not sure how they'll cope in steady rain.
I maybe wrong though ........................ it has been known!
		
Click to expand...

I’ve got one and so far so good in a few wet sessions. That’s a good price for it too


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 25, 2020)

Slime said:



			I don't think they're waterproof, I think they are water resistant so not sure how they'll cope in steady rain.
I maybe wrong though ........................ it has been known!
		
Click to expand...

Don't think any bag is water proof because of the gaps etc so they won't guarantee it

Reading up on bag 
Combining Big Max's water-resistant technology with their unique Hybrid base, this bag is just as comfortable on a buggy as it is being carried.The Dri Lite technology ensures that the bag has a 2,000mm waterproof reading meaning that unless you're playing in a storm, you should keep your gear nice and dry.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 25, 2020)

pauljames87 said:



			Don't think any bag is water proof because of the gaps etc so they won't guarantee it

Reading up on bag
Combining Big Max's water-resistant technology with their unique Hybrid base, this bag is just as comfortable on a buggy as it is being carried.The Dri Lite technology ensures that the bag has a 2,000mm waterproof reading meaning that unless you're playing in a storm, you should keep your gear nice and dry.
		
Click to expand...

Big max guarantee their waterproof bags for two years. The aqua range. 

Drilite range is not waterproof but merely water resistant so doesn’t have a guarantee. It might be that water resistant is good enough, I guess you will find out. They are certainly a lot cheaper than the waterproof bags.


----------



## IainP (Jul 26, 2020)

Not many manufacturers quote the waterproof rating so it is difficult to compare.
Think Benross quote 10,000 for theirs


----------



## pauljames87 (Jul 26, 2020)

IainP said:



			Not many manufacturers quote the waterproof rating so it is difficult to compare.
Think Benross quote 10,000 for theirs
		
Click to expand...

Big max does say on the water resistant that the 2000 it provides is what most companies would advertise as waterproof 

If it rains that much I'll be in the clubhouse anyways lol


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2020)

abjectplop said:



			Great deal, thanks. Am I right in saying the Q Star Tour is the AD333 Tour rebranded?
		
Click to expand...

i really like the Q star, got and another 2 boxes. now just what to do with the 4 boxes or Prov1x i have


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2020)

Another pair of Ecco BioM hybrid in Navy £80 out of Inverness golf


----------



## howbow88 (Jul 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i really like the Q star, got and another 2 boxes. now just what to do with the 4 boxes or Prov1x i have

Click to expand...

Feel free to donate them to me


----------



## karlcole (Jul 27, 2020)

patricks148 said:



			i really like the Q star, got and another 2 boxes. now just what to do with the 4 box



patricks148 said:



			i really like the Q star, got and another 2 boxes. now just what to do with the 4 boxes or Prov1x i have

Click to expand...

es or Prov1x i have

Click to expand...

Happy to take some off your for a reasonable price


----------



## patricks148 (Jul 27, 2020)

karlcole said:



			Happy to take some off your for a reasonable price 

Click to expand...

they are my preffered year version which i thing was 2017 with the Grey arrow, brought all i could find at the time.

got at least 4 boxes and a whole shoe box of finds all good enough for a medal round, thanks to American visitors at Dornoch

best ones or i thought they were anyway.


----------



## AdamW (Jul 31, 2020)

If anyone spots a good deal on waterproof golf coat please let me know


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 31, 2020)

AdamW said:



			If anyone spots a good deal on waterproof golf coat please let me know 

Click to expand...

I've just bought an Under Armour goretex paclite in Royal Blue from eBay for £100. Reputable seller, and got some left depending on size. Can't link as my phone defaults to eBay app when searching. Easily found though.


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 31, 2020)

Cheers. I used to work in IT as well 😂. Hate mobiles though


----------



## HowlingGale (Jul 31, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/401756607990


----------



## Papas1982 (Jul 31, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/133122379212
10% discount code for the store.


----------



## backwoodsman (Jul 31, 2020)

tugglesf239 said:



			My mate bought one. says It’s top quality

No waterproof valuables pocket though I believe.
		
Click to expand...

I've had an Ouul Python cart bag for best part of 2 years now. It's been in a downpour or two and is as waterproof as a duck's bum. (Unless, of course, you forget to close all the zips  )

Its got two small soft-lined pockets  - with same waterproof zips as all the other pockets. Whether they are specifically "valuables pockets" i have no idea. My only minor criticism is that it doesn't have an insulated pocket. But a "single-bottle" cool bag sits in one of the main pockets nicely and does the same job.


----------



## Kpa77 (Jul 31, 2020)

10% off Snainton Golf using code golf10.


----------



## abjectplop (Aug 1, 2020)

Kpa77 said:



			10% off Snainton Golf using code golf10.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this....just got 4 boxes of Q Star Tour for £80.


----------



## Kpa77 (Aug 1, 2020)

abjectplop said:



			Thanks for this....just got 4 boxes of Q Star Tour for £80.
		
Click to expand...

No probs, I’ve spent far too much using it 😂


----------



## GG26 (Aug 1, 2020)

Kpa77 said:



			10% off Snainton Golf using code golf10.
		
Click to expand...

Was going to order 4 boxes of yellow Soft Feel on the Srixon 4 for 3 offer for winter golf and this has taken the price down to £48.53, or just £12.14 a box.

Already bought 4 boxes of Q Star Tour under the offer and with the 10% off these are excellent value for a good ball at just over £20 a box with the code.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 1, 2020)

3 dozen Srixon Z Stars for £59.97, amazing price for current model premium balls.


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2020)

ger147 said:



			3 dozen Srixon Z Stars for £59.97, amazing price for current model premium balls.
		
Click to expand...

Where from??


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 1, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Where from??
		
Click to expand...

See post #823 mate 👍🏻


----------



## Papas1982 (Aug 1, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			See post #823 mate 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I’ve seen the snainton deal fella, but they’re all 4 for 3 deals.
not 3 lots of Z star.....


----------



## ger147 (Aug 2, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



			Where from??
		
Click to expand...

Amazon


----------



## ger147 (Aug 2, 2020)

Paperboy said:



			See post #823 mate 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I didn't get mines from Snainton on a 4 for 3 deal.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 2, 2020)

I have far too many golf balls - a mix of prov1s, TP5s, and Chromesoft... but that Amazon deal on the ZStars has made me buy 4 dozen. £80 for 48 balls is a good deal.


----------



## The Fader (Aug 2, 2020)

The Amazon Srixon Z star deal is too good to pass up.

4 dozen being delivered tomorrow


----------



## BrianM (Aug 2, 2020)

Some of the reviews on the Srixon balls look dodgy, interested to hear people’s thoughts when they arrive.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 2, 2020)

5 critical reviews out of 98, so hopefully it should all be fine.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Some of the reviews on the Srixon balls look dodgy, interested to hear people’s thoughts when they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

I've already had a dozen delivered, what do you want to know?


----------



## GG26 (Aug 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Some of the reviews on the Srixon balls look dodgy, interested to hear people’s thoughts when they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Not had any issues with the Q Star Tours that I received a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## 2blue (Aug 2, 2020)

Costco's .........
*Kirkland Signature 3-piece Urethane Cover Golf Balls*
*2 Doz for £30........  as good as ProV1's*

*Deal can't be beat!!! *


----------



## Oldham92 (Aug 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Some of the reviews on the Srixon balls look dodgy, interested to hear people’s thoughts when they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

Generally I'd say people would be more motivated to write a review if they're annoyed by something. I'd say 99% of people who would write a positive review don't take the time to write one at all.

I've only ever used the AD333 of theirs but always found it alright


----------



## Kpa77 (Aug 2, 2020)

BrianM said:



			Some of the reviews on the Srixon balls look dodgy, interested to hear people’s thoughts when they arrive.
		
Click to expand...

They make great balls, z star and z star XV as good as anything out there.


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 11, 2020)

Anyone recommend anywhere to get a cheap-ish decent looking cap?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 11, 2020)

shun_naka said:



			Anyone recommend anywhere to get a cheap-ish decent looking cap?
		
Click to expand...

https://www.county-golf.co.uk/headwear/  ?


----------



## Seanz25 (Aug 11, 2020)

Looking for deals on cart bags if anyone see's anything noteworthy...


----------



## Hendy (Aug 12, 2020)

2blue said:



			Costco's .........
*Kirkland Signature 3-piece Urethane Cover Golf Balls*
*2 Doz for £30........  as good as ProV1's*

*Deal can't be beat!!! *

Click to expand...

Were link please?


----------



## Hendy (Aug 12, 2020)

Kpa77 said:



			They make great balls, z star and z star XV as good as anything out there.
		
Click to expand...


Do you have a link i see z stars on Amazon tho no deals like above 

Thanks


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 12, 2020)

15% off Affordable Golf Clearance ebay shop with code PACKUP15.

Just bought myself a new hybrid, Cobra F-Max Superlite for £84.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 12, 2020)

Hendy said:



			Were link please?
		
Click to expand...

Kirkland Signature 3-piece Urethane Cover Golf Balls - 24 Pack - £29.89
Be aware though.  I bought these and although they feel fine off the face and give decent distance off the irons, they are substantially shorter than other balls with the driver. 
I noticed this when I used them and then saw a couple of reviews that said the same.  They just don't perform off the driver.


----------



## shun_naka (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



https://www.county-golf.co.uk/headwear/  ?
		
Click to expand...

Some good deals on there, cheers!


----------



## Svenska (Aug 12, 2020)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DUCA-DEL...var=611994245653&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649 

Bought a pair of these recently and they are exceptional. Go a size up though as usually i'm a 9/9.5 but in these I had to order a 10 in the end. Very comfy and feel very high end quality. The 2 pairs I ordered (had to send the 9's back) neither had any blemishes on them like the description states they might. For the price they are the best shoes I've had in years.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 12, 2020)

Svenska said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DUCA-DEL-COSMA-MENS-LA-SPEZIA-WHITE-ORANGE-SPIKELESS-GOLF-SHOES-RRP-189/313165060990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=611994245653&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Bought a pair of these recently and they are exceptional. Go a size up though as usually i'm a 9/9.5 but in these I had to order a 10 in the end. Very comfy and feel very high end quality. The 2 pairs I ordered (had to send the 9's back) neither had any blemishes on them like the description states they might. For the price they are the best shoes I've had in years.
		
Click to expand...

I can't lie, they look absolutely hideous.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't lie, they look absolutely hideous. 

Click to expand...

Owch, they're a cross between old gents shoes and a Ricky Fowler monstrosity 🙈


----------



## BrianM (Aug 12, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			I can't lie, they look absolutely hideous. 

Click to expand...

Says the man who bought a bright green polo shirt 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Rlburnside (Aug 12, 2020)

Slime said:



			I found this very interesting and informative;






Click to expand...

Thanks for that I’m looking to buy some Z stars so it was helpful


----------



## Hendy (Aug 13, 2020)

Robster59 said:



Kirkland Signature 3-piece Urethane Cover Golf Balls - 24 Pack - £29.89
Be aware though.  I bought these and although they feel fine off the face and give decent distance off the irons, they are substantially shorter than other balls with the driver.
I noticed this when I used them and then saw a couple of reviews that said the same.  They just don't perform off the driver.
		
Click to expand...

On that note they be like the Dunlop v1 dp3 I think they were. Good around greens but lost a bit of distance off the tee with them. 

I see I need to sign up for a membership with them in order to get the balls. It's like 15 quid or something.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 14, 2020)

Svenska said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DUCA-DEL-COSMA-MENS-LA-SPEZIA-WHITE-ORANGE-SPIKELESS-GOLF-SHOES-RRP-189/313165060990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=611994245653&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Bought a pair of these recently and they are exceptional. Go a size up though as usually i'm a 9/9.5 but in these I had to order a 10 in the end. Very comfy and feel very high end quality. The 2 pairs I ordered (had to send the 9's back) neither had any blemishes on them like the description states they might. For the price they are the best shoes I've had in years.
		
Click to expand...

Not sure you should be posting these in the bargains thread, when you can get these for a fiver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUOEM-Cl...=3730280498412c8e67cdb42a456d8ba689d3997b3f60


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 14, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Not sure you should be posting these in the bargains thread, when you can get these for a fiver

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/LUOEM-Clown-Large-Shoes-Costume-Fancy-Dress-Adult-Circus-Party-Festival-New/373028049841?_trkparms=ispr=1&hash=item56da3453b1:g:x4MAAOSwyd1ensU1&enc=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&checksum=3730280498412c8e67cdb42a456d8ba689d3997b3f60

Click to expand...

🤣🤣🤣


----------



## davemc1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Svenska said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/DUCA-DEL-COSMA-MENS-LA-SPEZIA-WHITE-ORANGE-SPIKELESS-GOLF-SHOES-RRP-189/313165060990?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&var=611994245653&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Bought a pair of these recently and they are exceptional. Go a size up though as usually i'm a 9/9.5 but in these I had to order a 10 in the end. Very comfy and feel very high end quality. The 2 pairs I ordered (had to send the 9's back) neither had any blemishes on them like the description states they might. For the price they are the best shoes I've had in years.
		
Click to expand...

I bought these https://www.ducadelcosma.co.uk/mens...U0MClnlN2mVtY0MaAj8GEALw_wcB#/11-size_shoe-43 they do look good! although I have to say, I thought the brown bit at the back was red 😆


----------



## The Fader (Aug 15, 2020)

Druids golf currently have a buy 3 get 2 free offer across their whole range of clothing.  https://druidsgolf.uk/ 

Can get 5 shirts in their sale range for £75

Son has bought from them and was happy with the quality


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 17, 2020)

How do County Golf get away with their 'flash sale' claims? You click through from their email, find the same things that have been on there for weeks, at the exact same prices that they have been for weeks...

They are the DFS of golf shops


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 17, 2020)

Think this might be worth adding here too



Sekiro said:



			Ecco S-Three shoes for £119 with first purchase discount from https://www.zalando.co.uk/men-home/  bargain if I do say so myself!



Click to expand...


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 17, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			How do County Golf get away with their 'flash sale' claims? You click through from their email, find the same things that have been on there for weeks, at the exact same prices that they have been for weeks...

They are the DFS of golf shops 

Click to expand...

Not complaining! They're always the first place I check when I fancy some new golf gear.


----------



## AdamW (Aug 23, 2020)

Looking for a waterproof cart bag after getting absolutely drenched today also a umbrella if anyone see or knows of any deals would appreciate a heads up please 👍


----------



## Sekiro (Aug 24, 2020)

Lots of places currently running a deal on wedges, buy two or more and receive £10 off each wedge, not a huge saving but it all adds up!


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 24, 2020)

Do new wedges really make much difference? I keep my wedges clean, hit a spinny ball (eg ProV1) hard, and sure enough it spins...


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 24, 2020)

AdamW said:



			Looking for a waterproof cart bag after getting absolutely drenched today also a umbrella if anyone see or knows of any deals would appreciate a heads up please 👍
		
Click to expand...

This thread might help.
https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/threads/waterproof-bag-recommendations.105891/


----------



## sunshine (Aug 25, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Do new wedges really make much difference? I keep my wedges clean, hit a spinny ball (eg ProV1) hard, and sure enough it spins...
		
Click to expand...

Yes. With an older wedge, the ball rolls/slides up the club face so you get a higher launch but less spin. OK for a high flop shot, but you won't get the same level of check on pitches.

It's all relative though. Pro's are changing wedges every few months, as amateurs we won't notice it that quickly.


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 25, 2020)

sunshine said:



			Yes. With an older wedge, the ball rolls/slides up the club face so you get a higher launch but less spin. OK for a high flop shot, but you won't get the same level of check on pitches.

It's all relative though. Pro's are changing wedges every few months, as amateurs we won't notice it that quickly.
		
Click to expand...

I don't know... I'd be keen to try out new and old wedges against each other on a launch monitor.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 25, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			Do new wedges really make much difference? I keep my wedges clean, hit a spinny ball (eg ProV1) hard, and sure enough it spins...
		
Click to expand...

New wedges have sharper (fresh grooves) so you'll get that lovely zip especially with a premium ball. As the wedges age and the grooves get older the spin will reduce but I prefer that as spin becomes far more predictable and you can judge how far it'll spin and roll, especially on short pitches or chip and runs. On newer wedges you'll get a few that really dig their feet in, especially on a decent strike which I find harder to control and work with


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 25, 2020)

I get all of that in theory, but I would love to know how much difference we're talking about. I daresay that in my 10 handicap hands, the difference won't be worth £300+ for a new set of wedges.


----------



## rudebhoy (Aug 27, 2020)

TASCO BY BUSHNELL T2G TOUR LASER RANGEFINDER, FREE CASE AND BATTERY - £69.99

I'm happy enough with my S2, but seems like a good price and might be of use to someone

https://www.justgolfonline.co.uk/pr...-tour-laser-rangefinder-free-case-and-battery


----------



## timd77 (Aug 27, 2020)

I’m after some winter golf shoes if anyone sees any good sales going...


----------



## Mark1751 (Aug 28, 2020)

I saw on a ping social media post that you can get free arccos and 45 day trial by registering a ping club, Just put shipping of $20.


----------



## sunshine (Aug 30, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I don't know... I'd be keen to try out new and old wedges against each other on a launch monitor.
		
Click to expand...

There are some YouTube videos showing the difference on a launch monitor


----------



## howbow88 (Aug 31, 2020)

I've seen on with someone like Rick Shiels I think, but him and most of the people on YouTube are going to hit the ball better than I am.


----------



## RandomReload (Sep 4, 2020)

Druids Trolleys are back on pre-order again, a few friends have them and at £69 they are a steal!

https://druidsgolf.uk/collections/druids-golf-trolleys


----------



## pool888 (Sep 4, 2020)

Decent deal, but they don't looks a patch on the ones they were selling for £99 recently.


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 4, 2020)

RandomReload said:



			Druids Trolleys are back on pre-order again, a few friends have them and at £69 they are a steal!

https://druidsgolf.uk/collections/druids-golf-trolleys

Click to expand...

Nice bit of self promotion


----------



## RandomReload (Sep 4, 2020)

pool888 said:



			Decent deal, but they don't looks a patch on the ones they were selling for £99 recently.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I saw them in another thread, think they were a rebranded Clicgear?



GGTTH said:



			Nice bit of self promotion 

Click to expand...

I’m not affiliated with Druids unfortunately, I have a boring job in a legal advisors (we are the people that write and read the small print T&C’s for places lol).


----------



## GGTTH (Sep 4, 2020)

RandomReload said:



			Yeah I saw them in another thread, think they were a rebranded Clicgear?



I’m not affiliated with Druids unfortunately, I have a boring job in a legal advisors (we are the people that write and read the small print T&C’s for places lol).
		
Click to expand...

Only messing mate. Stuff does look decent, but I believe they purchase them from manufacturers and slap a Druids logo on. Many of the same trolley kicking about for cheaper with a different logo.


----------



## RandomReload (Sep 4, 2020)

GGTTH said:



			Only messing mate. Stuff does look decent, but I believe they purchase them from manufacturers and slap a Druids logo on. Many of the same trolley kicking about for cheaper with a different logo.
		
Click to expand...

Seems common with a lot of stuff manufactured in the Far East, there are loads of things on Amazon that are the same product just a different branding. I think the £99 trolley is the better of the two, although I was mistake and  it’s not a Clicgear clone but a Caddytek one.


----------



## big_matt (Sep 5, 2020)

When do the main sales typically start? Is it in the autumn or not till the new stuff comes out in feb at yhe pga show?


----------



## Blue in Munich (Oct 18, 2020)

Clubhouse golf offering 2 dozen Srixon AD333 Tour for £39.


----------



## petema99 (Oct 19, 2020)

Blue in Munich said:



			Clubhouse golf offering 2 dozen Srixon AD333 Tour for £39.
		
Click to expand...

If you don't mind random logos, you can get 2 doz 2019 "overprint" ones on ebay for £30


----------



## Canfordhacker (Oct 19, 2020)

howbow88 said:



			I get all of that in theory, but I would love to know how much difference we're talking about. I daresay that in my 10 handicap hands, the difference won't be worth £300+ for a new set of wedges.
		
Click to expand...

I dare say I agree, but I don't care coz I promised myself a new set and they are ordered!


----------



## howbow88 (Oct 20, 2020)

petema99 said:



			If you don't mind random logos, you can get 2 doz 2019 "overprint" ones on ebay for £30
		
Click to expand...

I love finding random logo balls on the course, or something like 'Happy Birthday Clive!' on a band new ProV1.

Yeah, many happy returns mate


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Oct 20, 2020)

Anyone looking for cheap decent fleece lined or water resistant trousers for the winter?

https://www.chums.co.uk/menswear/trousers


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 8, 2020)

I know there's a few on here who like their Oakley's for golf. 
Seems like a decent deal. 
Oakley Targetline Prism Sunglasses for £63


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 8, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I know there's a few on here who like their Oakley's for golf.
Seems like a decent deal.
Oakley Targetline Prism Sunglasses for £63

Click to expand...

Top man .
Said I wasn’t buying anything but could not resist a bargin like them.


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 8, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			Top man .
Said I wasn’t buying anything but could not resist a bargin like them.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting to see the prizm golf glasses. Was unaware of them. Anyone recommend? Thanks


----------



## Jacko_G (Nov 8, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I know there's a few on here who like their Oakley's for golf.
Seems like a decent deal.
Oakley Targetline Prism Sunglasses for £63

Click to expand...

And you can also use then when you dress up as Buddy Holly!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And you can also use then when you dress up as Buddy Holly!
		
Click to expand...

Yes I know a few of his.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 9, 2020)

FELL75 said:



			Interesting to see the prizm golf glasses. Was unaware of them. Anyone recommend? Thanks
		
Click to expand...

They don’t make that much difference imo than a good sunglasses lens.
It’s minuscule and might be detectable by a light meter but by golfers ????


----------



## MendieGK (Nov 9, 2020)

Don’t know if anyone fancies a clothing bargain but we’re clearing out our remaining stock.
polo - jumper and hat for £25


__
		http://instagr.am/p/CHXvdCpl5xP/


----------



## YorkshireStu (Nov 9, 2020)

Masters orange castle tees have been dropped to 95p on Amazon. Not big money but a decent relative saving against the £1.85 they were listed for before.


----------



## Fade and Die (Nov 9, 2020)

Jacko_G said:



			And you can also use then when you dress up as Buddy Holly!
		
Click to expand...

Oh boy!


----------



## casuk (Nov 9, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			Masters orange castle tees have been dropped to 95p on Amazon. Not big money but a decent relative saving against the £1.85 they were listed for before.
		
Click to expand...

95p think I'll wait untill the black friday sales might come down a bit 😆


----------



## chimpo1 (Nov 9, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I know there's a few on here who like their Oakley's for golf.
Seems like a decent deal.
Oakley Targetline Prism Sunglasses for £63

Click to expand...

You get 8.8% cash back if you buy them via Quidco too.


----------



## niceboy (Nov 9, 2020)

Two pairs of merino walking socks , from M&M on Friday , not here yet, so plenty time to cut my toenails , I was given a pair of long wool socks , which are amazing at keeping your legs warm , but the toes go through in a flash !


----------



## Redtraveller (Nov 10, 2020)

Adidas taking 35% off when ordering via the app apparently


----------



## hovis (Nov 10, 2020)

Redtraveller said:



			Adidas taking 35% off when ordering via the app apparently
		
Click to expand...

Not showing anything on their app


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 10, 2020)

Robster59 said:



			I know there's a few on here who like their Oakley's for golf.
Seems like a decent deal.
Oakley Targetline Prism Sunglasses for £63

Click to expand...

These arrived today from Italy.
Great service I must say.
Really nice glasses , absolute bargain thank you again Sir.


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 10, 2020)

Just had a look on the hot deals UK site as the original Adidas deal was on there. Cannot find it now but Theresa stonking deal for a Calvin Klein coat at. Out you golf and an even better deal for Acqua di Parma if you wanna smell nice on the course 🤔😉


----------



## Redtraveller (Nov 10, 2020)

hovis said:



			Not showing anything on their app
		
Click to expand...

it’s didn’t say anything on the app but it discounted by 35% when you went to checkout. It’s ended now though


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 11, 2020)

Tashyboy said:



*Just had a look on the hot deals UK site* as the original Adidas deal was on there. Cannot find it now but Theresa stonking deal for a Calvin Klein coat at. Out you golf and an even better deal for Acqua di Parma if you wanna smell nice on the course 🤔😉
		
Click to expand...

It's a good but dangerous site as you can get some great bargains on there but you probably finish up spending more than you should on more items. 
I had no plans to buy sunglasses but did eventually go for the Oakleys.  I've never spent that much on any eyewear!


----------



## hairball_89 (Nov 14, 2020)

Druids Golf have all of their mid-layers at £35 or less down from upwards of £55. I'm very tempted. Have a few t-shirts and a pair of trousers and everything is excellent quality. 

https://druidsgolf.uk/collections/mens-midlayers


----------



## Smiffy (Nov 15, 2020)

niceboy said:



			Two pairs of merino walking socks , from M&M on Friday , not here yet
		
Click to expand...

I wouldn't want them if they're that slow.....


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 15, 2020)

Picked up a Mileseey range finder. Watched a few reviews, and they seemed to rave about it. Only £100 for a fully featured device....so we’ll see how it is when it turns up!


----------



## Papas1982 (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Sim Max drivers 359 at Golf Gear Direct
		
Click to expand...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402443490286

£325 here..


----------



## hovis (Nov 15, 2020)

Papas1982 said:



https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/402443490286

£325 here..
		
Click to expand...

That's because the sim2 is on the horizon


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 15, 2020)

hovis said:



			That's because the sim2 is on the horizon
		
Click to expand...

Already? TaylorMade are ridiculous.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Already? TaylorMade are ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

You'll know it's gone too far when Crow turns up next year with an M1 driver!


----------



## OneEyeRon (Nov 15, 2020)

Orikoru said:



			Already? TaylorMade are ridiculous.
		
Click to expand...

I can't remember a year when they didn't release a new driver though!


----------



## DanFST (Nov 15, 2020)

Traminator said:



			Wow, nice 👍
Shame the Senior flex is sold out 😢
		
Click to expand...

I sold the stock shaft for a decent wedge on ebay, got a nice upgrade with the money!


----------



## howbow88 (Nov 15, 2020)

£320 just still seems so much to me


----------



## niceboy (Nov 16, 2020)

Smiffy said:



			I wouldn't want them if they're that slow.....
		
Click to expand...

When they did come , one pair was ok but the other was a child's pair , emailed them and they replied immediately with free postage to return them and the offer of a refund or replacement, still awaiting the replacement!


----------



## Foxholer (Nov 16, 2020)

Just had an email from CG Discount Golf (Carlisle) with reductions for 'Ex Display' TM kit.
I've dealt with these guys with no problems and even been to/purchased from their store a couple of times.


----------



## rudebhoy (Nov 16, 2020)

2 dozen AD333s for £27 from Affordable Golf ebay clearance outlet. Will hopefully see me through to Spring.

Code PURCHASE20 gets you 20% off there until 19/11.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 16, 2020)

hovis said:



			That's because the sim2 is on the horizon
		
Click to expand...

They are so ugly


----------



## BennyBoy85 (Nov 16, 2020)

rudebhoy said:



			2 dozen AD333s for £27 from Affordable Golf ebay clearance outlet. Will hopefully see me through to Spring.

Code PURCHASE20 gets you 20% off there until 19/11.
		
Click to expand...

I took advantage of this offer on Friday and they arrived today via DPD. Great service and price.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 16, 2020)

Still looking at the Foremost site which our pro uses. A Ping milled Anser blade on there but I am reluctant to pull the trigger without hitting one in person. Very user un-friendly website though


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 18, 2020)

Samsung Galaxy Watch looks to be £100 off at a few places, down to £229 now. Not really sure how it performs though.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 12, 2020)

Our Pro Shop is having a 12 days of Christmas sale. Today is shoes. I don't need any (thank goodness).  
*Gents Pro SL - Were £150 Now Only £105*
*Gents Hydrolite - Were £100 Now Only £75*
*Gents Skechers - Were £99 Now Only £69*
*Gents Callaway - Were £70 Now Only £49 *
*Ladies Pro SL - Were £135 Now Only £95 *
*Ladies Arc - Were £80 Now Only £56*
*Ladies Skechers - Were £99 Now Only £69*
*Ladies Callaway - Were £70 Now Only £49*


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 12, 2020)

Honma Future XX golf balls. Reduced from £53 to £29 in AG, minus my £10 birthday voucher, picked up for £19. 

Played one yesterday and really impressed with it. Flew long in crappy conditions, in fact flew much better than the ProV1 I used today.  Good feel to it, especially around the greens and putting, good bargain for less than £30, and even better less than £20😀


----------



## Reemul (Dec 12, 2020)

Beezerk said:



			Samsung Galaxy Watch looks to be £100 off at a few places, down to £229 now. Not really sure how it performs though.
		
Click to expand...

I have had that watch a year or so, use the golf app Smart caddie, works well, not had any issues with it, no need to buy the pro version.


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 21, 2021)

Edinburgh Woollen Mill are selling off some Proquip stuff are reasonable prices.
EWM Proquip Clearance


----------



## funkycoldmedina (Feb 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Edinburgh Woollen Mill are selling off some Proquip stuff are reasonable prices.
EWM Proquip Clearance

Click to expand...

Great prices but not much left now unfortunately.😢


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 22, 2021)

funkycoldmedina said:



			Great prices but not much left now unfortunately.😢
		
Click to expand...

No, I could only get a couple of things.


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 22, 2021)

For anyone who's thinking of traveling this year.
MacGregor Golf MACTC003SD MACTEC Deluxe Wheeled Golf Travel Cover Bag - £19.80 at Amazon.


----------



## FELL75 (Mar 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			For anyone who's thinking of traveling this year.
MacGregor Golf MACTC003SD MACTEC Deluxe Wheeled Golf Travel Cover Bag - £19.80 at Amazon.





Click to expand...

Thanks. Good deal.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 22, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Thanks. Good deal.
		
Click to expand...

Has it got zips? Beware Macgregor zips!


----------



## clubchamp98 (Mar 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			For anyone who's thinking of traveling this year.
MacGregor Golf MACTC003SD MACTEC Deluxe Wheeled Golf Travel Cover Bag - £19.80 at Amazon.





Click to expand...

That will be great in 2022


----------



## DannyOT (Mar 23, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Edinburgh Woollen Mill are selling off some Proquip stuff are reasonable prices.
EWM Proquip Clearance

Click to expand...

Thanks for that link! 

I managed to get a waterproof fleece, windproof fleece and 2 polo shirts for £59. 

They only had a small left so let's hope these lockdown pounds disappear quickly.


----------



## Val (Mar 24, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			For anyone who's thinking of traveling this year.
MacGregor Golf MACTC003SD MACTEC Deluxe Wheeled Golf Travel Cover Bag - £19.80 at Amazon.





Click to expand...

Travel eh, that thing we used to do back in the day


----------



## Robster59 (May 4, 2021)

Motocaddy Z1 Trolley in Red at £79.20 with the ebay 20% off code.  Looks like a great price for anyone wanting a push trolley.


----------



## phils226 (May 5, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Motocaddy Z1 Trolley in Red at £79.20 with the ebay 20% off code.  Looks like a great price for anyone wanting a push trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Yea always worth trying the codes. I picked up the Wilson D9 Hybrid in the same way on Ebay from Affordable Golf reducing it from £149 to £119


----------



## Robster59 (May 12, 2021)

Shot Scope V3 Golf Watch @ £159.99 on Amazon


----------



## inc0gnito (May 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Shot Scope V3 Golf Watch @ £159.99 on Amazon

Click to expand...

That link takes me to macgregor travel bag lol


----------



## sunshine (May 12, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Motocaddy Z1 Trolley in Red at £79.20 with the ebay 20% off code.  Looks like a great price for anyone wanting a push trolley.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this 
I pushed the boat out a little further and got a Cube for £130


----------



## Robster59 (May 12, 2021)

inc0gnito said:



			That link takes me to macgregor travel bag lol
		
Click to expand...

Oops, amended lol.
Correct link here as well
I've decided to get one of these myself.


----------



## TheDashingBlade (May 12, 2021)

inc0gnito said:



			That link takes me to macgregor travel bag lol
		
Click to expand...

Looks like the link has changed... Shotscope v3


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 8, 2021)

Costco have got the Callaway Edge set back in for £485. They get good reviews.
Costco Callaway Edge Golf Set


----------



## FELL75 (Jun 10, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Costco have got the Callaway Edge set back in for £485. They get good reviews.
Costco Callaway Edge Golf Set

Click to expand...

My Brother got this set from Costco, pretty good deal. 👍


----------



## abjectplop (Jun 21, 2021)

Wilson Staff utility iron on Amazon Prime Day. Seems to be £169 everywhere else.


----------



## peld (Jun 21, 2021)

very very tempted even though im not sure im good enough for it.

did buy 24 Callaway Hex Soft balls for £25 on there though, should be decent enough bounce game balls


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 21, 2021)

abjectplop said:



			Wilson Staff utility iron on Amazon Prime Day. Seems to be £169 everywhere else.

View attachment 37152

Click to expand...

 You've just cost me £118 quid 🤦‍♂️


----------



## hairball_89 (Jun 21, 2021)

abjectplop said:



			Wilson Staff utility iron on Amazon Prime Day. Seems to be £169 everywhere else.

View attachment 37152

Click to expand...

You are a bad man. A bad man indeed. My wife will be very unhappy with you!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 21, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			You've just cost me £118 quid 🤦‍♂️
		
Click to expand...

Back up to £170, you've just saved me 52 quid! Thanks


----------



## phils226 (Jun 21, 2021)

HeftyHacker said:



			Back up to £170, you've just saved me 52 quid! Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Is this because you have to be a current Prime Member and if not loggied in as such it shows the higher amount?


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jun 21, 2021)

phils226 said:



			Is this because you have to be a current Prime Member and if not loggied in as such it shows the higher amount?
		
Click to expand...

No I think they only had a limited number for sale at that price and I managed to bag one at £118. Now I've just looked and it's back up to £170.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 21, 2021)

Garmin Approach S10 Lightweight GPS Golf Watch, Black £89 Amazon Prime Exclusive


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 22, 2021)

Callaway Hex Soft Golf Balls, White on Amazon Prime day


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 22, 2021)

The pro I use has just launched his new online shop. He'd been doing it a while but put more into it during lockdown. Don't know if the prices are good or not as I'm not on top of these things, but planning to make the most of the discount and order a few bits later today....

https://getthatbrand.com/


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 22, 2021)

Canary_Yellow said:



			The pro I use has just launched his new online shop. He'd been doing it a while but put more into it during lockdown. Don't know if the prices are good or not as I'm not on top of these things, but planning to make the most of the discount and order a few bits later today....

https://getthatbrand.com/

Click to expand...

The tagline of 'brand tags without brand prices' is questionable since his prices seem to be the same as other typical sites - the only difference being he only has one size of everything, ha. But there was a pop-up offering 15% discount on your first order, so that's something I guess.


----------



## Canary_Yellow (Jun 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			The tagline of 'brand tags without brand prices' is questionable since his prices seem to be the same as other typical sites - the only difference being he only has one size of everything, ha. But there was a pop-up offering 15% discount on your first order, so that's something I guess.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed - 15% isn't to be sniffed at!


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 8, 2021)

Lidl have golf gear in!  
Lidl golf 
12 pack of 3-piece "Premium" golf balls for £12.99 anyone?
Folding push trolley for £99.00 
And lots more!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jul 8, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			Lidl have golf gear in! 
Lidl golf
12 pack of 3-piece "Premium" golf balls for £12.99 anyone?
Folding push trolley for £99.00
And lots more!
		
Click to expand...

Had a quick look out of interest. They are offering 10 plastic tees for £0.99, or 100 bamboo tees for £2.99. That seems like a no brainer!


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			Had a quick look out of interest. They are offering 10 plastic tees for £0.99, or 100 bamboo tees for £2.99. *That seems like a no brainer*!
		
Click to expand...

Definitely. Who the hell needs 100 tees??


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 16, 2021)

Oakly EVZero Pitch Golf Sunglasses @ £57.60 with code.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 19, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Oakly EVZero Pitch Golf Sunglasses @ £57.60 with code.





Click to expand...

Don't know whether to thank you or curse you 

That price was too good to ignore for Oakleys, I've always found them excellent quality. But I really didn't need another pair of sunglasses...


----------



## slowhand (Jul 25, 2021)

PutOUT Pro putting mats are £35 on Amazon ATM. 
https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B0777137V2?psc=1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&ref_=chk_typ_imgToDp


----------



## DeanoMK (Jul 25, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Oakly EVZero Pitch Golf Sunglasses @ £57.60 with code.





Click to expand...

Absolutely gutted I missed this! DOH!


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 25, 2021)

DeanoMK said:



			Absolutely gutted I missed this! DOH!
		
Click to expand...

If I see any more, I'll post them on here and send you an IM.


----------



## slowhand (Jul 27, 2021)

Oakley EV Zero £72
https://www.sunglasses-shop.co.uk/oakley/evzero-pitch/matte-steel-0538


----------



## Robster59 (Jul 27, 2021)

PuttOUT Pro Golf Putting Mat £31.34 at Amazon.


----------



## Sobel (Jul 30, 2021)

I got an email from Vice, buy 5 dozen golf balls and get 1 dozen free.




*For every 5 dozen you order, we’ll add one free dozen of the same ball model on top. *It’s that simple: the more you buy, the more you get! *So act fast - our offer only applies until August 12, 2021*.

Use promo code: *FREEDOZEN*

CLAIM IN 3 EASY STEPS:

*1.* Hit the button above
*2.* Add at least 5 dozen of the same ball model to your cart
*3.* Use promo code FREEDOZEN at checkout and we’ll add the extras

*Enjoy the season!*
Your Vice Golf team

This offer is valid until August 12, 2021 when ordering at least 5 dozen of the same ball model and cannot be combined with other promotions. A maximum of four free dozen golf balls can be claimed within one order. Personalised orders will receive free golf balls that are not personalised.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Jamie23 (Jul 30, 2021)

Sobel said:



			I got an email from Vice, buy 5 dozen golf balls and get 1 dozen free.
		
Click to expand...

How much does this work out at for the 5 dozen?


----------



## Sobel (Jul 30, 2021)

Jamie23 said:



			How much does this work out at for the 5 dozen?
		
Click to expand...

For the Tour balls, for 5 dozen it’s £101.40+£4.99 shipping. So, £106.39 or £1.77ish per ball. With the free extra dozen, it works out to £1.48 per ball.

For the Pro (and Pro Plus) balls, for 5 dozen it’s £149.40+£4.99 shipping. So, £154.39 or £2.57ish per ball. With the free extra dozen, it works out to £2.14ish per ball.


----------



## Redtraveller (Jul 31, 2021)

Bought the puttout mat mentioned above now down to £25, bargain


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

Robster59 said:



PuttOUT Pro Golf Putting Mat £31.34 at Amazon.
		
Click to expand...

Price yesterday was £24.47, so I bought one.  I've had the PutOUT trainer for a while, so this will match perfectly.  Thanks a lot for the heads up!

Today's price - £55.28


----------



## Redtraveller (Aug 3, 2021)

Miller said:



			Price yesterday was £24.47, so I bought one.  I've had the PutOUT trainer for a while, so this will match perfectly.  Thanks a lot for the heads up!

Today's price - £55.28
		
Click to expand...

I was slightly disappointed when I saw the £24 price on Sunday having paid £25 the day before 😂 Great price either way. Just waiting for a bargain price on the mirror and gates now


----------



## slowhand (Aug 3, 2021)

Redtraveller said:



			I was slightly disappointed when I saw the £24 price on Sunday having paid £25 the day before 😂 Great price either way. Just waiting for a bargain price on the mirror and gates now
		
Click to expand...

I ended up cancelling my original order at £35, and ended up paying £27 a couple of days later, so I'm still happy


----------



## Miller (Aug 3, 2021)

I'm tempted by the mirror/gate, but I'm kind of running out of space in the garage to hide golfing gadgets now.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Aug 8, 2021)

Druids Golf doing upto 90% off until midnght tonight.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			Druids Golf doing upto 90% off until midnght tonight.
		
Click to expand...

You're a bad man 🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Aug 8, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			You're a bad man 🤣
		
Click to expand...

What could you find at 90% off? I gave up looking after going through a few pages.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What could you find at 90% off? I gave up looking after going through a few pages.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing but some bargains to be had still.


----------



## Cake (Aug 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What could you find at 90% off? I gave up looking after going through a few pages.
		
Click to expand...

Think it is only the sunnies that are that heavily reduced... 

https://www.druids.com/collections/sunglasses

but my order of some polos, shorts and a towel ended up with more than 50% off, so happy with that


----------



## toyboy54 (Aug 8, 2021)

Cake said:



			Think it is only the sunnies that are that heavily reduced...

https://www.druids.com/collections/sunglasses

but my order of some polos, shorts and a towel ended up with more than 50% off, so happy with that 

Click to expand...

Hmmm. That's strange...my PC 's security is telling me that that site is insecure and not to open the link??


----------



## Cake (Aug 8, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Hmmm. That's strange...my PC 's security is telling me that that site is insecure and not to open the link??

Click to expand...

Strange... nothing untoward at my end I assure you.

The only items that seem to be 90% discounted I saw were the sunglasses; didn’t check the whole site out though... if you google “Druids golf” and then navigate to accessories - sunglasses you will end up in the same place as the link is supposed to go


----------



## Slime (Aug 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			What could you find at 90% off? I gave up looking after going through a few pages.
		
Click to expand...

I was hoping to get one of their PLatinum Tours at 90% off.
They're at £19,350 per head!


----------



## matt71 (Aug 9, 2021)

Never heard of Druid’s but the prices look attractive , are their polos any good ?


----------



## The Fader (Aug 9, 2021)

matt71 said:



			Never heard of Druid’s but the prices look attractive , are their polos any good ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I think so. 

Numerous purchases - all good quality gear.


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2021)

matt71 said:



			Never heard of Druid’s but the prices look attractive , are their polos any good ?
		
Click to expand...

I'll let you know when my gear turns up 👍


----------



## HeftyHacker (Aug 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			I'll let you know when my gear turns up 👍
		
Click to expand...

I got one of their gilets for 20 quid and was very impressed. Wouldn't put me off ordering from them again at all, no experience of the polos though.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 10, 2021)

Sports Direct, yes yes I know, have got LOADS of Euro 2020 stuff they are dumping. Wales tops for a quid for example. Just postin'


----------



## Paperboy (Aug 10, 2021)

matt71 said:



			Never heard of Druid’s but the prices look attractive , are their polos any good ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes they are very good quality in my opinion. Always worth looking as they have loads of different deals going on.


----------



## matt71 (Aug 10, 2021)

Cheers for your replies . Not going to bother though as they do not offer refunds if you do not like or the items do not fit ( according to their website)


----------



## Beezerk (Aug 10, 2021)

matt71 said:



			Cheers for your replies . Not going to bother though as they do not offer refunds if you do not like or the items do not fit ( according to their website)
		
Click to expand...

Really,  where does it say that? Surely that goes against distance selling laws?


----------



## matt71 (Aug 10, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Really,  where does it say that? Surely that goes against distance selling laws?
		
Click to expand...

On their question section under returns :

In the unlikely event that you experience problems with any of the products you have bought from us,
please email contact@druidsgolf.com and once we are notified, we can advise you of the procedure.

All returns are eligible for a credit note or exchange.

Any items purchased in our outlet section are not eligible for exchange or refund - THESE SALES ARE FINAL (Unless the item is faulty).


----------



## Boomy (Aug 10, 2021)

matt71 said:



			On their question section under returns :

In the unlikely event that you experience problems with any of the products you have bought from us,
please email contact@druidsgolf.com and once we are notified, we can advise you of the procedure.

All returns are eligible for a credit note or exchange.

Any items purchased in our outlet section are not eligible for exchange or refund - THESE SALES ARE FINAL (Unless the item is faulty).
		
Click to expand...

If your purchase doesn’t fit or you don’t like them you can send them back for a refund within 28 days. If it’s outside the 28 days they’ll give you a credit note - both include sales items.
The bottom paragraph above means outlet specific items which are most likely end of line and heavily reduced.


----------



## matt71 (Aug 10, 2021)

Boomy said:



			If your purchase doesn’t fit or you don’t like them you can send them back for a refund within 28 days. If it’s outside the 28 days they’ll give you a credit note - both include sales items.
The bottom paragraph above means outlet specific items which are most likely end of line and heavily reduced.
		
Click to expand...

Oh righto thanks for that could not see this


----------



## hairball_89 (Aug 10, 2021)

Boomy said:



			If your purchase doesn’t fit or you don’t like them you can send them back for a refund within 28 days. If it’s outside the 28 days they’ll give you a credit note - both include sales items.
The bottom paragraph above means outlet specific items which are most likely end of line and heavily reduced.
		
Click to expand...

I have been extremely positive with my Druids support in the numerous threads that mention them. They pretty much fill my golfing wardrobe now. However, this hasn't been the case for me - I sent a hoodie back that I wasn't keen on and all they would give me is a credit note, and to use it, I have to email them with the code rather than put a voucher code in at check out or anything. It's not a big deal for me as I'm sure I'll buy something else from them soon, but the cash would have been nicer!


----------



## Boomy (Aug 10, 2021)

hairball_89 said:



			I have been extremely positive with my Druids support in the numerous threads that mention them. They pretty much fill my golfing wardrobe now. However, this hasn't been the case for me - I sent a hoodie back that I wasn't keen on and all they would give me is a credit note, and to use it, I have to email them with the code rather than put a voucher code in at check out or anything. It's not a big deal for me as I'm sure I'll buy something else from them soon, but the cash would have been nicer!
		
Click to expand...

They can’t do that unless it’s outside of the 28 days return period 🤔 They should give you a refund within the 28 days. I’d challenge them on that.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 14, 2021)

Regatta Men's Chandler III Breathable Waterproof Overtrousers - Navy £12.74 delivered with code @ Hawkshead
Seems decent for anyone looking for a low cost set of waterproof trousers.


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 2, 2021)

TaylorMade RBZ Soft Golf Balls 3 dozen balls for £34.99 at Amazon.


----------



## JonW (Sep 3, 2021)

Just be careful with these. If you look carefully at the picture of the ball they’re not the soft version - just the standard RBZ’s. My mate made that mistake and bought these balls last year.


----------



## IainP (Sep 4, 2021)

JonW said:



			Just be careful with these. If you look carefully at the picture of the ball they’re not the soft version - just the standard RBZ’s. My mate made that mistake and bought these balls last year.
		
Click to expand...

Interesting, I'd previously spotted the deal @Robster59 posted but fancied something a bit higher compression. Have they arrived Robster?


----------



## Robster59 (Sep 5, 2021)

IainP said:



			Interesting, I'd previously spotted the deal @Robster59 posted but fancied something a bit higher compression. Have they arrived Robster?
		
Click to expand...

To be honest, I haven't ordered any as I don't need them.  I just posted in case it was useful to anyone else.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 6, 2021)

Wars shaving cream. It's polish and brilliant. From make up £0.78 with free delivery by ups. How??? Got mine delivered today. Incredible


----------



## Slime (Sep 6, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Wars shaving cream. It's polish and brilliant. From make up £0.78 with free delivery by ups. How??? Got mine delivered today. Incredible
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link, please?


----------



## Brads (Sep 6, 2021)

78p to obtain your mobile number. Bargain


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Sep 7, 2021)

Benross waterproof jacket down to £36, looks like a decent deal. 3 colours still left but only size small. It’s showing as around £50, but it takes another 25% off when you add it to your basket.
https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/golf-c...oss-hydro-pro-x-waterproof-jacket-345497.html


----------



## banjofred (Sep 7, 2021)

I've been trying the new Bridgestone E12 contact balls. Bought a box a week or so ago for £25. Just ordered 2 more boxes, quite like them, and at £25 a box they might have just turned into my favorite ball.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			Do you have a link, please?
		
Click to expand...

Just Google wars shaving cream and it comes up. Well it did on mine. I bought my first lot in Poland as I'd forgot to take some. It's brilliant stuff.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2021)

Brads said:



			78p to obtain your mobile number. Bargain
		
Click to expand...

Just checked, it's not just an ad, it's on their website as well so ner.


----------



## Brads (Sep 8, 2021)

Yup . But they take your phone number when you buy.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2021)

Slime said:



			Do you have a link, please?
		
Click to expand...

Wars Shaving Cream Free Del


----------



## Neilds (Sep 8, 2021)

Brads said:



			Yup . But they take your phone number when you buy.
		
Click to expand...

What site doesn't nowadays?  You always have to register for an account and then get bombarded with emails for days on end!


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 8, 2021)

They have your number, either unsubscribe after the first message or block it if they keep messaging. It really isn't tricky. Take the bargain


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 8, 2021)

Lord Tyrion said:



			They have your number, either unsubscribe after the first message or block it if they keep messaging. It really isn't tricky. Take the bargain 

Click to expand...

 Delivered by UPS in about 5 days.


----------



## Crazyface (Sep 9, 2021)

Just switched to Virgins "flash Deal" of 4gb Data and unlimited calls and texts for........£6


----------



## Brads (Sep 9, 2021)

Footjoy pro sl for £116 from snainton was cheap enough for me today.
That 10% code still works


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 4, 2021)

40% discount code at Druids Golf until social media is back up and running, code is Doomsday. Get in quick 👍


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Oct 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			40% discount code at Druids Golf until social media is back up and running, code is Doomsday. Get in quick 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers mate, just ordered a black / grey hoodie. I'm getting down with the kids 😆


----------



## IainP (Oct 4, 2021)

☝️ obviously am too slow. Had a couple of things in basket, continued to look around. Item 1 increased in price so removed it. Shortly after item 2 increased also. Oh well saved me buying things I didn't need!


----------



## FELL75 (Oct 4, 2021)

Can anyone tell me how true the shoe sizing is? Thanks


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 4, 2021)

IainP said:



			☝️ obviously am too slow. Had a couple of things in basket, continued to look around. Item 1 increased in price so removed it. Shortly after item 2 increased also. Oh well saved me buying things I didn't need!
		
Click to expand...

The discount is applied at checkout not when you add to the basket.


----------



## IainP (Oct 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			The discount is applied at checkout not when you add to the basket.
		
Click to expand...

Yes I went the check out. It was the original price that kept increasing, so the price after discount also increased.
Suspect they have an algorithm monitoring views, baskets & sales which adjusts accordingly.


----------



## Slime (Oct 4, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			40% discount code at Druids Golf until social media is back up and running, code is Doomsday. Get in quick 👍
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella, two polo shirts are on their way!


----------



## Brads (Oct 5, 2021)

Yup, no trolleys or bundles in the offer though lol,, gotta try mind.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 18, 2021)

Sealskinz mens socks at £19.99 less 15% using code CLEAR15 at GoOutdoors.  Only available in S & XL
Sealskinz Men's Walking Thin Mid Socks


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 29, 2021)

Our pro is selling Skechers shoes at 30% off. 
Stewart Russell East Renfrewshire


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 29, 2021)

Garmin Approach S10 Lightweight GPS Golf Watch, Granite Blue £89 at Amazon.  1 day deal.


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 30, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Garmin Approach S10 Lightweight GPS Golf Watch, Granite Blue £89 at Amazon.  1 day deal.
		
Click to expand...

Nice cart of bargains there S!
You came into some lottery money??


----------



## adam6177 (Oct 30, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Garmin Approach S10 Lightweight GPS Golf Watch, Granite Blue £89 at Amazon.  1 day deal.
		
Click to expand...

Just wanted to say thanks for posting that up, my playing partner just last weekend said he was after a new watch. Sent him that link last night and he ordered straight away 👍


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 30, 2021)

Listening to ( The Great ) John Robertson on 'Off The Ball' with Stuart and Tam.....bet he can tell some stories!!
Think I may buy his book-'The games over when the fat striker scores' ( I think that's what he said
Some good stuff on air-seems a good guy......but someone that could handle himself


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Listening to ( The Great ) John Robertson on 'Off The Ball' with Stuart and Tam.....bet he can tell some stories!!
Think I may buy his book-'The games over when the fat striker scores' ( I think that's what he said
Some good stuff on air-seems a good guy......but someone that could handle himself

Click to expand...

If that’s the John Robertson who played  for Forest, I met him when he had his testimonial year. Lovely chap indeed.


----------



## Robster59 (Oct 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Nice cart of bargains there S!
You came into some lottery money??
		
Click to expand...

Oh I've not bought any of these. I just like to encourage other people to spend their money!


----------



## toyboy54 (Oct 30, 2021)

Tashyboy said:



			If that’s the John Robertson who played  for Forest, I met him when he had his testimonial year. Lovely chap indeed.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry Tashy....same name but different folk-and teams-funny though, pretty much the same body shape
No, the one I'm referring to is the former Hearts of Midlothian legend + a couple of other clubs, among them was a spell at Newcastle United!
Great wee scorer, had the great habit of being in right spot, right time-sometimes in the last minute!!
The J.R. you refer to earned himself quite a few pages in 'Old Big ead's' book as a slovenly, smoking, untidy, badly dressed tramp-who happened to have a wand of a left foot


----------



## Tashyboy (Oct 30, 2021)

toyboy54 said:



			Sorry Tashy....same name but different folk-and teams-funny though, pretty much the same body shape
No, the one I'm referring to is the former Hearts of Midlothian legend + a couple of other clubs, among them was a spell at Newcastle United!
Great wee scorer, had the great habit of being in right spot, right time-sometimes in the last minute!!
The J.R. you refer to earned himself quite a few pages in 'Old Big ead's' book as a slovenly, smoking, untidy, badly dressed tramp-who happened to have a wand of a left foot
		
Click to expand...

I could not of described him Better. He turned up with the European cup and the super cup. I had a Polaroid photo took for a quid. Picked up the European cup and nearly dropped it 😁 his face was a picture.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shotscope V3 GPS watch with tags £166.41 at Amazon.


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 20, 2021)

Taylor Made Pro 6.0 Stand Bag £74.99 at Amazon.


----------



## phils226 (Nov 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Shotscope V3 GPS watch with tags £166.41 at Amazon.





Click to expand...


----------



## phils226 (Nov 21, 2021)

I psted previously that also the Shotscope V2 looks good value at £69.90 from here at Online Golf and it includes 16 tags. Not for me as I love my Garmin Vivoactive but thought I'd post as someone may be interested and maybe a good Xmas present.

Here


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



Taylor Made Pro 6.0 Stand Bag £74.99 at Amazon.





Click to expand...

 I had a TM cart bag that didn't last six months so won't be purchasing this and as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as you can get for free from a phone app, then that's not really a bargain, unless of course it realigns your swing as you do it so that you strike the ball perfectly everytime. Does it so this? 
Sorry Robbo, I'm here so save people's money. I do it time and time again. Not that some listen. Sometimes you just gotta buy the shiny things


----------



## Yorkhacker (Nov 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as you can get for free from a phone app, then that's not really a bargain

You pays your money and makes your choice. Why does anybody pay £x for a sky caddie if they can get the same from a free app? Judging by your clubs, you prefer to spend your money on things other than golf equipment. Fair play to you, but not everyone is the same.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I had a TM cart bag that didn't last six months so won't be purchasing this and as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as you can get for free from a phone app, then that's not really a bargain, unless of course it realigns your swing as you do it so that you strike the ball perfectly everytime. Does it so this?
Sorry Robbo, I'm here so save people's money. I do it time and time again. Not that some listen. Sometimes you just gotta buy the shiny things
		
Click to expand...

I'm not telling people to buy things, I'm just pointing out deals. You may not like TM bags, others do. I have the Shotscope V3 and I'd rather use this easily from my wrist than hunt for a phone in the pouring rain on every shot. Horses for Courses.


----------



## timd77 (Nov 21, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I'm not telling people to buy things, I'm just pointing out deals. You may not like TM bags, others do. I have the Shotscope V3 and I'd rather use this easily from my wrist than hunt for a phone in the pouring rain on every shot. Horses for Courses.
		
Click to expand...

My ‘free’ app failed on me today. I’ve always been of the mind that an Apple Watch plus an app (hole19 for me) prevents the need for a golf specific device. But that’s probably 3 times this year that I’ve spent the first couple of holes fiddling around trying to get a round going on my watch and given up in the end, and I’m now set on getting a golf watch.

V3 looks decent value with the scoring and stats it provides 👍🏻


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 21, 2021)

timd77 said:



			My ‘free’ app failed on me today. I’ve always been of the mind that an Apple Watch plus an app (hole19 for me) prevents the need for a golf specific device. But that’s probably 3 times this year that I’ve spent the first couple of holes fiddling around trying to get a round going on my watch and given up in the end, and I’m now set on getting a golf watch.

V3 looks decent value with the scoring and stats it provides 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

I found the free app worked well for years ... I used to use gamegolf on Apple watch or hole 19.. it's when Apple watch decided to go did I think I'll just get a golf watch 

No harm in treating yourself now and again 

Free apps are great but no harm in a watch 

Lots of people I know have Garmin watches for like running which double as a golf watch as the tech is just there


----------



## Slime (Nov 21, 2021)

timd77 said:



			My ‘free’ app failed on me today. I’ve always been of the mind that an Apple Watch plus an app (hole19 for me) prevents the need for a golf specific device. But that’s probably 3 times this year that I’ve spent the first couple of holes fiddling around trying to get a round going on my watch and given up in the end, and I’m now set on getting a golf watch.

V3 looks decent value with the scoring and stats it provides 👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Skydroid is your friend.
It's been on my phone for years and has, so far, been absolutely faultless.
It even gives you the facility of mapping courses yourself!


----------



## casuk (Nov 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Skydroid is your friend.
It's been on my phone for years and has, so far, been absolutely faultless.
It even gives you the facility of mapping courses yourself!
		
Click to expand...

Like that mapping of own courses would be good to map winter greens on some I play more often


----------



## timd77 (Nov 21, 2021)

Slime said:



			Skydroid is your friend.
It's been on my phone for years and has, so far, been absolutely faultless.
It even gives you the facility of mapping courses yourself!
		
Click to expand...

The one I’ve got is usually on but every now and then it lets me down. Missus has been bugging me to let her know what I want for Christmas so I might as well take the plunge on a proper golf watch…


----------



## Boomy (Nov 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I had a TM cart bag that didn't last six months so won't be purchasing this and as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as you can get for free from a phone app, then that's not really a bargain, unless of course it realigns your swing as you do it so that you strike the ball perfectly everytime. Does it so this?
Sorry Robbo, I'm here so save people's money. I do it time and time again. Not that some listen. Sometimes you just gotta buy the shiny things
		
Click to expand...

I seem to remember a few posts from you a short while ago making poor excuses for losing a competition and over hitting to greens? Why? because one of your free apps wasn’t working right…. (I’ve never had any issues with my Garmin watch mapping 🤔) 

To a person shopping for a bag, or a watch these may well be a bargain and something they were looking for! Nobody is forcing you to read the thread or buy anything shared on it. What a walloper!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I had a TM cart bag that didn't last six months so won't be purchasing this and as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as *you can get for free from a phone app, *then that's not really a bargain, unless of course it realigns your swing as you do it so that you strike the ball perfectly everytime. Does it so this?
Sorry Robbo, I'm here so save people's money. I do it time and time again. Not that some listen. Sometimes you just gotta buy the shiny things
		
Click to expand...

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/beware-golf-apps.110270/

maybe you should buy a better GPS after having issues with your free one


----------



## steadyon (Nov 21, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I had a TM cart bag that didn't last six months so won't be purchasing this and as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as you can get for free from a phone app, then that's not really a bargain, unless of course it realigns your swing as you do it so that you strike the ball perfectly everytime. Does it so this?
Sorry Robbo, I'm here so save people's money. I do it time and time again. Not that some listen. Sometimes you just gotta buy the shiny things
		
Click to expand...

You might not by it but that is still a decent bargain for folks who want one.  It’s a lot less than my Garmin watch.  I’ve tried now app on phone and watch, both work but I hate looking at that damn phone every 10 minutes, a quick glance down at the watch is so convenient.  Is worth £250, well, it is to me.


----------



## phils226 (Nov 22, 2021)

steadyon said:



			You might not by it but that is still a decent bargain for folks who want one.  It’s a lot less than my Garmin watch.  I’ve tried now app on phone and watch, both work but I hate looking at that damn phone every 10 minutes, a quick glance down at the watch is so convenient.  Is worth £250, well, it is to me.
		
Click to expand...

I have the Garimin Music Vivoactive - It's not only brilliant for golf but I can listen to podcasts and songs when runnung without taking me phone with me. For my golf I can replay the round after using the Connect software. I too hated previously constantly getting my phone out with the Free Apps. Idefinitely had my money's worth with my Garmin watch


----------



## adasko (Nov 22, 2021)

Gamola golf in Aberdeen got decent bargains in store. Got some Galvin Greens waterproofs for almost half price.


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 22, 2021)

adasko said:



			Gamola golf in Aberdeen got decent bargains in store. Got some Galvin Greens waterproofs for almost half price.
		
Click to expand...

Shame it's not on their website! 👍


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

If anyone's looking for water bottles, I just looked at Chilly's and they're doing a Black Friday sale. I've got two 750ml bottles (for me and for the wife) for £17.50 each. Colour dependant, as some colours are cheaper than others.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 22, 2021)

Looking to fill your hip flasks?

My local Tesco today had Dalwinnie, Old Pulteney, Glenmorangie etc all at £25 a 70cl bottle. Famous Grouse £16 a litre bottle.
Also, any 6 bottles of wine gets you 25% off.

Trolley got rather heavy today.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2021)

Robster59 said:



			I'm not telling people to buy things, I'm just pointing out deals. You may not like TM bags, others do. I have the Shotscope V3 and I'd rather use this easily from my wrist than hunt for a phone in the pouring rain on every shot. Horses for Courses.
		
Click to expand...

 it's very hard to make a post sound like you're being friendly.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 22, 2021)

Boomy said:



			I seem to remember a few posts from you a short while ago making poor excuses for losing a competition and over hitting to greens? Why? because one of your free apps wasn’t working right…. (I’ve never had any issues with my Garmin watch mapping 🤔)

To a person shopping for a bag, or a watch these may well be a bargain and something they were looking for! Nobody is forcing you to read the thread or buy anything shared on it. What a walloper!
		
Click to expand...

A what now? THat's a new one?....and agreed I did, but I've found out why and had it all corrected. I'm all good now.  

Also, I'm only saying. Not posting to have a row or anything.


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			If anyone's looking for water bottles, I just looked at Chilly's and they're doing a Black Friday sale. I've got two 750ml bottles (for me and for the wife) for £17.50 each. Colour dependant, as some colours are cheaper than others.
		
Click to expand...

Did you go for the nice bright pink one? Lol


----------



## DRW (Nov 22, 2021)

Bought some cheap waterproof callaway shoes. Good news there are waterproof, bad news they like my ankle to much and decide to have a bite off them!


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 22, 2021)

pauljames87 said:



			Did you go for the nice bright pink one? Lol
		
Click to expand...

Pink one for her (will be wrapped as Christmas present..) and purple one for me. 😁


----------



## pauljames87 (Nov 22, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			Pink one for her (will be wrapped as Christmas present..) and purple one for me. 😁
		
Click to expand...

Could have maned it up a bit? Lol I had to pay the £2.5 extra for gray lol


----------



## BiMGuy (Nov 22, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			I had a TM cart bag that didn't last six months so won't be purchasing this and as for a watch costing 160 notes that gives the same info as you can get for free from a phone app, then that's not really a bargain, unless of course it realigns your swing as you do it so that you strike the ball perfectly everytime. Does it so this?
Sorry Robbo, I'm here so save people's money. I do it time and time again. Not that some listen. Sometimes you just gotta buy the shiny things
		
Click to expand...

Wish I’d read this before buying an Apple Watch at the weekend. 🙄


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2021)

Druids golf are having a 95% off sale this Friday, you need to pre register to get the code.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Druids golf are having a 95% off sale this Friday, you need to pre register to get the code.
		
Click to expand...

Ssshh, don't go telling everyone. My sizes will have all gone then and I'll be left with the County Golf 4 XL sizes only .

It does look like being a tempting sale. They have been teasing upcoming sale items each day and I'm drawn in.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Druids golf are having a 95% off sale this Friday, you need to pre register to get the code.
		
Click to expand...

You have to give them your phone number as well though? Not sure I like that. Can you get away with sticking a fake number in?


----------



## chrisd (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			You have to give them your phone number as well though? Not sure I like that. Can you get away with sticking a fake number in? 

Click to expand...

It does say that by giving your mobile number you agree to receiving texts and emails - I try not to get texts where possible from all and sundry


----------



## Robster59 (Nov 23, 2021)

You can usually opt out of these once the event has finished.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 23, 2021)

chrisd said:



			It does say that by giving your mobile number you agree to receiving texts and emails - I try not to get texts where possible from all and sundry
		
Click to expand...

I put a fake number in and they accepted it. As long as I get the email it's all good.


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 23, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I put a fake number in and they accepted it. As long as I get the email it's all good.
		
Click to expand...

I gave them your number😋😂


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 23, 2021)

Looks a good deal but haven't had issues with returns I'm not going to risk it


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2021)

Has anyone ordered from https://www.golfonline.co.uk/ before? 

Good service etc?


----------



## spongebob59 (Nov 24, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Has anyone ordered from https://www.golfonline.co.uk/ before? 

Good service etc?
		
Click to expand...

I've used them in the past with no issue.


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I've used them in the past with no issue.
		
Click to expand...

Only the once. Pair of Oakley glasses. No problems as far as I can remember.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			I've used them in the past with no issue.
		
Click to expand...




FELL75 said:



			Only the once. Pair of Oakley glasses. No problems as far as I can remember.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers guys! Just thought i'd check before buying a £300+ driver!


----------



## JonW (Nov 24, 2021)

I have a sneaky feeling that they’re owned by American Golf. Might be worth checking out.


----------



## Bdill93 (Nov 24, 2021)

JonW said:



			I have a sneaky feeling that they’re owned by American Golf. Might be worth checking out.
		
Click to expand...

Theyre cheaper than AG, maybe thats where the bargains go!


----------



## abjectplop (Nov 24, 2021)

JonW said:



			I have a sneaky feeling that they’re owned by American Golf. Might be worth checking out.
		
Click to expand...

It's onlinegolf that are owned by AG rather than golfonline.....easily confused!!!


----------



## peld (Nov 24, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Has anyone ordered from https://www.golfonline.co.uk/ before?

Good service etc?
		
Click to expand...

yep
I have bought, and more importantly returned, clubs from them without issue - good service


----------



## phils226 (Nov 25, 2021)

These Nile Infinity G Golf shoes look decent with code GAME21 to reduce down to £28.85 and free delivery with Nike+ membership which is free to join


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Nov 25, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Has anyone ordered from https://www.golfonline.co.uk/ before?

Good service etc?
		
Click to expand...

Always a good service and no problems with returns


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 25, 2021)

phils226 said:



			These Nile Infinity G Golf shoes look decent with code GAME21 to reduce down to £28.85 and free delivery with Nike+ membership which is free to join


View attachment 39639

Click to expand...

Great post, just ordered some.
Thank you sir 👌


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 25, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Great post, just ordered some.
Thank you sir 👌
		
Click to expand...

x2. Thanks very much 👍


----------



## BrianM (Nov 25, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			x2. Thanks very much 👍
		
Click to expand...

X3 😂😂


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 25, 2021)

BrianM said:



			X3 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

Out of my size otherwise I'd have been on this like a tramp on chips! Great spot.


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 26, 2021)

Tried some Benross waterproof shoes on at AG. I'm size 8 and they were small. Tried 9 too big but comfy. If they did half sizes I'd have bought. Also, not a bargin but the womens stuff looked well good. They seem to have dropped whoever they stocked and gone with Ellesse. Lovely stuff. Much better than the mens dull stuff.


----------



## fundy (Nov 27, 2021)

Crazyface said:



			Tried some Benross waterproof shoes on at AG. I'm size 8 and they were small. Tried 9 too big but comfy. If they did half sizes I'd have bought. Also, not a bargin but the womens stuff looked well good. They seem to have dropped whoever they stocked and gone with Ellesse. Lovely stuff. Much better than the mens dull stuff.
		
Click to expand...

so what was the bargain? confused!!!


----------



## phils226 (Nov 27, 2021)

Shotscope V2 GPS Watch at Online Golf for £69.90 with 16 Trackeing Tags - Still available and although V3 now available this is less than 1/2 the price


----------



## Yorkhacker (Nov 28, 2021)

Up to 25% off on Sealskinz website with free shipping if you spend over £25. Ends tomorrow


----------



## Yorkhacker (Nov 28, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			Up to 25% off on Sealskinz website with free shipping if you spend over £25. Ends tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Think the stuff might be the same price on Amazon, but I'd rather go direct to Sealskinz and give them the money!


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 28, 2021)

JonW said:



			I have a sneaky feeling that they’re owned by American Golf. Might be worth checking out.
		
Click to expand...

AG and OnlineGolf are the same company, think GolfOnline are different.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 28, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			Up to 25% off on Sealskinz website with free shipping if you spend over £25. Ends tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Nice one.
Just got two pair of socks .
A skull cap for cycling
Waterproof cold weather cap.
It’s expensive sitting at home in the cold.


----------



## JonW (Nov 28, 2021)

Yorkhacker said:



			Up to 25% off on Sealskinz website with free shipping if you spend over £25. Ends tomorrow
		
Click to expand...

Ordered a second pair of waterproof socks and some gloves 👍


----------



## sunshine (Nov 29, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Cheers guys! Just thought i'd check before buying a £300+ driver!
		
Click to expand...

Bit late to the conversation, but I've ordered from them many times, and returned items as well, with no problems. 

They have a shop in north London, which isn't very large, but is attached to their warehouse so they can fetch anything in stock for you to try out. They also have a net with a simulator and fitting kit.

They aren't always the cheapest but they are reliable.


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 30, 2021)

Nike shoes arrived yesterday, they look spiffing but they are woefully small. I’m a size 9 shoe in everything but these are like an 8. Now so I return them or stick them on EBay 🤔


----------



## phils226 (Nov 30, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Nike shows arrived yesterday, they look spiffing but they are woefully small. I’m a size 9 shoe I’m everything but these are like an 8. Now so I return them or stick them on EBay 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Mine came today and I actually ordered a 1/2 size bigger and they are just about wearable. A lesson for the future with Nike shoes perhaps


----------



## sunshine (Dec 1, 2021)

phils226 said:



			Mine came today and I actually ordered a 1/2 size bigger and they are just about wearable. A lesson for the future with Nike shoes perhaps
		
Click to expand...

I just bought a pair of Nike Air Zoom Infinity Tour (bit of a mouthful), and a lot of the reviews suggested you needed to order half a size larger than usual. However I just ordered my usual Nike size 9 and they fit fine. I don't think they would suddenly change their sizing, unless they are making different sizes for different markets.

Is it possible that Nike make a slightly different shape in different regions? For example maybe research has shown that American men have wider feet than Japanese men. I've always noticed with clothing that American golf shirts tend to be more baggy around the midriff. I remember struggling with a Durex product in Asia which was much smaller than the equivalent in the UK.


----------



## rudebhoy (Dec 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



*I remember struggling with a Durex product in Asia which was much smaller than the equivalent in the UK.[*/QUOTE]

I've got an Indian friend who we used to wind up by periodically sending him this link.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/6161691.stm

He reckoned it was a load of rubbish!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 1, 2021)

Beezerk said:



			Nike shoes arrived yesterday, they look spiffing but they are woefully small. I’m a size 9 shoe in everything but these are like an 8. Now so I return them or stick them on EBay 🤔
		
Click to expand...

I'll have them if you want.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 1, 2021)

sunshine said:



			I just bought a pair of Nike Air Zoom Infinity Tour (bit of a mouthful), and a lot of the reviews suggested you needed to order half a size larger than usual. However I just ordered my usual Nike size 9 and they fit fine. I don't think they would suddenly change their sizing, unless they are making different sizes for different markets.

Is it possible that Nike make a slightly different shape in different regions? For example maybe research has shown that American men have wider feet than Japanese men. I've always noticed with clothing that American golf shirts tend to be more baggy around the midriff. I remember struggling with a Durex product in Asia which was much smaller than the equivalent in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Nike sizes are depend on the style/width.

My air Max 270 are a snug 10.5 but narrow. The air max 90 are a 9.5 and fit perfectly.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 1, 2021)

I have 6 pairs.I had to get a larger size! 

I'd advise a shoe stretcher in them for a little bit before your first round. Mine were absolute feet killers otherwise. 



sunshine said:



			I just bought a pair of Nike Air Zoom Infinity Tour (bit of a mouthful), and a lot of the reviews suggested you needed to order half a size larger than usual. However I just ordered my usual Nike size 9 and they fit fine. I don't think they would suddenly change their sizing, unless they are making different sizes for different markets.

Is it possible that Nike make a slightly different shape in different regions? For example maybe research has shown that American men have wider feet than Japanese men. I've always noticed with clothing that American golf shirts tend to be more baggy around the midriff. I remember struggling with a Durex product in Asia which was much smaller than the equivalent in the UK.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HeftyHacker (Dec 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nike sizes are depend on the style/width.

My air Max 270 are a snug 10.5 but narrow. The air max 90 are a 9.5 and fit perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah I'd agree with this. I'm usually a 10 in Nike but my Air Max 1G's are pretty tight. Wish I'd gone a half size or more up tbh.

Perfect for the range or summer days with a buggy but not ideal when walking 18.


----------



## Orikoru (Dec 1, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nike sizes are depend on the style/width.

My air Max 270 are a snug 10.5 but narrow. The air max 90 are a 9.5 and fit perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

I think it definitely comes down to width with Nike. I've had a few golf shoes and football boots from them, they are true to size but quite narrow, so if you have wide feet you'd maybe have to go up half a size to make them more roomy.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 1, 2021)

Orikoru said:



			I think it definitely comes down to width with Nike. I've had a few golf shoes and football boots from them, they are true to size but quite narrow, so if you have wide feet you'd maybe have to go up half a size to make them more roomy.
		
Click to expand...

I found football boots just as random. Premiers are true to size. I have a pair of 360 elite that are an 8.5. And a pair of mercurial vapor astros that are an 11. These are extremely narrow.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Dec 1, 2021)

Bought a pair of Skechers Pro 4 Legacy shoes from Hot Golf for £89.10 which included 10% off with code BF10. Haven't been able to find them anywhere else for less than £110, not even Snainton Golf


----------



## Dingy (Dec 1, 2021)

Cleveland Launcher Halo Hybrid 16 degree. £129 from Clubhouse Golf.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

My two pairs of discounted Sealzskins socks have arrived which means my feet will be dry this weekend and arguably more importantly they will match my golfing attire


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 1, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			My two pairs of discounted Sealzskins socks have arrived which means my feet will be dry this weekend and arguably more importantly they will match my golfing attire
		
Click to expand...

 Where from Martin ?


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 1, 2021)

spongebob59 said:



			Where from Martin ?
		
Click to expand...

Their website as part of Black Friday


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 2, 2021)

Can anyone recommend mittens that attach to a powakaddy? 

Old man wanted the heated motocaddy ones but theyre not compatible!


----------



## AliMc (Dec 2, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Can anyone recommend mittens that attach to a powakaddy?

Old man wanted the heated motocaddy ones but theyre not compatible!
		
Click to expand...

Will be interested to see the responses to this, the morocaddy ones I have do fit into the USB port on my powakaddy but was advised not to use to prevent possible damage to the battery, I therefore use a separate poweradd energy cell, they're lovely and warm


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 2, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Will be interested to see the responses to this, *the morocaddy ones I have do fit into the USB port on my powakaddy but was advised not to use to prevent possible damage to the battery*, I therefore use a separate poweradd energy cell, they're lovely and warm
		
Click to expand...

I saw a previous post about this - seems like its true!


----------



## AliMc (Dec 2, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I saw a previous post about this - seems like its true!
		
Click to expand...

Don't know if it's true or not but I certainly wasn't going to take the chance !


----------



## spongebob59 (Dec 2, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Their website as part of Black Friday
		
Click to expand...

Damm missed that one ☹️


----------



## howbow88 (Dec 2, 2021)

AliMc said:



			Don't know if it's true or not but I certainly wasn't going to take the chance !
		
Click to expand...

I never really know whether these warning are true, or just the manufacturer trying to convince customers to buy their own products/covering their arse if something does happen to go wrong. Like you though, I'm not sure I would take the risk. 

Saying that, I've used non Samsung USB cables to charge my phone for about a year now, and it works like a treat.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Dec 2, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			Can anyone recommend mittens that attach to a powakaddy?

Old man wanted the heated motocaddy ones but theyre not compatible!
		
Click to expand...




AliMc said:



			Will be interested to see the responses to this, the morocaddy ones I have do fit into the USB port on my powakaddy but was advised not to use to prevent possible damage to the battery, I therefore use a separate poweradd energy cell, they're lovely and warm
		
Click to expand...

I play with a lad who uses his motocaddy mittens on his powakaddy, he too uses a power bank to charge them.

Initially he bought them after seeing mine on my motocaddy trolley and when he first bought them he plugged them into his powakaddy, but they never really got hot compared to mine, he switched to the powerbank and now both sets seem the same heatwise.

I’ve no idea if it’s something to do with circuit boards or something else built in, but initially he thought he’d wasted his money until we plugged his set into my trolley to check them and they worked fine.


----------



## Bdill93 (Dec 2, 2021)

pauldj42 said:



			I play with a lad who uses his motocaddy mittens on his powakaddy, he too uses a power bank to charge them.

Initially he bought them after seeing mine on my motocaddy trolley and when he first bought them he plugged them into his powakaddy, but they never really got hot compared to mine, he switched to the powerbank and now both sets seem the same heatwise.

I’ve no idea if it’s something to do with circuit boards or something else built in, but initially he thought he’d wasted his money until we plugged his set into my trolley to check them and they worked fine.
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Paul! Very helpful!


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 2, 2021)

Sklz accelerator pro putting trainer instore Costco Leeds - £34.78
I don't know if it's available in other Costco's, but I see it's currently on Amazon at £46.75.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nike sizes are depend on the style/width.

My air Max 270 are a snug 10.5 but narrow. The air max 90 are a 9.5 and fit perfectly.
		
Click to expand...

This just seems weird. We all know that a size 10 will vary for different brands. But why would Nike make a size 10 golf shoe in different shapes? Bizarre!

I have Air Max 270G and they are tighter, but I think that is just the fit rather than the measurements. They are the same size as other Nike shoes I've had, but just tighter to slide on and grip your foot more because there is no tongue.


----------



## sunshine (Dec 2, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			I found football boots just as random. Premiers are true to size. I have a pair of 360 elite that are an 8.5. And a pair of mercurial vapor astros that are an 11. These are extremely narrow.
		
Click to expand...

With football boots my personal preference has always been to have them as snug as possible, so if anything I went half a size down. I noticed that when Nike moved in the direction of the slipper like fit they also went for snug fitting. Maybe that's why you had these issues, they don't work for people with wide feet?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 4, 2021)

phils226 said:



			These Nile Infinity G Golf shoes look decent with code GAME21 to reduce down to £28.85 and free delivery with Nike+ membership which is free to join


View attachment 39639

Click to expand...

Mine arrived today, cracking shoe for the money, my 4th pair of Nike golf shoes….
Im a 9 in every shoe and this one is no different, fits perfect 😂😂


----------



## Old Colner (Dec 4, 2021)

Bdill93 said:



			I saw a previous post about this - seems like its true!
		
Click to expand...

It is true, somebody at ours this morning was giving it look at my new heated gloves, I noticed they were Motocaddy’s, I looked down and saw the Powakaddy logo on his battery and stood back, he switched them on, they burst into life warming up nicely, all good till he pressed the button on the trolley and it did not move.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 4, 2021)

some bargains here fellas. 

Oscar Jacobson polos etc for about 25 quid each. 

https://www.oscarjacobsongolf.co.uk/collections/sale

I’ve already filled my boots so feel free to rinse it 😂


----------



## FELL75 (Dec 4, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			some bargains here fellas. 

Oscar Jacobson polos etc for about 25 quid each. 

https://www.oscarjacobsongolf.co.uk/collections/sale

I’ve already filled my boots so feel free to rinse it 😂
		
Click to expand...

Thanks,
Handed over email addy and got additional 10% off 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 5, 2021)

BrianM said:



			Mine arrived today, cracking shoe for the money, my 4th pair of Nike golf shoes….
Im a 9 in every shoe and this one is no different, fits perfect 😂😂
		
Click to expand...

my size has gone.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 5, 2021)

FELL75 said:



			Thanks,
Handed over email addy and got additional 10% off 👍
		
Click to expand...

I did that as well. Forgot to mention in my haste to spread the love 😂

Two OJ polos, a lovely mid layer and a Pair of shorts for £101. Can’t argue with that. 

Rrp would probably be north of £250 at least.


----------



## Steviefella (Dec 7, 2021)

Pxg 0211DC irons down to £75 each online at pxg.  
I made a half set up few months back to try, enjoyed them and now filling the gaps.  Good options for customising as well👌


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 8, 2021)

Steviefella said:



			Pxg 0211DC irons down to £75 each online at pxg.
I made a half set up few months back to try, enjoyed them and now filling the gaps.  Good options for customising as well👌
		
Click to expand...


Nuts that. 

Can pick up a set 3 all the way through to LW for £750 quid new. 

10 clubs for less than it would cost for 6 mizuno hot metals. 

I’ve a bag full of them so I’m biased (because they are lush!) but PXG represent the best value in golf right now IMO.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 8, 2021)

Continuing on the PXG theme the 0211 drivers are now down to £205.

Yes that is £205 for a brand new custom build driver with a 5 to 6 week lead time.

I got mine about 3 weeks ago and after half a dozen rounds I love it.

https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers/0211


----------



## peld (Dec 8, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			Continuing on the PXG theme the 0211 drivers are now down to £205.
Yes that is £205 for a brand new custom build driver with a 5 to 6 week lead time.
I got mine about 3 weeks ago and after half a dozen rounds I love it.
https://www.pxg.com/en-gb/clubs/drivers/0211

Click to expand...

Its my 40th next week and im going for a driver fitting at Scott Gourlay - ill certainly be asking about the 0211 especially if its still £205 and offers something better than my M6


----------



## peld (Dec 8, 2021)

tugglesf239 said:



			I’ve a bag full of them so I’m biased (because they are lush!) but PXG represent the best value in golf right now IMO.
		
Click to expand...

I'd challenge you on that - custom built Sub70 699s are £455 for 7 irons (4-AW).


----------



## tugglesf239 (Dec 8, 2021)

peld said:



			I'd challenge you on that - custom built Sub70 699s are £455 for 7 irons (4-AW).
		
Click to expand...

I’ve heard great things about sub70 and they were on my hitlist prior buying my last set of Vegas.  

There’s a good few straight to customer offerings these days Orka, new level and possibly even Caley

Respectfully though. Whilst all clubs essentially do the exact same thing, I’d argue that PXG operate in a slightly different market than Sub70 so still represent massive value. 

Either way. 

The OEM’s need to be careful as they are completely pricing themselves out the market currently. I’m glad there are a few disrupters in the market for us all to take advantage off.


----------



## harpo_72 (Dec 8, 2021)

Got my eye on a PXG 7 wood at £190 just need to get the funds in place 🤣


----------



## Brads (Dec 8, 2021)

peld said:



			Its my 40th next week and im going for a driver fitting at Scott Gourlay - ill certainly be asking about the 0211 especially if its still £205 and offers something better than my M6
		
Click to expand...

Would love to find out if his fitting fee is waived if the driver is only £205 !


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2021)

The driver at £205 direct from pxg is that price with only 2 shaft options.
All others are upgrades
Also with their std grip,  all other grips are upgrades.

If fitted into one of these at sggt
I'd be almost certain it won't be 205,  I've used sggt a few times now,  retail prices have no real bearing,  you're buying a hand made Saville row suit,  not an off the peg item

The 205 is a pxg direct to customer price


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Dec 9, 2021)

moogie said:



			The driver at £205 direct from pxg is that price* with only 2 shaft options.*
All others are upgrades
Also with their std grip,  all other grips are upgrades.

If fitted into one of these at sggt
I'd be almost certain it won't be 205,  I've used sggt a few times now,  retail prices have no real bearing,  you're buying a hand made Saville row suit,  not an off the peg item

The 205 is a pxg direct to customer price
		
Click to expand...

That is incorrect. There is a shaft choice in two different weights from four manufactures, Project X, Aldila, Fujikura & Mitsubishi, 8 shafts in total.


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2021)

How have PXG moved from being one of the most expensive brands a few years ago to now offering some of the lowest priced clubs?
Just seems odd to me.


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			How have PXG moved from being one of the most expensive brands a few years ago to now offering some of the lowest priced clubs?
Just seems odd to me.
		
Click to expand...

Clearing out old stock they couldn’t sell at the original price?


----------



## Crow (Dec 9, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Clearing out old stock they couldn’t sell at the original price?
		
Click to expand...

But even some of their new lines are on the cheaper side.


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2021)

Golfnut1957 said:



			That is incorrect. There is a shaft choice in two different weights from four manufactures, Project X, Aldila, Fujikura & Mitsubishi, 8 shafts in total.
		
Click to expand...

Both wrong

The fujikura option is £100 upgrade

I've not checked site lately
But once over there was only Aldila nv, or project x cb,  at no uncharged
As my mate purchased one when 1st released,  and that's all that was available at stock standard price
He paid 275 for it then too


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2021)

Crow said:



			How have PXG moved from being one of the most expensive brands a few years ago to now offering some of the lowest priced clubs?
Just seems odd to me.
		
Click to expand...

Possibly as to begin with,  purchasing in such low volumes from forging houses or the like,  that each unit was so much more?


----------



## peld (Dec 9, 2021)

moogie said:



			Both wrong

The fujikura option is £100 upgrade

I've not checked site lately
But once over there was only Aldila nv, or project x cb,  at no uncharged
As my mate purchased one when 1st released,  and that's all that was available at stock standard price
He paid 275 for it then too
		
Click to expand...

For a Stiff shaft, there are 10 options , 8 are n/c, 2 of which (Fujikura) are £100 upcharge.


----------



## peld (Dec 9, 2021)

Brads said:



			Would love to find out if his fitting fee is waived if the driver is only £205 !
		
Click to expand...

I'm certain his fee wont be waived on anything.
I'm doing this for the experience really. I have never been fitted for a driver, but i hit my M6 fairly well. I'd be surprised if anything gives me a huge boost in distance/accuracy (at least enough worth paying for)., but it helps give me insight in to some numbers, detail etc that might be useful if i upgrade anytime soon.


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2021)

peld said:



			I'm certain his fee wont be waived on anything.
I'm doing this for the experience really. I have never been fitted for a driver, but i hit my M6 fairly well. I'd be surprised if anything gives me a huge boost in distance/accuracy (at least enough worth paying for)., but it helps give me insight in to some numbers, detail etc that might be useful if i upgrade anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...


You will enjoy it for sure

I've only been for iron fittings in the past
1st time there was eye opener at attention to detail

Not just hitting various 7 iron shafts from a fitting cart at your local pros or AG
Big difference


----------



## moogie (Dec 9, 2021)

peld said:



			For a Stiff shaft, there are 10 options , 8 are n/c, 2 of which (Fujikura) are £100 upcharge.
		
Click to expand...

Yes,  my mate was just regular flex,  not stiff
Had choice of aldila nv 55
Or project x cb 50

More shafts been added since


Just as a side note
He bought without trying
Covid.....lockdown.....cabin fever
Gave it a right good go
But went back to his Ping G400,  off shelf purchase too

But the pxg is a good looking head


----------



## Brads (Dec 9, 2021)

peld said:



			I'm certain his fee wont be waived on anything.
I'm doing this for the experience really. I have never been fitted for a driver, but i hit my M6 fairly well. I'd be surprised if anything gives me a huge boost in distance/accuracy (at least enough worth paying for)., but it helps give me insight in to some numbers, detail etc that might be useful if i upgrade anytime soon.
		
Click to expand...

If you buy from him after a fitting his fee is taken off the purchase price.


----------



## peld (Dec 10, 2021)

Brads said:



			If you buy from him after a fitting his fee is taken off the purchase price.
		
Click to expand...

interesting.
Makes a TSI or SIM sound feasible.....


----------



## BiMGuy (Dec 10, 2021)

Nike Air Zoom Infinity Tour Shield or something along those lines. £108 from ASOS with the 15% off code. 
Looking forward to the grip from the 3 mega spike things.


----------



## DanFST (Dec 10, 2021)

I have lots of the regular infinity tours. The grip is fantastic. 



BiMGuy said:



			Nike Air Zoom Infinity Tour Shield or something along those lines. £108 from ASOS with the 15% off code.
Looking forward to the grip from the 3 mega spike things.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## peld (Dec 15, 2021)

moogie said:



			You will enjoy it for sure

I've only been for iron fittings in the past
1st time there was eye opener at attention to detail

Not just hitting various 7 iron shafts from a fitting cart at your local pros or AG
Big difference
		
Click to expand...

For the benefit of everyone, i went to Scott Gourlay for a driver fitting yesterday (40th Bday present). Was fitted by Ross.
I explained I was there out of curiosity as whilst id had some form of iron fittings before, I had never been fitted for a driver so wondered is there anything out there better for me.
Warmed up, then hit a few shots with my own driver (TaylorMade M6 9deg, Atmos Black stiff shaft 66g (stock), set stock 9deg).
He then lowered the loft (7.75deg) which opened the face and flattened lie and i hit a few more. This change made me hit a bit straighter as i was previously hitting out the toe. Was getting c270y carry rolling out to 290y (i think). 105/106 clubhead, 140-150 ball speed
Long story short, we tried a number of heads and shafts (TSI3, STZ, Radspeed, SIM2s, and some expense shafts) and we couldnt beat my adjusted driver. Lots of good shots and plenty close but my 3 longest and straightest where my own - a stock M6 that cost me £150 brand new!

We had some time at the end to look at 3 woods. I game an M6 3W rocket (14deg), Atmos Orange stiff (60g). Can hit it miles, but also often out the toe which makes it go left. Immediate observation was the shaft was too light, and i need to flatten lie/open face. but cant do it with that head. He recommended an Aldila Green 75g, that was set with a TSI3 13.5deg head. 

The recommended 3 wood presents a conundrum - its not a Titleist shaft option so will need to be built, £300 (after my fitting fee was taken off). It is a PXG stock shaft though, so could save £100 or so ordering 0211 or 0341, but have never hit the PXGs....


----------



## adasko (Dec 15, 2021)

peld said:



			For the benefit of everyone, i went to Scott Gourlay for a driver fitting yesterday (40th Bday present). Was fitted by Ross.
I explained I was there out of curiosity as whilst id had some form of iron fittings before, I had never been fitted for a driver so wondered is there anything out there better for me.
Warmed up, then hit a few shots with my own driver (TaylorMade M6 9deg, Atmos Black stiff shaft 66g (stock), set stock 9deg).
He then lowered the loft (7.75deg) which opened the face and flattened lie and i hit a few more. This change made me hit a bit straighter as i was previously hitting out the toe. Was getting c270y carry rolling out to 290y (i think). 105/106 clubhead, 140-150 ball speed
Long story short, we tried a number of heads and shafts (TSI3, STZ, Radspeed, SIM2s, and some expense shafts) and we couldnt beat my adjusted driver. Lots of good shots and plenty close but my 3 longest and straightest where my own - a stock M6 that cost me £150 brand new!

We had some time at the end to look at 3 woods. I game an M6 3W rocket (14deg), Atmos Orange stiff (60g). Can hit it miles, but also often out the toe which makes it go left. Immediate observation was the shaft was too light, and i need to flatten lie/open face. but cant do it with that head. He recommended an Aldila Green 75g, that was set with a TSI3 13.5deg head.

The recommended 3 wood presents a conundrum - its not a Titleist shaft option so will need to be built, £300 (after my fitting fee was taken off). It is a PXG stock shaft though, so could save £100 or so ordering 0211 or 0341, but have never hit the PXGs....
		
Click to expand...

If you buying from them after fitting are they taking full fitting fee off ?
Fancy some new irons myself


----------



## peld (Dec 15, 2021)

adasko said:



			If you buying from them after fitting are they taking full fitting fee off ?
Fancy some new irons myself
		
Click to expand...

Yes they do


----------



## jmcp (Dec 15, 2021)

peld said:



			For the benefit of everyone, i went to Scott Gourlay for a driver fitting yesterday (40th Bday present). Was fitted by Ross.
I explained I was there out of curiosity as whilst id had some form of iron fittings before, I had never been fitted for a driver so wondered is there anything out there better for me.
Warmed up, then hit a few shots with my own driver (TaylorMade M6 9deg, Atmos Black stiff shaft 66g (stock), set stock 9deg).
He then lowered the loft (7.75deg) which opened the face and flattened lie and i hit a few more. This change made me hit a bit straighter as i was previously hitting out the toe. Was getting c270y carry rolling out to 290y (i think). 105/106 clubhead, 140-150 ball speed
Long story short, we tried a number of heads and shafts (TSI3, STZ, Radspeed, SIM2s, and some expense shafts) and we couldnt beat my adjusted driver. Lots of good shots and plenty close but my 3 longest and straightest where my own - a stock M6 that cost me £150 brand new!

We had some time at the end to look at 3 woods. I game an M6 3W rocket (14deg), Atmos Orange stiff (60g). Can hit it miles, but also often out the toe which makes it go left. Immediate observation was the shaft was too light, and i need to flatten lie/open face. but cant do it with that head. He recommended an Aldila Green 75g, that was set with a TSI3 13.5deg head.

The recommended 3 wood presents a conundrum - its not a Titleist shaft option so will need to be built, £300 (after my fitting fee was taken off). It is a PXG stock shaft though, so could save £100 or so ordering 0211 or 0341, but have never hit the PXGs....
		
Click to expand...

You have similar clubhead and ball speed to myself but greater carry distance at 270yrds, what was the carry distance you were getting with your previous M6 settings and was there anything different about your ball flight (higher, higher/lower spin etc..) after your driver was adjusted ? Just wondering if there is anything I can learn from it. Thanks.

Cheers, John


----------



## peld (Dec 15, 2021)

The opening of the face change helped to minimise the draw spin when I hit in the toe, and the deloft reduced back spin a little to give me a few yards distance. Flights were fairly similar.
Obviously this is trackman carry, and hitting the same shot after shot. I doubt I’d carry 270 every time on course. Prob 250-260 is more realistic, but I have hit 300yrds a few times.


----------



## hovis (Dec 15, 2021)

BiMGuy said:



			Nike Air Zoom Infinity Tour Shield or something along those lines. £108 from ASOS with the 15% off code. 
Looking forward to the grip from the 3 mega spike things.
		
Click to expand...

I just got some infinity tour shields from asos for £105 from £160.  They don't look the best but they do what it says on the tin


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 16, 2021)

Cobra XL speed 10 piece golf set £479.98 @ Costco Trafford Park (maybe nationwide)
I know lots of people will make comments about starter sets but for some this will be just what they are looking for.


----------



## Tashyboy (Dec 21, 2021)

Golf support have “ Shop soiled vokeys SM8 “ at just below £90


----------



## Crazyface (Dec 23, 2021)

Bay leaf tree that looked pretty poorly at work. Managed to talk the shift leader to knock 75% off so got it for a fiver. It's now repotted and fully watered. We'll have some nice fresh leaves next year.


----------



## Robster59 (Dec 27, 2021)

Taylor Made Pro 8.0 Stand Bag
£88.00 at Amazon.


----------



## Brechin balata (Dec 27, 2021)

Ad: The Jordan ADG 3 Golf Shoe is now HALF PRICE!

ONLY £64.97 here => tidd.ly/3Hhpi5E

UK6-13
(RRP£129.95)


----------



## Brechin balata (Dec 27, 2021)

Brechin balata said:



			Ad: The Jordan ADG 3 Golf Shoe is now HALF PRICE!

ONLY £64.97 here => tidd.ly/3Hhpi5E

UK6-13
(RRP£129.95)
		
Click to expand...

https://tidd.ly/3Hhpi5E


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 27, 2021)

Anyone near Silvermere, the outlet store upstairs at the driving range has Peter Millar shirts half price (those of you who are XXL may find the selection is limited... )


----------



## Steviefella (Dec 28, 2021)

Brechin balata said:



https://tidd.ly/3Hhpi5E

Click to expand...

Thanks for that bud 👌


----------



## Brechin balata (Dec 28, 2021)

Steviefella said:



			Thanks for that bud 👌
		
Click to expand...

👍👍


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 28, 2021)

Frustrating day at Silvermere. Plenty of shoes in the sale but couldn't find anything to fit which was annoying. Managed to avoid the temptation to buy anything else as I went for shoes and anything else was buying for the sake of buying. Several nice adidas styles but even at size 9 they felt tight. Not much in the FJ that floated my boat and struggled to find any UA I liked.


----------



## toyboy54 (Dec 28, 2021)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Frustrating day at Silvermere. Plenty of shoes in the sale but couldn't find anything to fit which was annoying. Managed to avoid the temptation to buy anything else as I went for shoes and anything else was buying for the sake of buying. Several nice adidas styles but even at size 9 they felt tight. Not much in the FJ that floated my boat and struggled to find any UA I liked.
		
Click to expand...

HJS.....Thought that you had a direct line to Footjoy and were maybe even a 'preferred' shoe tester for them?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 1, 2022)

Anyone looking for balls, these are a steal at £19.99 a dozen. Both the TW-S and TW-X are the same price, excellent 3 piece ball. 

https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Honma-TW-S-Golf-Balls.html#SID=9403


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

Whilst not quite as good a bargain as the Honma balls above, and in my view not quite as good a ball as the Honma, I just spotted these in my local Costco. I’m sure there are a few on here that play them


----------



## BiMGuy (Jan 6, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Whilst not quite as good a bargain as the Honma balls above, and in my view not quite as good a ball as the Honma, I just spotted these in my local Costco. I’m sure there are a few on here that play them

View attachment 40401

Click to expand...

Are Vice balls still really bad for durability?


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Are Vice balls still really bad for durability?
		
Click to expand...

No idea I’m afraid, haven’t hit a Vice ball for a good few years. Just listed as an FYI for those that do😇


----------



## GreiginFife (Jan 6, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Are Vice balls still really bad for durability?
		
Click to expand...

The Tours are surlyn covered and so are quite hard and don’t suffer the durability issues. 
Pro, Pro Plus and Pro Soft are all urethane covers and whilst they have improved a huge amount they still suffer scuffing. Not quite as durable as. Pro V but, IMO, not too far behind now.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jan 6, 2022)

Went to the pro18 direct golf shop at shirebrook yesterday.I saw a couple of Oscar Jacobson tops I liked. Had a £70 voucher for Christmas.  Both tops were £140. I asked re price match having looked online. They did. I got both tops for £90.36. A saving of pence under £50. 😳


----------



## evolve528 (Jan 7, 2022)

Brechin balata said:



			Ad: The Jordan ADG 3 Golf Shoe is now HALF PRICE!

ONLY £64.97 here => tidd.ly/3Hhpi5E

UK6-13
(RRP£129.95)
		
Click to expand...

Damn they're back to full price now!


----------



## G1z1 (Jan 7, 2022)

evolve528 said:



			Damn they're back to full price now! 

Click to expand...

Wish I had seen this  how do these size anyone ? Might order a pair


----------



## jmcp (Jan 7, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			Wish I had seen this  how do these size anyone ? Might order a pair
		
Click to expand...

Sizes seem  pretty standard, I am a 9 in most shoes and the 9 in these fit ok, maybe slightly neat but they are leather uppers so I expect they will give a little after a few rounds. The biggest concern with them I have is after buying them, I came across some reviews on them and there seems to be an issue with them squeaking rather loudly after a short period of time, unfortunately I don’t expect to be wearing mines for a few months yet so won’t be able to test them out. Thanks.

Cheers, John


----------



## Green Man (Jan 8, 2022)

jmcp said:



			Sizes seem  pretty standard, I am a 9 in most shoes and the 9 in these fit ok, maybe slightly neat but they are leather uppers so I expect they will give a little after a few rounds. The biggest concern with them I have is after buying them, I came across some reviews on them and there seems to be an issue with them squeaking rather loudly after a short period of time, unfortunately I don’t expect to be wearing mines for a few months yet so won’t be able to test them out. Thanks.

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair and the squeaking drove  me mad for about the first 10 rounds especially on greens if it was a bit damp. Tried everything to get rid of it but it eventually stopped. lovely shoes through and so comfortable.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂

However, I did manage to get two pairs of Stromberg trousers for £30 each😁


----------



## Brechin balata (Jan 8, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			Wish I had seen this  how do these size anyone ? Might order a pair
		
Click to expand...

I bought a size 9 pair and would say they are true to a normal pair of size 9 Nike trainers


----------



## Jamie23 (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂

However, I did manage to get two pairs of Stromberg trousers for £30 each😁
		
Click to expand...

£50 for a brand new Sim driver? That’s unbelievably cheap


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Jamie23 said:



			£50 for a brand new Sim driver? That’s unbelievably cheap
		
Click to expand...

It is, but with the very light and whippy shaft it’s probably of use only to some old fellah with a swing speed of less than 50 mph.


----------



## Bobthesock (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂

However, I did manage to get two pairs of Stromberg trousers for £30 each😁
		
Click to expand...

£50?? At that price I'd of bought the lot and stuck them on ebay


----------



## Jamie23 (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			It is, but with the very light and whippy shaft it’s probably of use only to some old fellah with a swing speed of less than 50 mph.
		
Click to expand...

The Airspeeder shaft on the Sim 2 Max D drivers was 45g and they were going for £399.

Crazy they would be selling them off at £50.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2022)

Bobthesock said:



			£50?? At that price I'd of bought the lot and stuck them on ebay
		
Click to expand...

It did cross my mind.


----------



## Brechin balata (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂

However, I did manage to get two pairs of Stromberg trousers for £30 each😁
		
Click to expand...

Is the shaft interchangeable?


----------



## IainP (Jan 8, 2022)

Didn't think the SIM came with a 11 degree head


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂

However, I did manage to get two pairs of Stromberg trousers for £30 each😁
		
Click to expand...

Is this a mickey take? Even if the shaft was a plank of wood, it would still be worth way more than £50...


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			Is this a mickey take? Even if the shaft was a plank of wood, it would still be worth way more than £50...
		
Click to expand...

It was definitely priced at £50. There were a few to choose from.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 8, 2022)

IainP said:



			Didn't think the SIM came with a 11 degree head
		
Click to expand...

Maybe I have got the loft wrong as there were a few in the rack that I looked at. I picked a few up to look at to see if there were any with a stiff shaft. Unfortunately not because at that price I would have had one. Looks like my nine year old 910 will be in my bag for a while longer.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Jan 8, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Maybe I have got the loft wrong as there were a few in the rack that I looked at. I picked a few up to look at to see if there were any with a stiff shaft. Unfortunately not because at that price I would have had one. Looks like my nine year old 910 will be in my bag for a while longer.
		
Click to expand...

i think I'd have bought it and bought a shaft for it, even if you paid 100 quid for a shaft its still a bargain!


----------



## jmcp (Jan 8, 2022)

Green Man said:



			I have a pair and the squeaking drove  me mad for about the first 10 rounds especially on greens if it was a bit damp. Tried everything to get rid of it but it eventually stopped. lovely shoes through and so comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I did read a tip that stated that if you lifted the insole and put down talc powder that it cured the squeak, probably a load of rubbish but will try anything if they start squeaking lol Thank.

Cheers, John


----------



## Larry long dog (Jan 9, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂

However, I did manage to get two pairs of Stromberg trousers for £30 each😁
		
Click to expand...

That would have been £50 off, not £50!


----------



## G1z1 (Jan 9, 2022)

Mine came today, that was fast and I went one size up, glad I did feel nice on and a little space for when I wear they sealskin socks that are a little thicker.


----------



## Mike79 (Jan 9, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Cobra XL speed 10 piece golf set £479.98 @ Costco Trafford Park (maybe nationwide)
I know lots of people will make comments about starter sets but for some this will be just what they are looking for.





Click to expand...

Anyone know if these are still available? No starter sets showing on the website but wondered if still in store?


----------



## matt71 (Jan 9, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			Mine came today, that was fast and I went one size up, glad I did feel nice on and a little space for when I wear they sealskin socks that are a little thicker.
	View attachment 40440

Click to expand...

Look proper smart them


----------



## Bratty (Jan 9, 2022)

jmcp said:



			I did read a tip that stated that if you lifted the insole and put down talc powder that it cured the squeak, probably a load of rubbish but will try anything if they start squeaking lol Thank.

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Polish usually cures squeaking shoes if they're leather.


----------



## Steviefella (Jan 9, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Polish usually cures squeaking shoes if they're leather.
		
Click to expand...

Wee spray of PTFE, if you have any handy usually does the job 👌


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 10, 2022)

Mike79 said:



			Anyone know if these are still available? No starter sets showing on the website but wondered if still in store?
		
Click to expand...

I was in Costco two days ago (in Bushey) and saw these Cobra sets in there then.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 11, 2022)

Picked up some nice dry fit lime green trousers from Nike Outlet for £11. Would have had more but they only had one my size. Loads of 30 or 32 left.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jan 11, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Picked up some nice dry fit lime green trousers from Nike Outlet for £11. Would have had more but they only had one my size. Loads of 30 or 32 left.
		
Click to expand...

Lime green and nice is an oxymoron surely?


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2022)

Taylor Made M2 Golf Iron set - 5 to PW + Taylor Made Tour Lite Cart Bag - £429.00 at Clubhouse Golf
Add in the SW for another £60.


----------



## phils226 (Jan 13, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			Picked up some nice dry fit lime green trousers from Nike Outlet for £11. Would have had more but they only had one my size. Loads of 30 or 32 left.
		
Click to expand...

Hi. I couldnt find these on the Nike site - is this from an actual shop and if so, where?


----------



## sunshine (Jan 13, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Taylor Made M2 Golf Iron set - 5 to PW + Taylor Made Tour Lite Cart Bag - £429.00 at Clubhouse Golf
Add in the SW for another £60.






Click to expand...


How is this a bargain? Since the M2, TM have released loads more irons (M3, M4, M5, M6, other trunk roads, SIM, SIM2 and now Stealth). Plus the P series.


----------



## HomecountiesJohn (Jan 13, 2022)

sunshine said:



			How is this a bargain? Since the M2, TM have released loads more irons (M3, M4, M5, M6, other trunk roads, SIM, SIM2 and now Stealth). Plus the P series.
		
Click to expand...

I clicked on the link to see the full deal and noticed a free TM cart bag included. Not too shabby a deal if i say so myself.


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 13, 2022)

sunshine said:



			How is this a bargain? Since the M2, TM have released loads more irons (M3, M4, M5, M6, other trunk roads, SIM, SIM2 and now Stealth). Plus the P series.
		
Click to expand...

So you can buy a new set of these including the cart bag cheaper?  And are the newer, far more expensive models, really that much better?


----------



## Robster59 (Jan 14, 2022)

Garmin Approach S10 Lightweight GPS Golf Watch, Blue/Grey - £89.99 @ Amazon


----------



## big_matt (Jan 15, 2022)

srixon 1 said:



			Had a trip to American Golf in Bournemouth today. They had some brand new SIM drivers on sale for £50. A bargain if you want a driver with a regular 45 gram shaft, with a head loft of 11 degrees. Picked it up for a waggle and it had more flex than a fishing rod😂
		
Click to expand...

You sure these weren't just marked as £50 off? I was in edinburgh american golf last week and they also had a batch of sim2 drivers where you could see £50 on the sticker but when you looked at the full thing it said £399 then sale price £349 then listed discount = £50.


----------



## srixon 1 (Jan 15, 2022)

I just saw the  big £50 and thought that was the price. Maybe you are correct. Not really interested in Taylormade stuff so didn’t investigate too closely.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 15, 2022)

phils226 said:



			Hi. I couldnt find these on the Nike site - is this from an actual shop and if so, where?
		
Click to expand...

It's an actual shop. Don't bother with the Nike online. Google Nike clearance stores. There are a few. My nearest one is Talke Pitts Stoke-on-trent. Probelm is you have to go there on  a regular basis to find good bargins. And you never know what stock they've put out. You'd be amazed at the savings sometimes. People go there and spend hundreds of pounds and then sell it all on e bay. There is one seller based in Sandbach that is currently selling the same trousers as I have just bought for £11, for £34. Not a bad mark up.


----------



## Deleted member 3432 (Jan 15, 2022)

Picking up a barely worn Kjus ski jacket for my 8 year old for £30 on ebay.

Fingers crossed we get away mid March to use it!


----------



## Depreston (Jan 16, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Taylor Made M2 Golf Iron set - 5 to PW + Taylor Made Tour Lite Cart Bag - £429.00 at Clubhouse Golf
Add in the SW for another £60.






Click to expand...

the faces will cave in


----------



## G1z1 (Jan 17, 2022)

jmcp said:



			I did read a tip that stated that if you lifted the insole and put down talc powder that it cured the squeak, probably a load of rubbish but will try anything if they start squeaking lol Thank.

Cheers, John
		
Click to expand...

Mines started to squeak today and it’s loud lol I mean really loud. I will need to try the talc I think


----------



## Green Man (Jan 18, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			Mines started to squeak today and it’s loud lol I mean really loud. I will need to try the talc I think
		
Click to expand...

I tried the talc and every other tip I could find with no success. It just stopped after they were worn in. Took about 10 rounds.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jan 23, 2022)

Stopped off at Silvermere yesterday on my way home. No clothing sale in store, but the Outlet Store upstairs in the range had a ton of good deals on shirts. 40% - 50% off most of them, plenty available from all the big brands, a good selection in all sizes, picked up a nice BOSS shirt for less than £40.


----------



## jmcp (Jan 23, 2022)

G1z1 said:



			Mines started to squeak today and it’s loud lol I mean really loud. I will need to try the talc I think
		
Click to expand...

It could be worse, I have a really nice Sun Mountain carry bag that I have not used much due to tearing my rotator cuff last year but have used it 3 times in the last 3 days and it squeaks horribly, can‘t imagine carrying it and wearing my Jordans together, I will be persona non grata at the golf club lol

Cheers, John


----------



## pool888 (Jan 26, 2022)

70% off at County Golf warehouse clearance, warehouse items only and most of the nicer items appear to be either small sizes or ladies, but some good bargains to be had if they are your size.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2022)

pool888 said:



			70% off at County Golf warehouse clearance, warehouse items only and most of the nicer items appear to be either small sizes or ladies, but some good bargains to be had if they are your size.
		
Click to expand...

Annoying that I bought things when it was 40% and they've brought it down another 5% every couple of days since.  But in fairness I've checked now and there's nothing left in my sizes anyway. They were still there when it went to 50% though. *grumble*


----------



## pool888 (Jan 26, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Annoying that I bought things when it was 40% and they've brought it down another 5% every couple of days since.  But in fairness I've checked now and there's nothing left in my sizes anyway. They were still there when it went to 50% though. *grumble*
		
Click to expand...

Looks like a lot sold today alone, quite a few of the items I looked at this morning have gone already.


----------



## howbow88 (Jan 26, 2022)

I just got a few bits at 70% off. Adidas waterproof jacket for my brother, either for Christmas or his birthday - only £15!!! It was originally over £100 at full price. 

It's really difficult to justify buying golf gear at full price when this silly website sells last season's stuff, at silly prices.


----------



## Orikoru (Jan 26, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			I just got a few bits at 70% off. Adidas waterproof jacket for my brother, either for Christmas or his birthday - only £15!!! It was originally over £100 at full price.

It's really difficult to justify buying golf gear at full price when this silly website sells last season's stuff, at silly prices.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I buy about 90% of my golf stuff from County-Golf now. They've made so many other stores obsolete for me.


----------



## Crazyface (Jan 27, 2022)

pool888 said:



			70% off at County Golf warehouse clearance, warehouse items only and most of the nicer items appear to be either small sizes or ladies, but some good bargains to be had if they are your size.
		
Click to expand...

Got some for the wife and grandson!!! Quality stuff for peanuts!


----------



## Yorkhacker (Jan 29, 2022)

25% off some items at Sealskinz with code WINTER25


----------



## DaveR (Jan 30, 2022)

County golf are doing UA goretex waterproofs for £100 for jackets and £80 for trousers which is less than half price.


----------



## Brads (Feb 2, 2022)

Druids rain suits are £70
Usually £30 dearer with an umbrella that I don’t want so I’ve given them a go at the cheaper price.
That all black looks smart at least so fingers crossed.


----------



## Grizzly (Feb 2, 2022)

Have to say I'm wishing y'all hadn't introduced me to County Golf... Its just too tempting...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 2, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Have to say I'm wishing y'all hadn't introduced me to County Golf... Its just too tempting...
		
Click to expand...

I got some Sunderland trousers for £25 which has turned out to be a great buy as they've been fantastic over the winter and in the mud coming up great every time and no sign of fading. Shame they were on sale this week for £19.99. Still got some great stuff on there


----------



## C7usk (Feb 3, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Have to say I'm wishing y'all hadn't introduced me to County Golf... Its just too tempting...
		
Click to expand...

Lol... I'll 2nd that... I've never bought so much golf clothing... Everything I've bought has been spot on though and the value is amazing.... I now basically just walk about with golf polo tops on or off the course. Lol.


----------



## chellie (Feb 3, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I got some Sunderland trousers for £25 which has turned out to be a great buy as they've been fantastic over the winter and in the mud coming up great every time and no sign of fading. Shame they were on sale this week for £19.99. Still got some great stuff on there
		
Click to expand...

Ah, but you've had lots of wear from them already so worth the extra £5.01 that they cost you compared to buying them now


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2022)

This was in the golf Irritations thread, but seemed appropriate to re-post a ball bargain here;



chrisd said:



			Personally  I hated the Velocity no matter what price.

I've bought several boxes of the Honma  TW - X balls at under £20 per dozen. They are a 3 piece urethane ball that fly off the driver, spin well and feel (to me) like the  Taylormade TP5 ball. They also do an "S" version which I believe is softer, but I haven't tried it.
		
Click to expand...

Tried both the Honma TW-X & TW-S today; absolutely nothing wrong with them at the price, the S seemed very grippy on short pitches, both stopped dead from distance.  Well worth a look.

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/honma

Extra 5% off on 2 dozen or more at the moment.


----------



## chrisd (Feb 12, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			This was in the golf Irritations thread, but seemed appropriate to re-post a ball bargain here;



Tried both the Honma TW-X & TW-S today; absolutely nothing wrong with them at the price, the S seemed very grippy on short pitches, both stopped dead from distance.  Well worth a look.

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/honma

Extra 5% off on 2 dozen or more at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Have you played the TP5 - similar feel to me and I find them very durable. 9 consecutive pars with one yesterday!


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Have you played the TP5 - similar feel to me and I find them very durable. 9 consecutive pars with one yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

I have played the TP5 Chris and they do feel similar.  That said it's a very fine line between most of the premium balls that I've tried, with a few notable exceptions; I find the Chromesofts clickier than most, as is the Pro V1 left dash.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 12, 2022)

chrisd said:



			Have you played the TP5 - similar feel to me and I find them very durable. 9 consecutive pars with one yesterday!
		
Click to expand...

the Honma are half the price of the TP5 or there abouts. A really good ball for the price.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 12, 2022)

chellie said:



			Ah, but you've had lots of wear from them already so worth the extra £5.01 that they cost you compared to buying them now

Click to expand...

Good point well made but as we all know it's that nagging irritation of buying something and then seeing it cheaper. I agree that for the use they've had this winter they were worth buying


----------



## Robster59 (Feb 22, 2022)

Taylor Made Pro 8.0 Stand Bag in Black and Red - £72.51 at Amazon


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 23, 2022)

https://www.sportpursuit.com/ have some decent bargains on offer today. On the golf specific front they have a fair bit of Stuburt gear, with shirts from about £11, and sweaters from £19 if anyone is interested. They also have a lot of base layer gear from the likes of Under Armour and a host of Scandinavian ski companies, also gear from Sealskinz, Vans and FatFace amongst others. 

You have to subscribe to get their offers, but it's free. I don't get inundated with email from them as you can tailor the news letters, I have the options set to golf only on a weekly basis.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 23, 2022)

Grizzly said:



			Have to say I'm wishing y'all hadn't introduced me to County Golf... Its just too tempting...
		
Click to expand...

I had to unsubscribe from their emails to stop being tempted. Need some new gear now though so time to have a look again.


----------



## Dando (Feb 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



https://www.sportpursuit.com/ have some decent bargains on offer today. On the golf specific front they have a fair bit of Stuburt gear, with shirts from about £11, and sweaters from £19 if anyone is interested. They also have a lot of base layer gear from the likes of Under Armour and a host of Scandinavian ski companies, also gear from Sealskinz, Vans and FatFace amongst others. 

You have to subscribe to get their offers, but it's free. I don't get inundated with email from them as you can tailor the news letters, I have the options set to golf only on a weekly basis.
		
Click to expand...

I’ve bought several bits from them. 2 pairs of NB trainers and an Oscar Jacobson golf top


----------



## golfbluecustard (Feb 23, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve bought several bits from them. 2 pairs of NB trainers and an Oscar Jacobson golf top
		
Click to expand...

Just signed up, this could get expensive 😂


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			This was in the golf Irritations thread, but seemed appropriate to re-post a ball bargain here;



Tried both the Honma TW-X & TW-S today; absolutely nothing wrong with them at the price, the S seemed very grippy on short pitches, both stopped dead from distance.  Well worth a look.

https://www.onlinegolf.co.uk/accessories/balls/honma

Extra 5% off on 2 dozen or more at the moment.
		
Click to expand...

Just watched a couple of YouTube videos on these. A urethane ball for £19 a dozen is worth a go. I’ve just order 2 dozen of them.


----------



## MikeF86 (Feb 23, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Taylor Made Pro 8.0 Stand Bag in Black and Red - £72.51 at Amazon






Click to expand...

Been on the lookout for a 'cheap' carry bag for the quick 9 holes after work once the light permits, just ordered this so thanks for the heads up.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Feb 23, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Just watched a couple of YouTube videos on these. A urethane ball for £19 a dozen is worth a go. I’ve just order 2 dozen of them.
		
Click to expand...

Have been using the TWS since last autumn, it's a really good ball, and the price is very good. Compares highly with both the old TM Project(a) and the Wilson DX3 Soft, which were both extremely good budget 3 piece balls. 

Haven't tried the new Costco v2.0 Urethane 3 piece ball yet, but that is also getting good reviews, and is even cheaper, at approx £24 for 2 dozen.


----------



## golfbluecustard (Feb 23, 2022)

MikeF86 said:



			Been on the lookout for a 'cheap' carry bag for the quick 9 holes after work once the light permits, just ordered this so thanks for the heads up.
		
Click to expand...

I've got 5 bags already, don't ask..... But that's a bargain


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have been using the TWS since last autumn, it's a really good ball, and the price is very good. Compares highly with both the old TM Project(a) and the Wilson DX3 Soft, which were both extremely good budget 3 piece balls.

Haven't tried the new Costco v2.0 Urethane 3 piece ball yet, but that is also getting good reviews, and is even cheaper, at approx £24 for 2 dozen.
		
Click to expand...

If they are as good as the Project(a) I will be delighted. Used that ball for a couple of seasons and really liked it. Loved the price as well as I was getting 3 dozen for £70 at the time.

These Homna have just cost £37.90 for 2 dozen. That’s cheaper than eBay prices for used ProV1 balls.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 23, 2022)

Just ordered a couple doz of those ^^^ Homna balls to see how they are 👌


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 23, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			Just watched a couple of YouTube videos on these. A urethane ball for £19 a dozen is worth a go. I’ve just order 2 dozen of them.
		
Click to expand...

I’m going to be doing a ball test on the launch monitor with my pro, mentioned these to him, I’m going to take one of each with me and see how they compare.

One of my playing partners last Saturday tried both and ordered the TWS. He’s normally a ProV1 man and felt the TWX was a little firmer than he liked.


----------



## Springveldt (Feb 23, 2022)

Blue in Munich said:



			I’m going to be doing a ball test on the launch monitor with my pro, mentioned these to him, I’m going to take one of each with me and see how they compare.

One of my playing partners last Saturday tried both and ordered the TWS. He’s normally a ProV1 man and felt the TWX was a little firmer than he liked.
		
Click to expand...

Oh, I’ve ordered the TW-X ones not the S so I’m guessing they won’t feel like the Project(a). Shouldn’t make a difference as I went from the Project(a) to the Bridgestone Tour BRX and BX and didn’t mind how they felt. 

Nearly all urethane balls I’ve tried work well as my swing speed of around 100mph isn’t enough to notice the ball speed difference between the soft and firmer ones. 

Both the reviews I saw of the TW-X were consistent in that it spun a little less on driver and wedge and a little more on the 7 iron which was interesting.


----------



## BiMGuy (Feb 23, 2022)

An Adams Tight Lies strong 3 wood for £15 off eBay.


----------



## chellie (Feb 23, 2022)

Just ordered 3 boxes of the Honma TW-S. Thanks


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 23, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Have been using the TWS since last autumn, it's a really good ball, and the price is very good. Compares highly with both the old TM Project(a) and the Wilson DX3 Soft, which were both extremely good budget 3 piece balls.

Haven't tried the new Costco v2.0 Urethane 3 piece ball yet, but that is also getting good reviews, and is even cheaper, at approx £24 for 2 dozen.
		
Click to expand...

Loved the old/old project a…not found a ball that suits my game better so hoping these TWS do the job cheers!


----------



## Crazyface (Feb 24, 2022)

Springveldt said:



			If they are as good as the Project(a) I will be delighted. Used that ball for a couple of seasons and really liked it. Loved the price as well as I was getting 3 dozen for £70 at the time.

These Homna have just cost £37.90 for 2 dozen. That’s cheaper than eBay prices for used ProV1 balls.
		
Click to expand...

Not my prices. 😁


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			Just ordered 3 boxes of the Honma TW-S. Thanks

Click to expand...


Arrived this morning. Not sure when I will be able to try them out though due to weather and work.

(spelling corrected)


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

chellie said:



			Arrived this morning. Not sure when I will be bale to try them out though due to weather and work.
		
Click to expand...

Wow that was quick, did you pay extra for next day delivery?


----------



## Orikoru (Feb 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow that was quick, did you pay extra for next day delivery?
		
Click to expand...

Would be a bit silly if you knew you couldn't play because of weather and work, wouldn't it?


----------



## chellie (Feb 24, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow that was quick, did you pay extra for next day delivery?
		
Click to expand...

Nope. Was free delivery. That's the speed of Amazon delivery.


----------



## Beezerk (Feb 24, 2022)

Mine got delivered as well by RM happy days.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Feb 24, 2022)

I am interested to hear the feedback about these. A decent range of abilities seem to have taken the plunge so will await your thoughts. Definitely seem a good quality ball for the price


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 24, 2022)

Mine are coming via Hermes 👀


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 24, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Mine *aren't* coming via Hermes 👀
		
Click to expand...

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Larry long dog (Feb 25, 2022)

Hermes actually did their job and I’m the proud owner of 24 Honma TWS balls…looking forward to losing a couple tomoz 👍


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 25, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Hermes actually did their job and I’m the proud owner of 24 Honma TWS balls…looking forward to losing a couple tomoz 👍
		
Click to expand...

Delighted I didn’t jinx you but I couldn’t resist 😉


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 12, 2022)

Not for everyone I admit, but given the prices of clubs these days, they may appeal to some.
Cobra Mens Fly XL 11 Piece Golf Set (Steel/Graphite) £521.10 with code @ Golf Online


----------



## chico (Mar 12, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Not for everyone I admit but given the prices of clubs these days they may appeal to some.
Cobra Mens Fly XL 11 Piece Golf Set (Steel/Graphite) £521.10 with code @ Golf Online

Click to expand...

I think Rick Shiels did a vlog on these and was very impressed with them.


----------



## 2blue (Mar 12, 2022)

All winter I've been hitting their lemon-coloured, D1...  £25 for 2doz.....  superb as a winter ball. Has given me an extra 20 to 30yds & feels good off all clubs in winter conditions. If their 3-piece balls are any where near the D1 then we have another excellent ball available


----------



## sunshine (Mar 12, 2022)

DaveR said:



			County golf are doing UA goretex waterproofs for £100 for jackets and £80 for trousers which is less than half price.
		
Click to expand...

£80 now, superb price for goretex. I couldn’t resist making a purchase… wore it for the first time today and was impressed with the quality.


----------



## Crazyface (Mar 13, 2022)

I've still got some balls left. Really cheap


----------



## Robster59 (Mar 15, 2022)

TaylorMade Pro 8.0 Golf Cart Bag £99.00 at Amazon.  Other colours also available.


----------



## AdamW (Mar 16, 2022)

Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 16, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...

If you look at the size guides on County Golf it usually tells you the chest measurement and so on which is really useful. I find Calvin Klein stuff comes up a touch more snug than others, but maybe that's me. Adidas usually comes up bigger and roomy so maybe not for you. Under Armour on the slightly roomier side too.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 17, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...

 Agree with Orikoru - Under Armour is pretty roomy and CK are pretty snug.

I have a couple of callaway polos that are pretty snug but I've just checked and they're a large as opposed to my usual XL but they're stretchy and a good fit if you're wanting it a bit tighter. Sadly my lockdown belly means they rarely get an outing nowadays 🤣.


----------



## HampshireHog (Mar 17, 2022)

Robster59 said:



TaylorMade Pro 8.0 Golf Cart Bag £99.00 at Amazon.  Other colours also available.





Click to expand...

Picked one up a couple of weeks ago on Amazon for £69, looks nice but I’m not enjoying the 8 way divider system, the lack of a full length pocket has annoyed me as well.


----------



## The Fader (Mar 17, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...


I really like the Cutter and Buck gear. Have bought polos, gilets and gloves recently - all top quality.

As Orikuru says - you can check the exact measurements for most garments.


----------



## Larry long dog (Mar 17, 2022)

HampshireHog said:



			Picked one up a couple of weeks ago on Amazon for £69, looks nice but I’m not enjoying the 8 way divider system, the lack of a full length pocket has annoyed me as well.
		
Click to expand...

Same! But for £69, I can suck it up.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 17, 2022)

The Fader said:



			I really like the Cutter and Buck gear. Have bought polos, gilets and gloves recently - all top quality.

As Orikuru says - you can check the exact measurements for most garments.
		
Click to expand...

The Cutter and Buck gear reminds me of Donnay and Slazenger.


----------



## chico (Mar 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			The Cutter and Buck gear reminds me of Donnay and Slazenger.
		
Click to expand...

Have owned products by all three(such a brand snob 😁) and would say Cutter & Buck is definitely better than the other two.


----------



## phils226 (Mar 18, 2022)

chico said:



			Have owned products by all three(such a brand snob 😁) and would say Cutter & Buck is definitely better than the other two.
		
Click to expand...




sunshine said:



			The Cutter and Buck gear reminds me of Donnay and Slazenger.
		
Click to expand...

orry - completely diasgree


sunshine said:



			The Cutter and Buck gear reminds me of Donnay and Slazenger.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry - completely disagree. Ive bought lots of Cutter & Buck gear from County Golf - always of a high standard in terms of quality and incomparable with Donnay & Slazenger


----------



## Redtraveller (Mar 18, 2022)

Not sure if anyone is interested but in the Aldi brochure for Sunday 20th March they’ve got a puttout pressure trainer for £14.99 and also the small putting mirror for the same price. Thought I’d post as it may help someone out


----------



## Bratty (Mar 19, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I have always found the CK stuff pretty poor quality and doesn't last long at all. Not sure if they sell Oakley, but they always come out massive, so avoid those if you like athletic fit.
Trousers: Stromburg and Dwyer have always been good quality and good price. From memory though, they aren't that tapered in the leg.


----------



## richart (Mar 19, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...

I have played in many forum events, but never come across a forumer with an athletic build. Well done.

Cutter and Buck stuff is decent. Greg Norman polos are good quality. Stromberg trousers are definitely for the more athletic figure so fit me well.


----------



## Crow (Mar 19, 2022)

richart said:



			I have played in many forum events, but never come across a forumer with an athletic build. Well done.

Click to expand...

What?  
You mean all that training I've done over the years was just a waste of time?


----------



## Jimmy_T (Mar 20, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Thy have some very nice Glenmuir Pima cotton shirts at the moment, £14.99 a shirt. If you’re after a fitted shirt you can definitely go down a size on them (I’m normally size L in everything and size M fit me in this shirt).

Anyway they’re good value/quality and sustainable if you’re into that sort of thing.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Mar 20, 2022)

The Sunderland trousers are good quality and served me well in the winter mud and still going strong and haven't lost their colour with frequent washing


----------



## DaveR (Mar 20, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Can anyone recommend decent polos from county golf? There is that many I have no idea what is decent quality. Also same for trousers?

I am an athletic build so like things which are fitted .

Any recommendations appreciated please 🙂
		
Click to expand...

Quality wise I'd go UA every time. I have loads, in fact ordered 2 more today 🤦


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 21, 2022)

DaveR said:



			Quality wise I'd go UA every time. I have loads, in fact ordered 2 more today 🤦
		
Click to expand...

I like my UA gear and I look like Jordan Spieth's bigger, less successful brother most times I play. But their polos are anything but fitted.


----------



## Orikoru (Mar 21, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			I like my UA gear and I look like Jordan Spieth's bigger, less successful brother most times I play. But their polos are anything but fitted.
		
Click to expand...

Unless you go a size lower than you'd normally take, then that might actually work.


----------



## sunshine (Mar 21, 2022)

HomerJSimpson said:



			The Sunderland trousers are good quality and served me well in the winter mud and still going strong and haven't lost their colour with frequent washing
		
Click to expand...

Are they red and white striped trousers?  I thought the only quality thing that came out of Sunderland were footballers called Jordan (although even that is debatable)!


----------



## HeftyHacker (Mar 21, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Unless you go a size lower than you'd normally take, then that might actually work.
		
Click to expand...

Too tight on the shoulders/under the arms then though. My normal size fits well across the shoulders and chest but hangs like a tent below that... not that I can complain too much with the lockdown limber.


----------



## Robster59 (Apr 3, 2022)

Taylor Made RBZ Soft golf balls @ £13.99 a dozen at Amazon
Link to deal


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 3, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			Taylor Made RBZ Soft golf balls @ £13.99 a dozen at Amazon
Link to deal

Click to expand...

Thanks, 👍


----------



## Depreston (Apr 4, 2022)

sunshine said:



			Are they red and white striped trousers?  I thought the only quality thing that came out of Sunderland were footballers called Jordan (although even that is debatable)!
		
Click to expand...

clearly never had a saveloy dip


----------



## chico (Apr 8, 2022)

The Adidas app has 30‰ off a lot of clothing and shoes sure some bargains in there.


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 11, 2022)

Under Armour sale. Few bits in the golf section
https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb/c/outlet/


----------



## Bratty (Apr 11, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			Under Armour sale. Few bits in the golf section
https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb/c/outlet/

Click to expand...

Damn you!!! £100 spent just like that! 🤣


----------



## Trojan615 (Apr 12, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			Under Armour sale. Few bits in the golf section
https://www.underarmour.co.uk/en-gb/c/outlet/

Click to expand...

I still refuse to buy their stuff after the sale fiasco some on here may remember…


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 12, 2022)

What happened?


----------



## Beezerk (Apr 12, 2022)

Didn't they cancel a load of orders after some pricing errors on their website?
Something on those lines iirc.


----------



## GaryK (Apr 12, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Didn't they cancel a load of orders after some pricing errors on their website?
Something on those lines iirc.
		
Click to expand...

CORRECT. 
There was no communication and customers had to wait weeks for refund.


----------



## Redtraveller (Apr 12, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			What happened?
		
Click to expand...

They had a pricing error and there was hundreds of products all priced at £8. Everyone went on and bought loads of stuff. A few people got bits through but most orders were cancelled and they took weeks to refund people, not replying to messages etc, pretty awful customer service.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 13, 2022)

What made things worse was that they never apologised. They could also have offered some kind of goodwill gesture like 10% off to the people who had to wait for their money back.


----------



## Old Colner (Apr 13, 2022)

I totally get the lack of communication and the lengthy delay in refunding but it seems to me like people trying to take advantage of a genuine error, if the items were only £8 each unless you had ordered an absolute shed full of items the refund amounts would hardly be the end of the world.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 13, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I totally get the lack of communication and the lengthy delay in refunding but it seems to me like people trying to take advantage of a genuine error, if the items were only £8 each unless you had ordered an absolute shed full of items the refund amounts would hardly be the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

Very true, but it wasn't their money to keep. They should have refunded the money automatically when the order was cancelled.


----------



## Trojan615 (Apr 13, 2022)

See below

https://forums.golfmonthly.com/threads/under-armour-site-glitch.101529/


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I totally get the lack of communication and the lengthy delay in refunding but it seems to me like people trying to take advantage of a genuine error, if the items were only £8 each unless you had ordered an absolute shed full of items the refund amounts would hardly be the end of the world.
		
Click to expand...

I think initially they sent some Stuff out at the sale price. Folk Didn’t know it was a price glitch. Then with the power of the internet it just went mad. TooK UA an age to sort prices etc and to then refund money. They never covered themselves in glory.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2022)

GaryK said:



			CORRECT.
There was no communication and customers had to wait weeks for refund.
		
Click to expand...




Trojan615 said:



			I still refuse to buy their stuff after the sale fiasco some on here may remember…
		
Click to expand...

So because you weren’t able to take the “p” you boycotted them?

the way that all went they would have been Inundated with errors. As far as I aware everyone got their money back didn’t they?

surely you Weren’t too out of pocket unless you spent £1000’s to try a bit of profiteering?


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			So because you weren’t able to take the “p” you boycotted them?

the way that all went they would have been Inundated with errors. As far as I aware everyone got their money back didn’t they?

surely you Weren’t too out of pocket unless you spent £1000’s to try a bit of profiteering?
		
Click to expand...

Some may say it was UA taking the P as well.


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			So because you weren’t able to take the “p” you boycotted them?

the way that all went they would have been Inundated with errors. As far as I aware everyone got their money back didn’t they?

surely you Weren’t too out of pocket unless you spent £1000’s to try a bit of profiteering?
		
Click to expand...

You seem to have missed the point. It was UAs error and they treated their customers with contempt and did not even acknowledge they were the ones who cocked up. Appalling customer service, no wonder some people won't buy from them again. Nothing to do with not getting a bargain as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			You seem to have missed the point. It was UAs error and they treated their customers with contempt and did not even acknowledge they were the ones who cocked up. Appalling customer service, no wonder some people won't buy from them again. Nothing to do with not getting a bargain as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

Is the correct answer. 👍


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Talking of bargains, sniffled a
Lovely Oscar Jacobson jacket for £50 on sports pursuit. Do like to OJ range for style and quality


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Talking of bargains, sniffled a
Lovely Oscar Jacobson jacket for £50 on sports pursuit. Do like to OJ range for style and quality
		
Click to expand...

I’ve bought a few bits off sports pursuit as well


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			You seem to have missed the point. It was UAs error and they treated their customers with contempt and did not even acknowledge they were the ones who cocked up. Appalling customer service, no wonder some people won't buy from them again. Nothing to do with not getting a bargain as far as I'm concerned.
		
Click to expand...

I was one of those who mentioned it originally. With the greatest respect, most weren’t “loyal customers”. They were people out for a bargain. Could they have been responded to better? Most likely, but I’d imagine UA spotted 1000’s of new accounts being created and didn’t bother.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Dando said:



			I’ve bought a few bits off sports pursuit as well
		
Click to expand...

Saw the OJ stuff and could of gone mad. But we saving for some new shinys. That went belly up after a rammel fitting day at Ping due to a poor swinging day from Tash. Now Ave a couple Of quid burning an hole in me pocket.


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			I was one of those who mentioned it originally. With the greatest respect, most weren’t “loyal customers”. They were people out for a bargain. Could they have been responded to better? Most likely, but I’d imagine UA spotted 1000’s of new accounts being created and didn’t bother.
		
Click to expand...

How many people ripped the hell out of American golf for their own gain during the double trade in? Even buying clubs off eBay to sell to AG for new stuff only to either upgrade their bag or sell on for profit


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			How many people ripped the hell out of American golf for their own gain during the double trade in? Even buying clubs off eBay to sell to AG for new stuff only to either upgrade their bag or sell on for profit
		
Click to expand...

If AG made a Profit on them Clubs. How were they ripped off. Could AG of not employed someone to look On EBay and bought them clubs In the first place.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			How many people ripped the hell out of American golf for their own gain during the double trade in? Even buying clubs off eBay to sell to AG for new stuff only to either upgrade their bag or sell on for profit
		
Click to expand...

Me!

I got left with 3 sets I couldn't shift. Sold for pennies on eBay. But it had done its job. 

Re the UA sale. I bought 5 items for me n old man when thought it was legit, as it went live at midnight and happened to be on a night shift (got them), then I took the p and git no joy. 

I'm all for taking advantage. But acknowledge you've chanced it. Don't play woe is me as you missed out.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			If AG made a Profit on them Clubs. How were they ripped off. Could AG of not employed someone to look On EBay and bought them clubs In the first place.
		
Click to expand...

They did it as a loss leader imo. With two main reasons.

 One, to get people in the store to but expensive sets where they may have lost a bit of profit, but still would have made some. But people just bought drivers and sold em online. 

2, to wipe out resell businesses such as golf bidder. But failed massively.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			They did it as a loss leader imo. With two main reasons.

One, to get people in the store to but expensive sets where they may have lost a bit of profit, but still would have made some. But people just bought drivers and sold em online.

2, *to wipe out resell businesses such as golf bidder. But failed massively.*

Click to expand...

That I didn’t know 😳👍


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			They did it as a loss leader imo. With two main reasons.

One, to get people in the store to but expensive sets where they may have lost a bit of profit, but still would have made some. But people just bought drivers and sold em online.

2, to wipe out resell businesses such as golf bidder. But failed massively.
		
Click to expand...

You missed reason 3

It made it look like a massive sales boost when they were being sold 

Cooking the books at its finest


----------



## marksman (Apr 13, 2022)

pauljames87 said:



			How many people ripped the hell out of American golf for their own gain during the double trade in? Even buying clubs off eBay to sell to AG for new stuff only to either upgrade their bag or sell on for profit
		
Click to expand...

There is a difference though.   I think the UA mistake was a technical glitch .   But in the AG double trade in offer , several high earning board members sat around a table and a majority of them decided it was a great idea .   The store managers at AG could still refuse a trade in if the clubs didn’t meet their expectations.   It certainly seemed like a daft idea , but AG are still around and probably growing .


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			If AG made a Profit on them Clubs. How were they ripped off. Could AG of not employed someone to look On EBay and bought them clubs In the first place.
		
Click to expand...

They didn't make a profit on the club's in the main 

When I traded in my irons I got £225 for ping g15 irons (in 2016) can't have sold for much more than that


----------



## pauljames87 (Apr 13, 2022)

marksman said:



			There is a difference though.   I think the UA mistake was a technical glitch .   But in the AG double trade in offer , several high earning board members sat around a table and a majority of them decided it was a great idea .   The store managers at AG could still refuse a trade in if the clubs didn’t meet their expectations.   It certainly seemed like a daft idea , but AG are still around and probably growing .
		
Click to expand...

Different owners, twice I think since?


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			With the greatest respect, most weren’t “loyal customers”.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure how that's relevant. In business a customer is a customer, and if you treat them with contempt they won't be a customer for long. What's worse is that they will tell everyone they know how bad the company is.  UAs rating was OK on Trustpilot before that fiasco, but it plummeted afterwards, and even now 94% of customers rate it 'bad'.


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 13, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			I'm not sure how that's relevant. In business a customer is a customer, and if you treat them with contempt they won't be a customer for long. What's worse is that they will tell everyone they know how bad the company is.  UAs rating was OK on Trustpilot before that fiasco, but it plummeted afterwards, and even now 94% of customers rate it 'bad'.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not gonna go and check trust pilot. But if. A significant amount of those reviews are still from the same incident then it wouldnt deter me or many other I'm sure. 

This is a huge company. Not an up and coming one that probably cares about a TP rating. 

Also, the majority simply weren't customers. They were chancers. I was one of em. It didn't work. Ah well move on. Like said originally. Most people missing out on a legit purchase maybe had to wait for a £30-50 refund. Anything above that was likely a new "customer"....


----------



## FELL75 (Apr 13, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Talking of bargains, sniffled a
Lovely Oscar Jacobson jacket for £50 on sports pursuit. Do like to OJ range for style and quality
		
Click to expand...

Fortunately, they don't have much in my size. Phew


----------



## Yorkhacker (Apr 13, 2022)

Papas1982 said:



			I'm not gonna go and check trust pilot.
		
Click to expand...

You should! I've just looked at all the recent reviews and surprise surprise, all the negative ones were about shocking customer service!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Apr 13, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			You should! I've just looked at all the recent reviews and surprise surprise, all the negative ones were about shocking customer service!
		
Click to expand...

https://www.retail-insight-network.com/news/under-armour-results-2021/

Reckon they are still doing well despite some poor reviews

getting good revenue on custom services is always a tough one because that means having to satisfy every single customer and their wants and needs and that’s never going to happen


----------



## Papas1982 (Apr 14, 2022)

Yorkhacker said:



			You should! I've just looked at all the recent reviews and surprise surprise, all the negative ones were about shocking customer service!
		
Click to expand...

I just checked them, Nike and Adidas. All in similar brackets. 

All with between 1k and 5k reviews. 
Typically those that complain will do so loudest. I've never left a review due toy shirt arriving on time for example. 

But even if I had. 5k reviews since their inception. Whether good, bad or indifferent is an absolute drop in the ocean to their total sales.


----------



## IanM (Apr 26, 2022)

Just arrived a really nice dark blue Original Penguin golf shirt, as worn by mullet-top at The Players!    - £20 plus £2.95 postage!!  Crazy price!  Just checked - only small left now, sorry I was late with the post.  Other reductions still on the site.


----------



## AdamW (Apr 26, 2022)

IanM said:



			Just arrived a really nice dark blue Original Penguin golf shirt, as worn by mullet-top at The Players!    - £20 plus £2.95 postage!!  Crazy price!  Just checked - only small left now, sorry I was late with the post.  Other reductions still on the site.
		
Click to expand...

Which website was it from?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Apr 26, 2022)

AdamW said:



			Which website was it from?
		
Click to expand...

Click the last word in the post, site, in blue. It links you to the website.


----------



## AdamW (Apr 26, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Click the last word in the post, site, in blue. It links you to the website.
		
Click to expand...

An thank you , for some reason I didn't register the blue hyperlink


----------



## Voyager EMH (Apr 27, 2022)

Monday and Tuesday green fee of $39 Australian. That's about £22.22. Well, I know someone who is going there very soon. And he really loves telling me about it.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Apr 27, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Monday and Tuesday green fee of $39 Australian. That's about £22.22. Well, I know someone who is going there very soon. And he really loves telling me about it. 







Click to expand...

Yes please..... any bargain flights to go with that??


----------



## Steviefella (May 2, 2022)

PXG are now doing their 0221 irons for £65 an iron. Driver now under £200.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 2, 2022)

Steviefella said:



*PXG are now doing their 0221 irons for £65 an iron.* Driver now under £200.
		
Click to expand...

Sort of; when you try to buy, the only shaft option is the Nippon Modus 105 at a £35 per club upcharge, so £100 per iron.


----------



## Voyager EMH (May 9, 2022)

Now then, I wonder if there is anyone on here who would like this...


----------



## Robster59 (May 14, 2022)

Skechers GO GOLF Pro 4 Legacy Golf Shoes
£79.50 at Snainton Golf.


----------



## Bratty (May 14, 2022)

Robster59 said:



Skechers GO GOLF Pro 4 Legacy Golf Shoes
£79.50 at Snainton Golf.





Click to expand...

Amazing shoes these.


----------



## phils226 (May 15, 2022)

County Golf have a 60% Warehouse Clearance off marked prices using Code WHS60. Not much left but some nice Hackett Polos and a CK Jumper all in Medium


----------



## FELL75 (May 15, 2022)

phils226 said:



			County Golf have a 60% Warehouse Clearance off marked prices using Code WHS60. Not much left but some nice Hackett Polos and a CK Jumper all in Medium

View attachment 42611

Click to expand...

55% yesterday, 60% today, hold your nerve until tomorrow?😆


----------



## howbow88 (May 15, 2022)

Which ones?


----------



## howbow88 (May 15, 2022)

What was that post about ProV1s all about? Looks like it was deleted?


----------



## patricks148 (May 15, 2022)

howbow88 said:



			What was that post about ProV1s all about? Looks like it was deleted?
		
Click to expand...

Spam.


----------



## Boomy (May 15, 2022)

Voyager EMH said:



			Now then, I wonder if there is anyone on here who would like this...
View attachment 42522

Click to expand...

I wonder 🤔🤣 I actually bought a Lynx Boom Boom tour bag from those guys 😄 to keep spare clubs tidy in the cave.


----------



## Orikoru (May 16, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			55% yesterday, 60% today, hold your nerve until tomorrow?😆
		
Click to expand...

It is 65% today. But if you're a size medium they only have a few Sunderland or Hackett polos and one CK jumper.


----------



## sunshine (May 17, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			It is 65% today. But if you're a size medium they only have a few Sunderland or Hackett polos and one CK jumper. 

Click to expand...

They’ve had those Sunderland polos on clearance for at least 2 years now


----------



## chico (May 17, 2022)

sunshine said:



			They’ve had those Sunderland polos on clearance for at least 2 years now
		
Click to expand...

Since Ronnie Corbett died there's probably not as big a market for xs golf polo's.


----------



## Larry long dog (May 17, 2022)

🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## dufferman (May 28, 2022)

Anyone seen anything good for push trolleys recently?


----------



## Daff (May 28, 2022)

dufferman said:



			Anyone seen anything good for push trolleys recently?
		
Click to expand...

Wishbone Zero at hotgolf.co.uk for £99. I've just bought one and it's super light and folds really well


----------



## Bratty (Jun 6, 2022)

Anyone who likes Callaway Supersofts...15 for price of 12 at Clubhouse golf:
https://www.clubhousegolf.co.uk/acatalog/Callaway-Supersoft-Superpack-Golf-Balls.html#SID=8561


----------



## Larry long dog (Jun 7, 2022)

Honma TWS balls 48 for £75 https://www.golfonline.co.uk/honma-...opv63TM2dXyrMAl2KCRnSvbQtD0RQYtRoCflAQAvD_BwE


----------



## happyhacker (Jun 7, 2022)

Mileseey Range finder at £76 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/MiLESEEY-P...&qid=1654587829&sprefix=milles,aps,89&sr=8-14


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 7, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Honma TWS balls 48 for £75 https://www.golfonline.co.uk/honma-...opv63TM2dXyrMAl2KCRnSvbQtD0RQYtRoCflAQAvD_BwE

Click to expand...

They work out slightly cheaper if you buy 3 dozen from Clubhouse golf and get The 10% off. 

Think it worked out as £17.99 per dozen compared to £18.75 here. 

Small margins mind you.


----------



## Larry long dog (Jun 7, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			They work out slightly cheaper if you buy 3 dozen from Clubhouse golf and get The 10% off.

Think it worked out as £17.99 per dozen compared to £18.75 here.

Small margins mind you.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, I’ve read these suit 85mph swings, but I’m circa 10mph above that - wonder how much difference it would make using the X? Guess I’m only going to find out by buying some?! I was a great fan of the original TM project A (went miles and had spin), so only bought the TWS off the back of someone on here saying the TWS was close to the old project A.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Jun 7, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Out of interest, I’ve read these suit 85mph swings, but I’m circa 10mph above that - wonder how much difference it would make using the X? Guess I’m only going to find out by buying some?! I was a great fan of the original TM project A (went miles and had spin), so only bought the TWS off the back of someone on here saying the TWS was close to the old project A.
		
Click to expand...

I’m not sure tbh mate. I know the X Has a higher compression rate. However I’ve struggled to find out exactly what it is on line. 

They apparently feel quite firm apparently but that does not necessarily equate to higher compression. 

I ordered the X the other day as my driver SS is around 106 on average. I’m playing tomorrow and if they arrive before then I will put one into play. 

Total bargain for three piece urethane balls though.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## Larry long dog (Jun 7, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I’m not sure tbh mate. I know the X Has a higher compression rate. However I’ve struggled to find out exactly what it is on line.

They apparently feel quite firm apparently but that does not necessarily equate to higher compression.

I ordered the X the other day as my driver SS is around 106 on average. I’m playing tomorrow and if they arrive before then I will put one into play.

Total bargain for three piece urethane balls though.  Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one keep us posted 👍


----------



## chico (Jun 7, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Out of interest, I’ve read these suit 85mph swings, but I’m circa 10mph above that - wonder how much difference it would make using the X? Guess I’m only going to find out by buying some?! I was a great fan of the original TM project A (went miles and had spin), so only bought the TWS off the back of someone on here saying the TWS was close to the old project A.
		
Click to expand...

The TW-X are for faster swing speeds should suit you better. Think on the box I've got they're for swing speeds around 95mph.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 9, 2022)

If anyone likes Oscar Jacobson gear have a look on the sports pursuit site. Some lovely well priced gear on there.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 9, 2022)

More of a question for me.....I'm looking for some new shorts. The ones I bought a few years ago are too long (over the knee)....just stopped in to M&S and the only shorts I could find that were the right length (about 6" inseam) were so tight around the thighs I'd hate to walk in them. Places online don't seem to tell you the inseam length of shorts. Anybody have a good site for shorts for golf that show inseam length? Oh....and cheap. Some of the prices for shorts were a bit eye watering.....£40+ is tooooo much.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

banjofred said:



			More of a question for me.....I'm looking for some new shorts. The ones I bought a few years ago are too long (over the knee)....just stopped in to M&S and the only shorts I could find that were the right length (about 6" inseam) were so tight around the thighs I'd hate to walk in them. Places online don't seem to tell you the inseam length of shorts. Anybody have a good site for shorts for golf that show inseam length? Oh....and cheap. Some of the prices for shorts were a bit eye watering.....£40+ is tooooo much.
		
Click to expand...

County golf for all your golf clothing needs: https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-shorts
Ok they don't have the measurements there (they do for polo shirts though!) but you could do what I do now, order enough for free delivery (over 50 quid) and then just return the ones you don't want if they don't measure up. (Pun intended.)


----------



## pauljames87 (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			County golf for all your golf clothing needs: https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-shorts
Ok they don't have the measurements there (they do for polo shirts though!) but you could do what I do now, order enough for free delivery (over 50 quid) and then just return the ones you don't want if they don't measure up. (Pun intended.)
		
Click to expand...

Their measurements are shocking 

They said the size top I ordered was a certain in .. I measured me I was 4 inches smaller ordered it and it's a perfect fit ... Checked on other websites who have the sizes different (and correct)


----------



## banjofred (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			County golf for all your golf clothing needs: https://www.county-golf.co.uk/golf-shorts
Ok they don't have the measurements there (they do for polo shirts though!) but you could do what I do now, order enough for free delivery (over 50 quid) and then just return the ones you don't want if they don't measure up. (Pun intended.)
		
Click to expand...

Yeah, I'd checked County Golf.....like you said, no measurements. I'm too lazy to want to send things back. I don't understand why shops don't include inseam info...... My wife recommended Cotton Traders, I haven't looked at them yet.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 9, 2022)

Have you got a Tesco near? If so have a look in there. I wear their Chino shorts for golf and am very happy with the fit. Only £12 a pair and a good variety of colours.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 9, 2022)

Humpy said:



			Have you got a Tesco near? If so have a look in there. I wear their Chino shorts for golf and am very happy with the fit. Only £12 a pair and a good variety of colours.
		
Click to expand...

Nothing close in Harrogate, all Tesco Express. I am heading to a new course tomorrow that we have as a reciprocal tomorrow NE of York.....so it looks on the map like there is a Tesco just off the ring road......I might just stop in for a look. Thanks


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 9, 2022)

Humpy said:



			Have you got a Tesco near? If so have a look in there. I wear their Chino shorts for golf and am very happy with the fit. Only £12 a pair and a good variety of colours.
		
Click to expand...

Do you not find chino material too warm for golf? I would hate to wear chinos to play in.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Do you not find chino material too warm for golf? I would hate to wear chinos to play in.
		
Click to expand...

This for me as well. 

Puma do brilliant golf shorts, lovely and light. @banjofred  do you have a Sports Direct near to you? They stock the Puma shorts, in the bigger places. They are about £23 there and are lovely and light. Alternatively, stick on the York ring road and go to the York Outlet Centre. Plenty of places to get shorts there, including a UA, Adidas and Nike shop.


----------



## Humpy (Jun 9, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Do you not find chino material too warm for golf? I would hate to wear chinos to play in.
		
Click to expand...

Not really. I suspect there are different types of chino, some thicker than others. I find the Tesco ones fine.


----------



## Bobthesock (Jun 9, 2022)

Humpy said:



			Not really. I suspect there are different types of chino, some thicker than others. I find the Tesco ones fine.
		
Click to expand...

I have a pair of the stone grey ones, think they are great, will buy a different colour next time I'm in.


----------



## banjofred (Jun 9, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			This for me as well.

Puma do brilliant golf shorts, lovely and light. @banjofred  do you have a Sports Direct near to you? They stock the Puma shorts, in the bigger places. They are about £23 there and are lovely and light. Alternatively, stick on the York ring road and go to the York Outlet Centre. Plenty of places to get shorts there, including a UA, Adidas and Nike shop.
		
Click to expand...

Damn, I knew I should have gone in to S-Direct....there is one near the M+S in town. We were in a bit of a hurry so I didn't bother.


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			If anyone likes Oscar Jacobson gear have a look on the sports pursuit site. Some lovely well priced gear on there.
		
Click to expand...

I got the email yesterday - not sure Mrs d will be too happy as apparently I’ve already got too much golf clothing


----------



## Dando (Jun 10, 2022)

Snainton have got some offers on balls at the moment.


----------



## BiMGuy (Jun 13, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Do you not find chino material too warm for golf? I would hate to wear chinos to play in.
		
Click to expand...

Tesco do different types. The stretchy ones are quite thin (you don’t get much material for £12) and perfect for golf.


----------



## Backsticks (Jun 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Tesco do different types. The stretchy ones are quite thin (you don’t get much material for £12) and perfect for golf.
		
Click to expand...

M&S Ultra lightweight ones are very good for summer golf I find.


----------



## DeanoMK (Jun 13, 2022)

BiMGuy said:



			Tesco do different types. The stretchy ones are quite thin (you don’t get much material for £12) and perfect for golf.
		
Click to expand...

These are the type I use and they're lovely and comfortable and definitely not too warm to wear.


----------



## Crazyface (Jun 13, 2022)

DeanoMK said:



			These are the type I use and they're lovely and comfortable and definitely not too warm to wear.
		
Click to expand...

County golf do the Greg Norman ones. They are ok. Not a loose fit though.


----------



## sunshine (Jun 14, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			County golf do the Greg Norman ones. They are ok. Not a loose fit though.
		
Click to expand...

I hear they are designed for playing in hot climates like Saudi Arabia and have massive deep pockets to hold wads of cash.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Jun 24, 2022)

Druid are offering all sorts of deals at present. Anyone got a view on their sizing?


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 24, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Druid are offering all sorts of deals at present. Anyone got a view on their sizing?
		
Click to expand...

I have two medium polos and they fit as expected. One midlayer though which comes up maybe a tad big. But not so big that I'd order down a size or anything.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 25, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Druid are offering all sorts of deals at present. Anyone got a view on their sizing?
		
Click to expand...

I have a shirt and a hoodie in large and they are true. There was a thread quite recently though about their erratic sizing so ultimately there is an element of a gamble.


----------



## Smoj (Jun 25, 2022)

Adidas has a summer sale on with an extra 20% off on top of that too. I bought some codechaos for £72


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jun 26, 2022)

Bridgestone extra soft balls £14.99 dozen on Hotgolf.
Plus 5% off if you spend £50 with code HOT5.


----------



## Slime (Jun 26, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Druid are offering all sorts of deals at present. Anyone got a view on their sizing?
		
Click to expand...

I recently bought 6 x polo shirts for a Spanish golf trip.
All fitted great and appear to be good quality .............................................. highly recommended.


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

If anyone is after a cheap belt on the adidas site


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 28, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			If anyone is after a cheap belt on the adidas site
		
Click to expand...

You've caused the site to crash .


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			You've caused the site to crash .
		
Click to expand...

😳😁


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jun 29, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			😳😁
		
Click to expand...

It's fixed . As I was a new customer I also got 20% off the sale price so I bought 2. £6 a belt, cracking bargain.

Thanks Tash


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			It's fixed . As I was a new customer I also got 20% off the sale price so I bought 2. £6 a belt, cracking bargain.

Thanks Tash 

Click to expand...

Typical they came along when they did. All the belts I have had peeled or cracked, I kept the buckles and bought four leather belts in Majorca, cut the buckles off and put them in me GG, Druh belt, adidas buckles. It cost me more than on the adidas site. 😖😁


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 29, 2022)

In case anyone is looking for a full set.
Cobra Fly XL Golf Package Set 11-Piece Steel Complete Set with Cobra Stand Bag £494.10 @ ebay / affordablegolfclearance


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 29, 2022)

Anyone after a waterproof goretex jacket
county golf


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 30, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Anyone after a waterproof goretex jacket
county golf
		
Click to expand...

Nothing in FB size though.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2022)

Castore have a sale on: https://castore.com/collections/mid-season-sale Plus I saw a code on Facebook EXTRA15 that gives you a further 15% off that sale price.

Not very much golf stuff on there unfortunately, I just got a compression top for next winter and two lightweight running tops to see what they're like. Couple of midlayers and gilets though, and a long sleeve polo if that's up your street.


----------



## Robster59 (Jun 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Castore have a sale on: https://castore.com/collections/mid-season-sale Plus I saw a code on Facebook EXTRA15 that gives you a further 15% off that sale price.

Not very much golf stuff on there unfortunately, I just got a compression top for next winter and two lightweight running tops to see what they're like. Couple of midlayers and gilets though, and a long sleeve polo if that's up your street.
		
Click to expand...

What is this "running" thing of which you speak?


----------



## Tashyboy (Jun 30, 2022)

I th


Robster59 said:



			What is this "running" thing of which you speak?
		
Click to expand...

ink running is the word before infraction in the Oxford dictionary. Running 😳 not in my lifetime.


----------



## Orikoru (Jun 30, 2022)

Robster59 said:



			What is this "running" thing of which you speak?
		
Click to expand...

That's just what I call sports tops really.. I wear them for tennis and badminton. 😄


----------



## Bazzatron (Jun 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Castore have a sale on: https://castore.com/collections/mid-season-sale Plus I saw a code on Facebook EXTRA15 that gives you a further 15% off that sale price.

Not very much golf stuff on there unfortunately, I just got a compression top for next winter and two lightweight running tops to see what they're like. Couple of midlayers and gilets though, and a long sleeve polo if that's up your street.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you're not in a rush. Ordered a polo last Monday, still waiting.


----------



## Crazyface (Jul 1, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			That's just what I call sports tops really.. I wear them for tennis and badminton. 😄
		
Click to expand...

Tennis, badminton,football,golf Jesus h how do you fit work in????😁


----------



## Bratty (Jul 1, 2022)

American golf have Stromberg Sintra trousers for £9.99.


----------



## Dando (Jul 1, 2022)

Bratty said:



			American golf have Stromberg Sintra trousers for £9.99.
		
Click to expand...

Get in quick before @Oddsocks buys them all


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Jul 1, 2022)

Bratty said:



			American golf have Stromberg Sintra trousers for £9.99.
		
Click to expand...

Have you seen the colours they are in though


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 1, 2022)

I got an email from Snainton today saying up to 80% off sale. Looking at the moment but so far it's mainly just hats. A few polos and that.
https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/sale-page


----------



## Bratty (Jul 1, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Have you seen the colours they are in though 

Click to expand...

I never said they were nice! 🤣


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 7, 2022)

Bazzatron said:



			Hope you're not in a rush. Ordered a polo last Monday, still waiting.
		
Click to expand...

You weren't wrong. Seven days later they haven't even dispatched them. "Due to the the phenomenal response to the current stock ranges online we are currently experiencing a slightly longer dispatch timeframe." Sort it out lads.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You weren't wrong. Seven days later they haven't even dispatched them. "Due to the the phenomenal response to the current stock ranges online we are currently experiencing a slightly longer dispatch timeframe." Sort it out lads.
		
Click to expand...

12 days it took for mine


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You weren't wrong. Seven days later they haven't even dispatched them. "Due to the the phenomenal response to the current stock ranges online we are currently experiencing a slightly longer dispatch timeframe." Sort it out lads.
		
Click to expand...

I ordered a Mizuno scratch bag from them last Saturday and received it on Tuesday


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I ordered a Mizuno scratch bag from them last Saturday and received it on Tuesday 

Click to expand...

I'm talking about Castore, I don't think they sell Mizuno bags.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I'm talking about Castore, I don't think they sell Mizuno bags. 

Click to expand...

Ach, thought you were talking about Snainton.... cross thread purposes


----------



## Orikoru (Jul 8, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			You weren't wrong. Seven days later they haven't even dispatched them. "Due to the the phenomenal response to the current stock ranges online we are currently experiencing a slightly longer dispatch timeframe." Sort it out lads.
		
Click to expand...

Having taken 7 days to post them they arrived today, less than 24 hours.


----------



## phils226 (Jul 9, 2022)

*Ben Sayers Golf Bag - £49.99 (+£3.95 Delivery) @ Aldi*

Lightweight 14 way Stand bag - Pretty good price


----------



## spongebob59 (Jul 23, 2022)

90% off sale at County Golf 😁


----------



## Smoj (Jul 23, 2022)

spongebob59 said:



			90% off sale at County Golf 😁
		
Click to expand...


front row chinos, does anyone know how they fit? i can get away with a 38 waist if they're a bit stretchy (like adidas, nike or underarmour stretchy shorts/trousers)

**nevermind i pulled the trigger cant go wrong with £5 red chinos


----------



## moogie (Aug 4, 2022)

PXG Gen 5 drivers
On their website 

£250
Limited time offer


----------



## The Fader (Aug 4, 2022)

Srixon Z Star diamond. £24.99/doz at Justgolfonline.co.uk


----------



## FELL75 (Aug 4, 2022)

Peter Millar sale on. Some bits 50% off.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 8, 2022)

I was in a big Next store in Leeds today. They now do golf shirts, and very nice they are too. Lovely feel to the material and moisture wicking. Some were £20 some were £25. I didn't buy any but omg it was hard not to. They have other golf attire as well that was very reasonably priced. I'm going to have a check online.


----------



## Smoj (Aug 8, 2022)

TK MAX has Callaway polo shirts for £19.99 & 1/4 zip pullover/midlayers for £24.99

https://www.tkmaxx.com/uk/en/search...e-desc&facets=stockLevelStatus:inStock&page=0


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 8, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I was in a big Next store in Leeds today. They now do golf shirts, and very nice they are too. Lovely feel to the material and moisture wicking. Some were £20 some were £25. I didn't buy any but omg it was hard not to. They have other golf attire as well that was very reasonably priced. I'm going to have a check online.
		
Click to expand...

I got this one last month, really good quality, I like it, will keep a eye on their future offerings.


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 8, 2022)

Old Colner said:



			I got this one last month, really good quality, I like it, will keep a eye on their future offerings.
		
Click to expand...

I like the red striped one


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 8, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I like the red striped one
		
Click to expand...

It begs the question, if Next are doing decent quality ones for that price why are some golf brands charging an arm and a leg.
let me guess 🤔 greed.


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 8, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			It begs the question, if Next are doing decent quality ones for that price why are some golf brands charging an arm and a leg.
let me guess 🤔 greed.
		
Click to expand...

No. They do it because people want to pay an arm and a leg.


----------



## chico (Aug 9, 2022)

I remember when Marks and Spencer did golf clothing and I think it was the best quality golf gear I ever bought. To a certain extent you always pay for the name imo.


----------



## Old Colner (Aug 9, 2022)

Crazyface said:



			I like the red striped one
		
Click to expand...

Red is not really my colour, not got much of it at all, more blue for me.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 13, 2022)

post removed as potential scam - sorry


----------



## Green Man (Aug 13, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Charles Tyrwhitt has a massive sale on at the moment with up to 80% off loads of stuff. Shorts, polos. jumpers, belts etc. Not specifically golf gear but such a bargain!

Link to store

Click to expand...

Is that link legit? Some of the prices look too good to be true and you can’t link to that site from the main CT site.


----------



## Brads (Aug 13, 2022)

No way is that a legit site , those prices are mental and when you look at suits it only show sizes for trousers, not jacket etc. Something fishy about it imo.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 13, 2022)

Brads said:



			No way is that a legit site , those prices are mental and when you look at suits it only show sizes for trousers, not jacket etc. Something fishy about it imo.
		
Click to expand...

Gaaa…. Ordered a couple of pairs of shorts. Just checked with Charles Tyrwhitt directly, order number is not theirs…. Glad I used credit card to purchase, just had to cancel my card.


----------



## mikejohnchapman (Aug 13, 2022)

Wow sorry - will remove immediately.


----------



## Brads (Aug 13, 2022)

Convincing though so an easy trap to fall into.
Wonder what CT will do about it ?
Do you think they would honour the £36 suit out of goodwill? 😆


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 13, 2022)

mikejohnchapman said:



			Wow sorry - will remove immediately.
		
Click to expand...

No worries Mike. If the shorts turn up, all good, If they don’t credit card will refund.


----------



## Bratty (Aug 14, 2022)

Westerham GC, nr Sevenoaks, Kent has a brand new Scotty Cameron Phantom X 8 on sale for £225.


----------



## Backsticks (Aug 14, 2022)

Bratty said:



			Westerham GC, nr Sevenoaks, Kent has a brand new Scotty Cameron Phantom X 8 on sale for £225.
		
Click to expand...

At a 5th of that price, it would still probably be overpriced.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 18, 2022)

Could have posted in the bought today, but an absolute bargain. 

Honma TWS balls at £16 a dozen from Scottsdale Golf

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/shop/honma-tw-s-golf-balls-white-dozen


----------



## moogie (Aug 18, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			Could have posted in the bought today, but an absolute bargain.

Honma TWS balls at £16 a dozen from Scottsdale Golf

https://www.scottsdalegolf.co.uk/shop/honma-tw-s-golf-balls-white-dozen

Click to expand...


You must have bought them all


Out Of Stock now....


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 18, 2022)

moogie said:



			You must have bought them all


Out Of Stock now....
		
Click to expand...

3 boxes at that price……. Sorry😳

Last years model I think, Clubhouse still had some at £19, reduced to £17 if you buy 3 or more. Clubhouse also gave them in a new design box at £25 or more.


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 19, 2022)

tugglesf239 said:



			I’m not sure tbh mate. I know the X Has a higher compression rate. However I’ve struggled to find out exactly what it is on line. 

They apparently feel quite firm apparently but that does not necessarily equate to higher compression. 

I ordered the X the other day as my driver SS is around 106 on average. I’m playing tomorrow and if they arrive before then I will put one into play. 

Total bargain for three piece urethane balls though.  Fingers crossed.
		
Click to expand...

How did you get on with these @tuggles??


----------



## need_my_wedge (Aug 19, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			How did you get on with these @tuggles??
		
Click to expand...

I don’t currently think you can get a better ball for that price. I  was pleasantly surprised when I first tried them, they fly long, and they check and spin around the greens nicely, and feel great off the putter. I haven’t tried the TWX only the TWS. They get two thumbs up from me 👍👍


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 19, 2022)

need_my_wedge said:



			I don’t currently think you can get a better ball for that price. I  was pleasantly surprised when I first tried them, they fly long, and they check and spin around the greens nicely, and feel great off the putter. I haven’t tried the TWX only the TWS. They get two thumbs up from me 👍👍
		
Click to expand...

Great thanks. I like the TWS too but was keen to find out about TWX from tuggles. Also is there a 10% discount code for clubhousegolf does anyone know please?


----------



## Springveldt (Aug 19, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			Great thanks. I like the TWS too but was keen to find out about TWX from tuggles. Also is there a 10% discount code for clubhousegolf does anyone know please?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve used the TW-X all season and it’s a good ball. You won’t find a better value for money ball, think I paid £76 for 4 dozen at the start of the season.

I gave a sleeve to my mate who is +2 and he used them at a 36 hole county team event and shot +1 and level with them then the next day he won our Club Championship using them. He said he didn’t notice any real difference between them and a ProV1 that he normally uses. If anything he said the Honma was slightly longer off the tee for him.


----------



## tugglesf239 (Aug 19, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			How did you get on with these @tuggles??
		
Click to expand...

Great balls mate. Feel lovely and they Travel!

As good as any top end ball imo. Bargain price too.


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 19, 2022)

Great stuff thanks. 

Just googling these balls under shopping and this came up-anyone bought off there before?

https://adamshop.co.uk/catalog/prod...OAsOoUNT310wsy2dBp1i57snxS2Bs_2xoCI7QQAvD_BwE


----------



## timd77 (Aug 19, 2022)

The tw-x is my current ball of choice, really like the feel of them and get decent spin. Gutted that clubhouse stopped that original offer. I’ve got a few of the tw-s to try as well, might keep them for winter as they’re a softer ball I think.


----------



## Seanz25 (Aug 21, 2022)

In the market for a cart bag, looking for mid-tier pricing. If anyone see's any good deals please fire my way


----------



## The Fader (Aug 21, 2022)

Seanz25 said:



			In the market for a cart bag, looking for mid-tier pricing. If anyone see's any good deals please fire my way 

Click to expand...

Druids Golf

Waterproof cart bags £80 at moment

Very happy with mine


----------



## Skytot (Aug 21, 2022)

The Fader said:



			Druids Golf

Waterproof cart bags £80 at moment

Very happy with mine
		
Click to expand...

My Druid cart bag is really winding me up. I’m really struggling to replace the club back into the bag . The inner lining seems to get snagged up .


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2022)

For anyone that like Oscar Jacobson gear. Sports pursuit have some excellent stuff on sale at the moment 👍


----------



## Crazyface (Aug 25, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			For anyone that like Oscar Jacobson gear. Sports pursuit have some excellent stuff on sale at the moment 👍
		
Click to expand...

Wanted email to access, so nope!


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2022)

Struggling to get a link from the email CF

https://www.sportpursuit.com/sales/oscar-jacobson-aug22

Boom 😁


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 25, 2022)

That’s me sorted 😁


----------



## BrianM (Aug 25, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			For anyone that like Oscar Jacobson gear. Sports pursuit have some excellent stuff on sale at the moment 👍
		
Click to expand...

£100 for 3 tops, excellent value.


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 25, 2022)

Druids Golf have reduced their waterproof bags to £79.99 just for today. (Various colours)
Druids Waterproof Golf Bag


----------



## Robster59 (Aug 25, 2022)

Garmin Approach S12 GPS Golf Watch in White. £104.99 on Amazon.


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2022)

Just had an email off golf support. club clearance Titliest driver £398. 😳😳😳😳😳 bloody clearance. They were over £500 new. Sweet mother. That’s not a bargain.


----------



## spongebob59 (Aug 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Just had an email off golf support. club clearance Titliest driver £398. 😳😳😳😳😳 bloody clearance. They were over £500 new. Sweet mother. That’s not a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

Especially with PXG drivers @ £250


----------



## BrianM (Aug 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			Just had an email off golf support. club clearance Titliest driver £398. 😳😳😳😳😳 bloody clearance. They were over £500 new. Sweet mother. That’s not a bargain.
		
Click to expand...

My Titleist driver was £500 with a free lesson thrown in, money well spent for me as I’m driving the best I’ve ever done.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			For anyone that like Oscar Jacobson gear. Sports pursuit have some excellent stuff on sale at the moment 👍
		
Click to expand...

Great shout Tash.
Just got three Oscar J polos and some socks.
Great site .


----------



## Tashyboy (Aug 27, 2022)

clubchamp98 said:



			Great shout Tash.
Just got three Oscar J polos and some socks.
Great site .
		
Click to expand...

I was very sceptical initially re there WAS price and then reduced price. A quick Google showed they are actually a good bit cheaper when on sale. I bought a OJ shower/ waterproof coat off there at the beginning of year. £60. Wore it Thursday when it rained literally all day. I was bone dry. I think OJ is up there with the best of quality. As good as Galvin Green was 10 years ago.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 27, 2022)

Tashyboy said:



			I was very sceptical initially re there WAS price and then reduced price. A quick Google showed they are actually a good bit cheaper when on sale. I bought a OJ shower/ waterproof coat off there at the beginning of year. £60. Wore it Thursday when it rained literally all day. I was bone dry. I think OJ is up there with the best of quality. As good as Galvin Green was 10 years ago.
		
Click to expand...

OJ is quality.
You get what you pay for but they are a bargain.
Thanks again.


----------



## Fabia999 (Aug 31, 2022)

I've noticed SportPursuit have a great deal on the OJ Phoenix jacket. I've had a quick look elsewhere and its under windproofs, I'm going away on saturday and its meant to rain all weekend. Does anybody know if this is also waterproof?


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 31, 2022)

Fabia999 said:



			I've noticed SportPursuit have a great deal on the OJ Phoenix jacket. I've had a quick look elsewhere and its under windproofs, I'm going away on saturday and its meant to rain all weekend. Does anybody know if this is also waterproof?
		
Click to expand...

If it was waterproof it would say "waterproof" in the description. If it doesn't say that, assume it's not. If it says "water resistant" - also assume that it's not waterproof. "Water resistant" is effectively meaningless.


----------



## Fabia999 (Aug 31, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			If it was waterproof it would say "waterproof" in the description. If it doesn't say that, assume it's not. If it says "water resistant" - also assume that it's not waterproof. "Water resistant" is effectively meaningless.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, that was my concern. I'll look elsewhere. Thanks


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 31, 2022)

FAO @tsped83 I still don’t have sufficient privileges to post on for sale wanted but try Sam punchard for epic max 7 wood 

Callaway Epic Max 7-Wood

⛳️21 degree
⛳️Hzrdus 5.5 Regular Shaft
⛳️Brand new
⛳️Comes with cover

Postage £8

Head Professional 
Clitheroe Golf Club
07876 575353
01200 422292 option 2

Payments by PayPal 
Or card over the phone
Or collect from the shop


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 31, 2022)

Or Callaway pre owned where you can send it back if you don’t like it

https://eu.callawaygolfpreowned.com/gb/en-gb/CLUBS/FAIRWAY-WOODS/c/PO_FAIRWAYWOODS


----------



## Larry long dog (Aug 31, 2022)

Larry long dog said:



			FAO @tsped83 I still don’t have sufficient privileges to post on for sale wanted but try Sam punchard for epic max 7 wood 

Callaway Epic Max 7-Wood

⛳️21 degree
⛳️Hzrdus 5.5 Regular Shaft
⛳️Brand new
⛳️Comes with cover

Postage £8

Head Professional 
Clitheroe Golf Club
07876 575353
01200 422292 option 2

Payments by PayPal 
Or card over the phone
Or collect from the shop
		
Click to expand...

It’s £129…


----------



## BrianM (Oct 11, 2022)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08XZR516B?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=digidip03-21

Seems a good deal if you’re looking for a golf watch 😀👍🏻


----------



## clubchamp98 (Oct 21, 2022)

Clubhouse golf have a 20% off shoes and clothing if you buy two items.
Just got some FJ traditions and a UA storm fleece.


----------



## phils226 (Oct 21, 2022)

Nice price for Nike Golf Shoes - £37.47 + Free Delivery as member which is free to enrol. 








Link here


----------



## Beezerk (Oct 21, 2022)

phils226 said:



			Nice price for Nike Golf Shoes - £37.47 + Free Delivery as member which is free to enrol. 








Link here

Click to expand...

I bought some in black last year, really comfy shoes.
May have to get some white ones 👀


----------



## Canary Kid (Oct 21, 2022)

BrianM said:



https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B08XZR516B?smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&tag=digidip03-21

Seems a good deal if you’re looking for a golf watch 😀👍🏻
		
Click to expand...

Price quickly went back to normal … £99 back to £159.


----------



## Voyager EMH (Oct 25, 2022)

The complete opposite of a bargain, maybe...

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/17540450...s1SgDHDs4v9XJnn8m31OJMh1I=|tkp:Bk9SR57z2duBYQ


----------



## pompeybandit (Oct 26, 2022)

phils226 said:



			Nice price for Nike Golf Shoes - £37.47 + Free Delivery as member which is free to enrol.








Link here

Click to expand...

Thanks for this. 
Signed up for the free delivery/returns + got 12% cashback with Topcashback.


----------



## Smoj (Nov 17, 2022)

Clarkes Golf has some Nike Infinity Tour Next% nicely reduced
black or white
https://www.clarkesgolf.co.uk/products/nike-air-zoom-infinity-tour-next-golf-shoes-dc5221-2

plus some decent reductions of other nike golf shoes!
https://www.clarkesgolf.co.uk/collections/nike-mens-golf-shoes?sort=price-ascending


----------



## FELL75 (Nov 18, 2022)

Taylormade tour response 2022 balls down to £25 on Amazon. Usually about a tenner more.


----------



## Jimmy_T (Nov 18, 2022)

FELL75 said:



			Taylormade tour response 2022 balls down to £25 on Amazon. Usually about a tenner more.
		
Click to expand...

Not anymore - back up to £33.60 now 😩


----------



## Larry long dog (Nov 19, 2022)

£25 again now thanks


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 21, 2022)

If anyone spots a decent hybrid jacket in the sales can you post it in here please 👍


----------



## Dando (Nov 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			If anyone spots a decent hybrid jacket in the sales can you post it in here please 👍
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Nov 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			If anyone spots a decent hybrid jacket in the sales can you post it in here please 👍
		
Click to expand...

https://www.function18.com/products...4-navy-charcoal?nosto=productcategory-nosto-1

https://www.function18.com/products...-92970-charcoal?nosto=productcategory-nosto-1


----------



## Voyager EMH (Nov 21, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			If anyone spots a decent hybrid jacket in the sales can you post it in here please 👍
		
Click to expand...

One of my neighbours has a jacket for his hybrid.
He says he got it from Halfords, but can't remember the price.


----------



## Larry long dog (Nov 23, 2022)

40% cashback through Quidco for adidas - watch for the small print e.g don’t use any other promo codes


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 23, 2022)

Scottsdale have 20% off for just today
Clothes and shoes code BF20


----------



## Crazyface (Nov 23, 2022)

The Nike Store at Talke Pitts has loads of trousers in at the moment, I've just come back. Mainly stone coloured dri fit 36 or 34 waist 32 leg. Same in black.  £26 with 50% off. I got two pairs of the black.


----------



## The Fader (Nov 24, 2022)

Under Armour HOVR Forge RC  spikeless shoes - £49.99 at County Golf


----------



## Old Colner (Nov 24, 2022)

The Fader said:



			Under Armour HOVR Forge RC  spikeless shoes - £49.99 at County Golf
		
Click to expand...

I have just ordered a pair of these in grey, I have a couple of pairs of the trainers and really like the fit, very comfortable.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2022)

The Fader said:



			Under Armour HOVR Forge RC  spikeless shoes - £49.99 at County Golf
		
Click to expand...




Old Colner said:



			I have just ordered a pair of these in grey, I have a couple of pairs of the trainers and really like the fit, very comfortable.
		
Click to expand...

I did the same and got the missus to order me them as a Christmas present. I checked the sizing on their website though and it was weird, it appears they come up bigger so we've had to order a 9 and an 8.5 to see which one is best! I'd normally be a 9.5 or a 10. It's annoying how much it varies with different brands though.


----------



## HeftyHacker (Nov 24, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			I did the same and got the missus to order me them as a Christmas present. I checked the sizing on their website though and it was weird, it appears they come up bigger so we've had to order a 9 and an 8.5 to see which one is best! I'd normally be a 9.5 or a 10. It's annoying how much it varies with different brands though.
		
Click to expand...

Most of my UA shoes have been true to size I'd say. I'm a 10.5 in most shoes and UA is no different, I find its Nike I normally have room to size down with.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 24, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Most of my UA shoes have been true to size I'd say. I'm a 10.5 in most shoes and UA is no different, I find its Nike I normally have room to size down with.
		
Click to expand...

I'm different sizes in so many different brands that I genuinely don't know what size I am anymore. I used to think I was a 10 or a 10.5, but looking back that was when I used to wear Adidas stuff. Now I have a lot of Skechers shoes in which I'm usually a 9 or a 9.5. I have one pair of Footjoy summer shoes in which I had to get size 9. Puma trainers I got from Costco though, still a size 10. Puma football boots are size 10s as well. I had an old pair of Nike Air Max golf shoes and they were size 10, and they come up narrow as well so were on the tight side. Flipping minefield. Weirdly though if I aim for the European size 43 that normally seems to work - God knows why the Euro sizing would be more accurate.


----------



## Wabinez (Nov 24, 2022)

The Fader said:



			Under Armour HOVR Forge RC  spikeless shoes - £49.99 at County Golf
		
Click to expand...

Tempted by these too...I have some other UA and they are grand, but I have them in a Wide Fit.  Might try them and they can be my holiday golf shoes in Feb


----------



## clubchamp98 (Nov 24, 2022)

HeftyHacker said:



			Most of my UA shoes have been true to size I'd say. I'm a 10.5 in most shoes and UA is no different, I find its Nike I normally have room to size down with.
		
Click to expand...

Shoes are a nightmare.
Like shafts there needs to be an industry standard.


----------



## abjectplop (Nov 24, 2022)

https://www.affordablegolf.co.uk/cobra-fly-xl-irons-steel

Cobra Fly XL irons 5 - SW for £199.95


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 26, 2022)

Anyone looking for a waterproof trolley bag?

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/tayl...S35mkt3jQyWwyt8yEPArojMWuFR5jQgEVPT1Yh.XYMVUu


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product-tag/PXG-PROTOTYPE-DRIVER/

Not showing on their website I had to use a link from an email I received.
Use code HOT5 to take it down to £160.
I missed out on the 0211 drivers so it was rude not to get one of these 🤔


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product-tag/PXG-PROTOTYPE-DRIVER/

Not showing on their website I had to use a link from an email I received.
Use code HOT5 to take it down to £160.
I missed out on the 0211 drivers so it was rude not to get one of these 🤔
		
Click to expand...


So.....you missed  out on the 0211 at clearance price
The very  forgiving 0211 model 

Now,  instead you've bought 1 of the prototype models designed with help from their tour pros

I see the logic

Hope it works for you mate


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2022)

https://www.snaintongolf.co.uk/golf...Rv455YYPWSWa6j-a3wmQk2xKYWhlrQQ_0pgh08.XYMVUu



Bargain putters...


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

moogie said:



			So.....you missed  out on the 0211 at clearance price
The very  forgiving 0211 model 

Now,  instead you've bought 1 of the prototype models designed with help from their tour pros

I see the logic

Hope it works for you mate

Click to expand...

To be honest mate, I think all this forgiveness talk from manufacturers is absolute horse poop 💩 if you hit the middle with a half decent swing path it will go straight 🤣


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			To be honest mate, I think all this forgiveness talk from manufacturers is absolute horse poop 💩 

if you hit the middle with a half decent swing path it will go straight 🤣
		
Click to expand...

The last sentence is the part that concerns me,  for you

Anyway,  what's happened to the mini driver you were hitting so well last time I played with you??


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			To be honest mate, I think all this forgiveness talk from manufacturers is absolute horse poop 💩 *if you hit the middle* with a half decent swing path it will go straight 🤣
		
Click to expand...

How's that going?


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

moogie said:



			The last sentence is the part that concerns me,  for you

Anyway,  what's happened to the mini driver you were hitting so well last time I played with you??
		
Click to expand...

Yeah love it still, goes a bit high maybe hence why I’m trying a lower lofted club. Besides, it’s been a good 18 months since I bought a new golf club 🤣


----------



## Beezerk (Nov 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			How's that going? 

Click to expand...

Wow, I thought you were a mate 😢🤣


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			Wow, I thought you were a mate 😢🤣
		
Click to expand...

Tough love 

Come on, it was an open goal. It would have been rude not to.......

They look the business. If you can use it then it will be happy days out on the course. At that price, I suspect you could get it back on ebay anyway if it doesn't work for you.


----------



## moogie (Nov 28, 2022)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Tough love 

Come on, it was an open goal. It would have been rude not to.......

They look the business. If you can use it then it will be happy days out on the course. At that price, I suspect you could get it back on ebay anyway WHEN it doesn't work for you.
		
Click to expand...


Cruel.......


----------



## The Fader (Nov 28, 2022)

Beezerk said:



https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product-tag/PXG-PROTOTYPE-DRIVER/

Not showing on their website I had to use a link from an email I received.
Use code HOT5 to take it down to £160.
I missed out on the 0211 drivers so it was rude not to get one of these 🤔
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Beezerk,

Just bought one for my son. 

If they'd had any of the more forgiving versions left in stock - I would have had one as well.

Absolute bargain!


----------



## Tashyboy (Nov 29, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			To be honest mate, I think all this forgiveness talk from manufacturers is absolute horse poop 💩 if you hit the middle with a half decent swing path it will go straight 🤣
		
Click to expand...

if you hit the middle with a half decent swing path it will go straight.

 And that is why I am having a lesson with my driver in January. Coz anyone who is playing on an adjoining fairway needs to check their life insurance.


----------



## Bratty (Nov 30, 2022)

I can't vouch for what's on offer, but Macgregor stuff up to 49% off at Sportpursuit.
https://www.sportpursuit.com/sales/macgregor-nov22?sp_nav=5_ExclusiveSales_AllSales_MacGregorGolf
If you search golf, loads of Nike stuff with big discounts too.


----------



## Orikoru (Nov 30, 2022)

Bratty said:



			I can't vouch for what's on offer, but *Macgregor *stuff up to 49% off at Sportpursuit.
https://www.sportpursuit.com/sales/macgregor-nov22?sp_nav=5_ExclusiveSales_AllSales_MacGregorGolf

Click to expand...

Don't buy the bags, I had one of theirs a couple of years ago and it was falling apart after six months.


----------



## Golfnut1957 (Nov 30, 2022)

Orikoru said:



			Don't buy the bags, I had one of theirs a couple of years ago and it was falling apart after six months.
		
Click to expand...

Or alternatively.......but one because I bought one two years ago, and it is still in perfect condition.
Admittedly I only use it in the winter.


----------



## RichA (Nov 30, 2022)

Beezerk said:



https://www.hotgolf.co.uk/product-tag/PXG-PROTOTYPE-DRIVER/

Not showing on their website I had to use a link from an email I received.
Use code HOT5 to take it down to £160.
I missed out on the 0211 drivers so it was rude not to get one of these 🤔
		
Click to expand...

This has been an unexpectedly expensive afternoon. At least MrsA doesn't need to use her imagination for my upcoming birthday and christmas.


----------



## moogie (Dec 5, 2022)

Beezerk said:



			To be honest mate, I think all this forgiveness talk from manufacturers is absolute horse poop 💩 if you hit the middle with a half decent swing path it will go straight 🤣
		
Click to expand...

Come on man
Report back
You must have hit it by now....


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 5, 2022)

moogie said:



			Come on man
Report back
You must have hit it by now....
		
Click to expand...

No mate, was set to play yesterday but I've got man flu so I had to cancel.


----------



## Larry long dog (Dec 7, 2022)

Any discount codes please for golfonline.co.uk?


----------



## phils226 (Dec 13, 2022)

County Golf have these CK Hoodies on a 24 hour sale. I bought one at £39.99 a few weeks back and needless to say top quality even at that price


----------

